# Der Pudel - Eingelenker Freeride Rahmen



## CRT-Rider (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

gibts irgendwo mehr Infos zu dem neuen Alutec Eingelenker "The Poodle" ? 
(siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222106)
Auf der Alutec Site habe ich bisher leider nix finden können.  
Die Geodaten würden mich mal interessieren, und vor allem wie´s aufgebaut so ausschaut.


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Juni 2006)

In ca. 3-4 Wochen werden die ersten Serienrahmen fertig sein, dann gibt es schöne Bilder, Daten und mehr. Die werde ich dann hier posten und auch auf die Webseite stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2006)

Wahhh! Das Ding sieht ja furchtbar aus! Und der Name! 
Schämt euch!

Da bekommt meine Wildsau ja Angst. Bleibt bitte bei der allseitsbeliebten und alutechtypischen WIPPE!

Ihr kippt aber nicht irgenwann einfach das ganze Programm einfach um und baut nur noch Eingelenker oder? Angst!

mfg Elfriede


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juni 2006)

Wenn man den dazugehörigen Artikel liest ist das einfach nur die Abrundung des Programms in den Low Budget bereich, also keine Angst Elfriede. Sozusagen eine Wildsau Hardride Cheap Trick!  
Und ich finde die Schön, auch die Info das es die wohl mit Drehmomentabstützung geben soll, ist eine gute Sache.


----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Juni 2006)

Der werte Herr Tick hat das schon richtig erkannt. Wir wollen einfach einen günstigeren Einstieg in die vollgefederte Freeride Palette bieten. Da kommt halt ein Viergelenker nicht in Frage, weil der zu aufwendig ist.
Schließlich ist es uns besonders wichtig immer unseren Anforderungen an Qualität und Haltbarkeit genüge zu tun.
Der Name ist Geschmackssache und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich super streiten.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2006)

Gut, dann bin ich bruhigt. 

mfg Elfriede


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2006)

Und was ist jetzt mit der Slopesau? Wann kommt die und wieviel soll die jetzt kosten. wann gibts bilder?


----------



## CRT-Rider (7. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Info, ich wart einfach mal ab was so kommt,
(hoffentlich ein kurzer Hinterbau und recht großer FW Verstellbereich)
In meinen Augen ist das  Rad auch net so besonders schön und den Namen halte ich für nicht sehr gelungen aber das Konzept gefällt.

So ne art Alutec Einstiegsdroge könnt ich gebrauchen....

Gruß, 

Christoph


----------



## SirRoss (8. Juni 2006)

Hi ist schon klar:

1.Wie viel FW? 
2.Dämpferlänge?
3.Preis mit Dämpfer? (welcher)
4.Gewicht?

danke


----------



## underdog (9. Juni 2006)

SirRoss schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ist schon klar:
> 
> 1.Wie viel FW?
> 2.Dämpferlänge?
> ...


genau die selben fragen habe ich auch und wie ist das mit der bremsmomentabstützung wieviel kostet die extra? und was für ne nabe braucht man dann?


----------



## Rote-Locke (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ein paar Infos:
Federweg 160-180mm
Dämpferlänge: 200mm ohne Gewähr muss ich noch mal nachmessen
Preis ist so gut wie sicher, aber bitte nicht festnageln: 1299,- inkl. Manitou Metel RPA, andere gegen Aufpreis.
Drehmomentstütze ist noch nicht kalkuliert, bzw. näheres dazu kommt erst noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (9. Juni 2006)

und noch ne frage was für nen innenlagermass hat der pudel?


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Juni 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar Infos:
> Federweg 160-180mm
> ...




Hi Rote-Locke,

und was hat die Messung ergeben? Bitte Einbaulänge und Hub des Dämpfers angeben.
Der 150mm Hinterbau hat 10mm Ausfallenden?

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juni 2006)

Moin,

Innenlager: 73mm
Dämpfer: 200/63mm

Hinterbau 12x150mm

Ansonsten ist das Datenblatt und Foto auch mittlerweile online:Wildsau.com

Erster Fahreindruck ist sehr gut, schöner Freeride Rahmen mit ordentlich Reserven. Am Sonntag geht's damit dann raus zum testen.


----------



## Maui (30. Juni 2006)

den pudel würd ich gern mal mit 14kg fahren. also büdde mal so aufbauen u zum megeV mitbringen ;D


----------



## blueri-der (26. Juli 2006)

Kann man mit dem Pudel auch mal ne Freeridetour machen oder wie schauts bei dem so mit bergauffahren aus?


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

genau dafür wurde der Pudel ja gebaut. Wir haben den ersten Vorserien Pudel mit dreifach Kurbel aufgebaut und hatte auch bei längeren Anstiegen keinerlei Probleme. Wie Freeride oder Downhilltauglich der Rahmen am ende ist, hängt eben auch davon ab welche Komponenten man verbaut. Hier kann man in Richtung Gewicht und Stabilität je nach Fahrweise und gewünschtem Einsatzbereich varriieren. In erster Linie ist der Pudel aber ein Freerider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Welche Größe sollte man denn nehmen, wenn man 187 cm groß ist und ab und zu Touren fahren will?
Zur Info: Meine optimale Sitzhöhe für Touren befindet sich 76 cm über dem Tretlager!
Danke für eure Antworten!
Und nochwas: Was kostet der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und wo kriegt man dann einen mit 200 mm Einbaulänge her?
(Fox DHX 5.0 nur 190 mm und über 200 mm)


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Sorry für Doppelpoast, aber in welchen Farben kann man den bekommen und welche Gabeln kann man denn da einbauen? Wegen dem 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr:
Nur ein paar Beispiele und Preise für die Gabeln wären nicht schlecht!
Danke nochmals!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. August 2006)

DHX5.0 gibts in 200mm. Ansonsten gibts so viele davon... Schau doch mal einfach in den Bikeworkshop!
Und Gabel, ich denke mal ab 170mm Federweg jede... Bei der Bestellung am besten mit angeben, welche du einbauen willst und dann passt dir vielleicht Jürgen den Rahmen darauf an. 
Bestimmt die Empfehlung von Alutech: Travis Single 180.  
Die war zumindest im letzten Pudel-Testbike das ich gesehen hatte.

Und zu der Größe... Also ich würde mal sagen, wenn der Schwerpunkt eher auf Touren liegt nimm ne L. Wenn du mehr in die Bikeparks willst und rum tricksen willst, nimm ne M. 
Bei ner Doppelbrückengabel wäre ich aber an deiner Stelle etwas vorsichtig mit ner Rahmenhöhe in M. Denn da muß man sich etwas umstellen im Wiegetritt.  
Ich kenne das aus eigener schmerzvoller Erfahrung (Die Drehknöpfe an meiner 888er sind schon sehr scharfkantig).


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Komme ich dann nicht zu weit hinters Tretlager, wenn ich dann die Sattelstütze 26 cm rausziehen muss? Vielleicht wachse ich ja auch noch, also sollte ich vielleicht doch lieber x-laege nehmen, denn wie sieht das aus wenn ich die Sattelstütze auf maximallänge herausziehe...
P.S. Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Außerdem hat die travis doch nur 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr oder nicht?


----------



## der-tick.de (7. August 2006)

Travis Single hat 1,5". Außerdem kannst du trotzdem 1 1/8" fahren, dafür gibt es ja Reducer-Caps. Und das mit dem Hinters Tretlager ist ja ne Geometrie Sache. Also mein Sattel ragt mehr als 30cm aus dem Rohr bei meiner Wildsau Team mit nem sehr flachen Sitzwinkel. Und es geht gut! Auch Bergauf hab ich keine Probleme, und ich fahre steile Berge hoch...


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

danke


----------



## Rote-Locke (7. August 2006)

noch eine kurze Ergänzung: es wird definitv nur die auf der Webseite beschriebene Ausführung geben, sprich 1.5" Steuerrohr und 150mm Einbaubreite am Heck. Wenn hier auch wieder für jeden ein Custom Rahmen geschweißt werden müsste, könnten wir den Preis nicht realisieren.


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Ist die Einbaubreite nicht so häufig, oder was?
Gibts den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer zu kaufen , wenn ja was kostet er?
Was gibts für Farben? Nur die auf eurer Website?


----------



## der-tick.de (7. August 2006)

funjumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Einbaubreite nicht so häufig, oder was?
> Gibts den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer zu kaufen , wenn ja was kostet er?
> Was gibts für Farben? Nur die auf eurer Website?


135mm Einbaubreite ist Standart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (8. August 2006)

Und was gibts für Naben dafür?
Nur die teuren?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2006)

funjumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und was gibts für Naben dafür?
> Nur die teuren?


Stellst du nur so blöde Fragen? 
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen ein wenig zu surfen?  
Oder den Bikeworkshop zur Hand zu nehmen?  

Du musst ja nicht gerade ne Hope für 350,-  nehmen.


----------



## Der Yeti (8. August 2006)

jaja ok,
aber gibts den jetzt auch ohne dämpfer?
Weil ich hab jetzt grad nich so viel Moneten?
Und Farben nur schwarz weiß und rot, gelle?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2006)

Schreib doch mal direkt an Alutech, gerade bezüglich Preisen ist das besser. Jürgen (Inhaber von Alutech) antwortet in der Regel auch binnen 24 Stunden.


----------



## Der Yeti (9. August 2006)

Ich weiÃjetzt was die BremmsmomentabstÃ¼tzung kostet: 125â¬ sind geplant, wann sie kommt weiÃ ich auch noch nicht. Aber noch mal ne Frage zu den Ausallenden: Was bedeutet genau HEX? Kann man damit jetzt auch ne Mavic Deemax fahren mit 150 er Hohlachse oder nicht?
Ich finde im Bikeworkshop auÃerdem keine Naben mit einer Einbaubreite von 150 mm. Bitte listet aml ein paar auf mit Herstellerlink bitte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus schonmal!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2006)

Hex-Steckachse
Das ist ne 12mm Steckachse mit 6-Eckigen enden zum klemmen genauso wie die 20mm Steckachse bei Manitougabeln. Ein ScheiÃ bei der Montage, aber fÃ¼r die StabilitÃ¤t wohl sehr gut.  

Naben:
Alutech 
DT-Swiss FR 440
Hope Bulb (doch nur 200,- â¬)
Magura FR
Atomlab Aircorp
ST Hardride Big Mama
...

Alle Angaben aus dem Bike Workshop und bei www.bikeparts-online.de verifiziert.  

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?

Ich wÃ¼rde dir empfehlen die BMA mit zu kaufen, das bringt odentlich Bremsleistung mehr hinten und beim Anbremsen vor Kurven wirst du nicht so durchgeschuttelt. Aber wer gerne in Kurven rein driftet sollte da genau drÃ¼ber nachdenken. Dann ist ne BMA nicht 100% gut.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. August 2006)

hex heißt hexagonal. sechseckige achsen enden um mehr torsion an den auflageflächen aufnehmen zu können.
is also ne durchweg bessere befestigung als wenn man jetzt nur n rohr hat.
hätt jetzt noch standart mäsig die dt hügi freeride.
wohbei ich eher die alutech nabe nehmen würd. hab von den dts nochnie was gutes gehört....

[edith]
kaum vergisst man mal ne antwort abzuschicken is schon wer schneller


----------



## Misanthrop (9. August 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine kurze Ergänzung: es wird definitv nur die auf der Webseite beschriebene Ausführung geben, sprich 1.5" Steuerrohr und 150mm Einbaubreite am Heck. Wenn hier auch wieder für jeden ein Custom Rahmen geschweißt werden müsste, könnten wir nicht aus Taiwan bestellen.



hmmmmm


----------



## Maui (9. August 2006)

hätt mir noch ne light version gewünscht aber die hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (9. August 2006)

Also kann ich dann in dem Rahmen keine Mavic Deemax fahren, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2006)

funjumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann ich dann in dem Rahmen keine Mavic Deemax fahren, oder?


Deemax gibts in 150x12 also kannst du die fahren... www.mavic.de und dir wird geholfen....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. August 2006)

Ich hätte da jetzt noch ne Frage zur Bremsmomentabstützung:
Kann man die jetzt mit jeder Nabe fahren?

Ich kenne das nur so, dass die Abstützung an der Achse des Hinterrads/Nabe befestigt wird, wozu man aber die Nabe etwas modifizieren muss und das nicht mit jeder Nabe gehen soll. Oder ist das schon so in dem Ausfallende Integriert und man kann jede beliebige 150x12mm Nabe Fahren.

Hätte sehr großes Interesse an dem Rahmen, gibt es da noch mehr Bilder, mit Details usw? Ausserdem wüsste ich dann noch das exakte Gewicht mit Stütze und Dämpfer.


----------



## Deleted10123 (29. August 2006)

(bis auf den Namen!)
Schön reduziert, simpel » gefällt mir sehr gut.
Kann man bestimmt nett aufbauen und somit einen guten Allrounder zusammenstellen.

Cheers,
Straw.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (30. August 2006)

Dadurch, dass der Dämpfer am Oberrohr abgestützt wird, entsteht beim Alutech Pudel eine *degressive Kinematik*, ähnlich wie beim Nicolai Bass, Cannondale Prophet oder Bergamont Big Air.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was Alutech sich dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. August 2006)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch, dass der Dämpfer am Oberrohr abgestützt wird, entsteht beim Alutech Pudel eine *degressive Kinematik*, ähnlich wie beim Nicolai Bass, Cannondale Prophet oder Bergamont Big Air.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was Alutech sich dabei gedacht hat.



Ähnlich auch dem Proceed FST, also die degressive Kinematik:

*  gute Bergauf und Bergab-Eignung wichtiger als schlechte Bergauf und sehr gute Bergabeignung

* Hinterbau soll Bergauf wenig wippen, egal ob im Sitzen oder Stehen oder mit schwerem Rucksack

* Hinterbau soll auf verblockten Strecken oder sehr schlechten Schotterstrassen/Karrenwegensehr gute Traktion bieten

* Hinterbau soll auf verblockten Strecken oder sehr schlechten Schotterstrassen/Karrenwegen keinen Pedalrückschlag zeigen, egal ob im Sitzen oder Stehen

Ich habe mal den obigen Text von den Vertriders kopiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (30. August 2006)

also die kinematic vom Bass geht garnit. wenn dem so ist dann ... :'(


----------



## MTB_Daniel (31. August 2006)

@pHONe^dEtEcTor:

Also die Vertriders machen Werbung für Proceed.

Was eine degressive Kinematik mit wenig Pedalrückschlag, guter Traktion, und vor allem guter Bergauf-Eignung zu tun, kapier ich nicht.

Vor allem würde mich interessieren, mit welcher Begründung ein degressives Fahrwerk bergauf besser sein soll als ein progressives.


----------



## Maui (31. August 2006)

degressive heißt das das fahrwerk schice anspricht und nach hinten (federweg) hin weicher wird. was das bringen soll würd ich auch gerne mal verstehen


----------



## MTB_Daniel (8. September 2006)

Schade, dass hier keiner von Alutech mal was dazu sagt. Rote-Locke?


----------



## Maui (8. September 2006)

kollege hats grad gekauft. ich tests dann mal amtlich


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

moin moin

also ich hätt jetzt mal n kleinen erfahrungsbericht für alle pudel intressierte:

habe dieses bike 2 tage lang gefahren:




gewicht waren etwa 17 kg.federweg auf 160 mit 190er dämpfer
mit dem manitou metel dämpfer mit 550er feder ( ich 70kg) war bei schnellen wiegetritt zum beschleunigen kaum ein wippen spürbar.
die rad hebenkurve ist sehr angenehm und der hinterbau arbeitet sensibel und ist auch steif. also das rad zieht bei kurven nicht irgendwie nervig nach etc

der schwerpunkt liegt nicht soweit am hinterrad wie bei ner wildsau, was wiederum echt klasse bei dirtjump war. hab das vorallem beim superman seatgrab positiv bemerken können. da is mir beim armstrecken meine 19 kg wildsau manchmal abgehaun und hab sie nichmehr unterm arsch bekommen 

bergaufqualitäten sind natürlich durch die voll versenkbare sattelstütze sehr gut. sattel raus und ab gehts. wer nen blockierbaren dämpfer dann noch reinbaut hat nen günstigen allrounder.

mit der rockshox totem machte das nen klasse gesammteindruck.

bin im moment auch echt am überlegen mein hardtail durch nen pudel zu ersetzen da ich wegn meinen knie probs eh nicht hardtail fahren kann.

in richtung hardcore-qualitäten und abstimmbarkeit hat die wildsau dem pudel natürlich etwas vorraus aber dafür sinds 2 grund verschiedene rahmen.
wobei die umgewöhnung von wildsau M auf pudel M auf 10 min abgeschlossen war  
-bunny hop -> aha heck is leichter - fertig

achja das thema mit dem degressiven hinterbau:
also mit nem nicolai bass is das teil ech nich zu vergleichen.
ich konnt da echt nix negatives feststellen und durchschlag hatte ich auch keinen.

bei fragen , einfach posten

grüße
Tom


----------



## Maui (12. September 2006)

merci Tom  könntest du dir auch vorstellen den Pudel so enduro mäßig durch den wald zu treiben, sagen wir mit 2 kg weniger , also leichterem aufbau?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen! auf jeden fall!
schöner luftdämpfer und im optimal fall ne psylo race 01 mit steckachse und ganzen 1,8 kg und und und das fährt sich schon feini


----------



## Maui (12. September 2006)

Ich versuchs vielleicht mal mit einer Wotan (2500g) 160-120mm und leichteren laufräder/schlappen etc.


----------



## ewoq (25. September 2006)

gibts eigentlich mittlerweile mal mehr bilder von aufgebauten pudeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (2. Oktober 2006)

hat jemand zufällig die bilder des Pudeltests in der Freeride da?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2006)

ewoq schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich mittlerweile mal mehr bilder von aufgebauten pudeln?


Hab am WE drauf gesessen, aber leider keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Maui (9. Oktober 2006)

ich bin jetzt wieder Pudel gefahren M und L. bestellung ist schon raus


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Dezember 2006)

wo kann man den noch nen Pudel-Test nachlesen?
hab bis jetzt nur den in der MTB-Rider 10/06 gelesen?! und der Winter ist noch so lang  

und hat schon jemand neue Bilder von nem aufgebauten Pudel?


----------



## hobbes58 (16. Dezember 2006)

Kann man den Pudel auch als einigermaßen uphilltaugliches Enduro aufbauen(leichte Laufraeder, verstellbare Gabel(100-160mm) oder ist die Geometrie dafür ungeeignet?


----------



## Maui (16. Dezember 2006)

ich hab meins versucht als enduro aufzubauen. ergebniss licht ich die tage mal ab


----------



## hobbes58 (16. Dezember 2006)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...
Und wie ist der Fahreindruck?


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Dezember 2006)

@Maui bilder und fahreigenschaften aber zügig, wir wollen das doch alle wissen   ach ja und kannst du dein bike auch mal wiegen? Danke!!!


----------



## Maui (17. Dezember 2006)

moment ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (17. Dezember 2006)

und was wiegt der dicke pudel???


----------



## Maui (17. Dezember 2006)

so leute unsere neue homepage ist online und sorry da müßt ihr jetzt hin.
da gibt einige bilder in gross von dem PUdel der einfach nur oberstylo werden sollte und ne ergänzung zu meinem Keiler der ja nur bergrunter taugt.
Haut rein. auch ins gästebuch 

www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Dezember 2006)

@Maui   sehr geil! 
weiße anbauteile sind normalerweise nicht mein fall, aber in diesem spezielem   find ich es nur klasse!
harmoniert der DHX Air mit dem hinterbau?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2006)

Naja, wenn das das einzige Bild ist, das existiert, dann ist es ein wenig "zu wenig". Man erkennt ja garnicht, was das Bike so hermacht, bzw. wie die Geo/Optik usw. ist... Mach doch bitte mal mehr Pix, direkt von der Seite, Antriebsseite wäre sehr cool!!! Thx.

P.S.: Aber sieht schon sehr toll aus!!!


----------



## Maui (19. Dezember 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das das einzige Bild ist, das existiert, dann ist es ein wenig "zu wenig". Man erkennt ja garnicht, was das Bike so hermacht, bzw. wie die Geo/Optik usw. ist... Mach doch bitte mal mehr Pix, direkt von der Seite, Antriebsseite wäre sehr cool!!! Thx.
> 
> P.S.: Aber sieht schon sehr toll aus!!!



klickj einfach mal hier drauf >> *bilder vom Pudel da gibts ne menge bilder. klick diese an , dann auch in gross  

thx, ichbin noch keine 100m gefahren, ist ja grad erst fertig geworden. das ist meine erse luftschleuder, an de Keiler kommt mir sowas nicht dran, aber ich hoffe für fr und co ists ok


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2006)

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37
Damit man das auch findet... ich musste erstmal lange suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab noch mal genauer geguckt, und auch selbst gefunden... 

Aber da passt was nicht, denn bei der Beschreibung steht folgendes:
...
Schaltung: Sram X7

Schaltwerk: Sram X9
...
es ist aber anders herum:

Schaltung: Sram X9

Schaltwerk: Sram X7

Das sieht doch jedes Kind!!!


----------



## Maui (20. Dezember 2006)

volle punktzahl


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Dezember 2006)

is echt  n schickes teil!
der slope pudel wird hoffentlich auch noch die woche kommen


----------



## trauntaler (21. Dezember 2006)

Ist es möglich den Pudel in Verbindung mit Rohloff *und *Bremsmomentabstützung zu fahren?

Für die Speedhub gibt es ja passende Ausfallenden.

MfG Stefan


----------



## trauntaler (22. Dezember 2006)

Wow, Heute um 7:15 Antwort von Alutech bekommen! Flinker Support!



> hallo,
> eine gute frage...
> rein technisch nicht unmöglich, würde funktionieren mittels extra langen
> schnellspanner aus dem tandembereich und mit einem gedrehtem adapter/spacer
> ...



Das heisst also es geht irgendwie.

MfG Stefan


----------



## rgk7 (22. Dezember 2006)

Die Sau iss da!  











Bin noch mitm Aufbau beschäftigt...demnach folgen weitere Bilders


----------



## paradox (22. Dezember 2006)

was wiegen eure pudel rahmen???


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Dezember 2006)

aha  schönes teil

hier mal erste privat pics vom prototypen *slope-pudel*










Gewicht mit dem X-Fusion Vector DH2+ Dämpfer 4,4kg 
in der serie wirds für gewöhnlich weniger


----------



## Maui (23. Dezember 2006)

wann gibts den die Serie? und geht dann nur dämpfer mit ext. ?


----------



## El-Ollinero (23. Dezember 2006)

@TinglTanglTom:

Da hatte aber einer früh Weihnachten...

Schönes Teil, nur das mit dem Externen Piggy Bag ist eher naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Dezember 2006)

tach maui, also wann und ob es überhaupt in serie geht kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen.

dämpfertechnisch wirds sichtlich eng  aber evtl wird das alles noch so angeglichen, dass sowas wie swinger 6 reinpasst.

@olli, hast du ne ahnung, bei mir is das ganze jahr weihnachten  aber das mitm dämpfer is wohl nur ne übergangslösung. prototypen stadium halt


----------



## Maui (23. Dezember 2006)

neee nur keine M dämpfer  bin gespannt wie das teil aufgebaut aussieht. schon phädd, obwohl ich zugeben muss das isch noch der ersten version nachtrauer :'(


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Dezember 2006)

naja wer weiß VPP is ja nich gestorben 

manitou ODER fox natürlich  wobei ich ja manitou fan bin, hehe...


----------



## Maui (23. Dezember 2006)

bei mir kommt nur FOX ans bike hihi. 

also mein Pudelgewicht: 16,2 kg. 

ein paar grämmchen schaff ich noch aber für fr sollt datt i.o. sein .


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Dezember 2006)

nich schlecht, was wiegt eigentlich dann dein pudel rahmen??


----------



## trauntaler (23. Dezember 2006)

Könnte wer ein Foto der verschiedenen Ausfallenden machen? Bitte bitte bitte...


----------



## Maui (23. Dezember 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> nich schlecht, was wiegt eigentlich dann dein pudel rahmen??



keine ahnung vergessen zu wiegen


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Dezember 2006)

@rgk7 hattest du deinen rahmen vor dem aufbau gewogen?
auf deinen fotos hat man die dämpferverstellung mal richtig schön gesehn


----------



## Maui (24. Dezember 2006)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Könnte wer ein Foto der verschiedenen Ausfallenden machen? Bitte bitte bitte...



einmal mit HEX







und gross >>
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/images/stories/news/gross5.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (24. Dezember 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @rgk7 hattest du deinen rahmen vor dem aufbau gewogen?
> auf deinen fotos hat man die dämpferverstellung mal richtig schön gesehn




danke, danke!
Nein, hab ihn nicht gewogen.Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass er verdammt leicht iss.Im Katalog iss er mit 3,4 Kilo angegeben.Ich denke ohne Dämpfer.
Ausfallenden habe ich noch keine   die kommen hoffentlich nächste Woche, wobei das ja so eine Sache ist über die Feiertage.
Aber die Konstruktion iss schon geil, allein die Befestigung am Rahmen lässt mein Mechanikerherz höher schlagen


----------



## noco (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hab vor 2 Tagen einen gewogen: 4,2 kg
Dürfte L gewesen sein mit 6-way, steuersatz, Innenlager u. die fette Brave Sattelklemme. -ohne Ausfallenden
Der Rahmen war in ducatirot - denkt euch alle Superlative aus dann kommt`s in etwa hin, wie geil der Rahmen aussieht!

Fröhliche Weihnachten,
Bernd


----------



## rgk7 (26. Dezember 2006)

Okay, hier schonmal ein vorab Foto ohne ausfallenden.Habe das Hinterrad nur mal so reingehängt, dass es aussieht als ob  






achso, die chinesischen Schriftzeichen habe ich selber auflackiert, muss aber noch durch eine Folie geschützt werden.(bedeutung: mein Vorname)


----------



## trauntaler (26. Dezember 2006)

schö, aber irgendwie fehlen Schriftzüge auf dem Rahmen. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme mit den Ausfallenden weil die einige noch nicht haben?


----------



## rgk7 (26. Dezember 2006)

trauntaler schrieb:


> schö, aber irgendwie fehlen Schriftzüge auf dem Rahmen.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme mit den Ausfallenden weil die einige noch nicht haben?



das ist schon Absicht so mit den Schriftzügen...das was du auf dem Foto siehst ist die customseite... auf der anderen Seite steht ganz normal Alutech und auf der Schwinge wildsau.com (siehe Fotos/Rahmen seite 3).
Die Gabel ist auch nur einseitig lackiert, auf der anderen Seite hab ich jetzt nen Saukopf draufgeklebt!

Die Ausfallenden waren letzte Woche noch in Arbeit.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Dezember 2006)

@rgk7 machst du auf die seite dann noch was drauf? sieht bischen 08/15 aus so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (27. Dezember 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @rgk7 machst du auf die seite dann noch was drauf? sieht bischen 08/15 aus so?



wenn mir noch so was lustiges einfällt wie z.b. für die Gabel dann schon.
aber nen alutech schriftzug o. ä. eher weniger...da find ichs so besser, ich steh nicht so auf fahrende werbeplakate
vielleicht son Saukopf auf der Schwinge   dezent halt
Vorschläge?


----------



## trauntaler (29. Dezember 2006)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



Irgendwas weisses auf den Rahmen und was blaues auf die Schwinge.


----------



## Maui (30. Dezember 2006)

so erste pudeltour gemacht. und ich würd sagen ....voll pudel  nee opti opti. bin 20km rauf runter also so enduro mäßig gefahren. u das war eins a.
steifigkeit/handling/gewicht...alles sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## rgk7 (31. Dezember 2006)

Maui schrieb:


> so erste pudeltour gemacht. und ich würd sagen ....voll pudel  nee opti opti. bin 20km rauf runter also so enduro mäßig gefahren. u das war eins a.
> steifigkeit/handling/gewicht...alles sehr ausgewogen.



schön zu hören...kanns kaum abwarten mich da drauf zu schwingen  

noch mal zu den farben, also auf der schwinge iss bereits der saukopf, für den rahmen könnte ich nen weissen drachensticker aus ca. 20 einzelteilen machen/versuchen zu machen passend zu den Schriftzeichen
ich glaub das würde gut aussehen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Dezember 2006)

rgk7 schrieb:


> schön zu hören...kanns kaum abwarten mich da drauf zu schwingen
> 
> noch mal zu den farben, also auf der schwinge iss bereits der saukopf, für den rahmen könnte ich nen weissen drachensticker aus ca. 20 einzelteilen machen/versuchen zu machen passend zu den Schriftzeichen
> ich glaub das würde gut aussehen.



für meinen geschmack hast du bischen viele farben (4?) an deinem rad (ich mag es sehr dezent!) wenn du die gabel weiß lackierst und dein chinazeug in blau draufmachst und am blauen hauptrahmen nen weißen schriftzug dürfte das alles relativ gut zusammenpassen?! das ist nur meine meinung! entscheiden/gefallen mußt es dir selbst! man baut ja sein bike für sich auf


----------



## trauntaler (31. Dezember 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wenn du die gabel weiß lackierst und dein chinazeug in blau draufmachst und am blauen hauptrahmen nen weißen schriftzug dürfte das alles relativ gut zusammenpassen?!



Das würde evtl zu gut zusammenpassen und "eintönig" aussehen.


----------



## rgk7 (31. Dezember 2006)

die gabel will ich nicht weiss lackieren, da die sowieso nur eine Übergangslösung ist.außerdem habe ich noch ein anderes bike, en 06er Stinky mit weissen Felgen, Griffen, Vorbau, weisse 66 und Schriftzügen.
ich plane ne 66 für den Pudel zu kaufen...warscheinlich weiss

Bilder vom Drachen gibts dann morgen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Januar 2007)

rgk7 schrieb:


> die gabel will ich nicht weiss lackieren, da die sowieso nur eine Übergangslösung ist.außerdem habe ich noch ein anderes bike, en 06er Stinky mit weissen Felgen, Griffen, Vorbau, weisse 66 und Schriftzügen.
> ich plane ne 66 für den Pudel zu kaufen...warscheinlich weiss
> 
> Bilder vom Drachen gibts dann morgen.



dann passt´s ja eh  

weiß jemand zufällig was die max reifenbreite ist? speziel passen meine 2,7 maxxi da rein? beim Hardride ist das glaub bischen knapp, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. Januar 2007)

maxxis 2.7 is bei hardride und pudel kein problem...


----------



## rgk7 (1. Januar 2007)

okay, ist kein ganzer Drache geworden, sieht aber fett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## [email protected]ister (2. Januar 2007)

rgk7 schrieb:


> okay, ist kein ganzer Drache geworden, sieht aber fett aus




nicht Dein ernst, oder ?


----------



## decolocsta (2. Januar 2007)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> @pHONe^dEtEcTor:
> 
> Also die Vertriders machen Werbung für Proceed.
> 
> ...




Degressive Hinterbauten sind am Anfang "hart" und werden bei zunehmendem einfedern weicher.
Dadurch das dass Fahrwerk am Anfang einen gewissen Losbrechmoment hat ist es weniger Wippfreudiger, sprich das Fahrwerk bleibt ruhig.
Darum besser bergauf.
Hoffe meine erklärung ist einigermaßen verständlich, mein Kopf gibt zz. keine bessere her.

Das Drachensticker, hm, ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Januar 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> maxxis 2.7 is bei hardride und pudel kein problem...




Ahh ja denkfehler von mir, ich kenn nur das hardride von "rsu" und das hat einen enduro hinterbau!


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2007)

sagt mal bitte was die dämpfereinbaulänge von dem rahmen ist, bin grad am schwarmen, ...
grins
danke


----------



## decolocsta (2. Januar 2007)

Steht schon ein paar mal im Thread, 200mm


----------



## Split (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo erstmal ,
ich bin neu hier und bin heute auf diesen thread gestoßen.
Ich selber mag den Pudelrahmen  und hab ihn mir am 03.01.07bestellt bei Bikeparts.
Mein Rahmen ist weiß mit schwarzen rahmendecor.

Die pudels die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefallen mir alle , am besten finde ich das vom Maui.


----------



## Maui (4. Januar 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal ,
> ich bin neu hier und bin heute auf diesen thread gestoßen.
> Ich selber mag den Pudelrahmen  und hab ihn mir am 28.12.06 bestellt bei Bikeparts.
> Mein Rahmen ist weiß mit schwarzen rahmendecor.
> ...



na dann herzlich willkommen im Rudel 
wohin geht die überweisung   thanx


----------



## Condor (4. Januar 2007)

[email protected]ister schrieb:


> nicht Dein ernst, oder ?


irgendwoher müssen ja die ganzen künftigen Opel/VW-Tieferbreiterschneller-Tuning-Club-Mitglieder herkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (5. Januar 2007)

Condor schrieb:


> irgendwoher müssen ja die ganzen künftigen Opel/VW-Tieferbreiterschneller-Tuning-Club-Mitglieder herkommen



So weit wirds nie kommen! Viel zu stillos!
En dicker Volvo S80 schon eher - eben was, was net jeder hat...


----------



## Maui (5. Januar 2007)

wann kommt den Endlich mo das Pudel emblem ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sau auf Pudel kanns doch nit sein oder :/


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> wann kommt den Endlich mo das Pudel emblem ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von Geddi gibts genug Bilder (kann ich dir auch eines schicken). Das kannst u da ja drauf kleben.


----------



## rgk7 (5. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> wann kommt den Endlich mo das Pudel emblem ? Sau auf Pudel kanns doch nit sein oder :/



na, dann lieber ne sau als son schwuler pudel / königspudel? 
schlimm genug, dass der rahmen pudel heisst... ich finde er sollte in FRISCHLING  umbenannt werden! Ne kleine Sau halt!


----------



## Split (5. Januar 2007)

@rgk7 finde ich eine gute idee mit frischling, denn ich finde das der name pudel völlig aus dem rahmen fällt.


----------



## Maui (5. Januar 2007)

ei jo mönners der heist so wegen dem Haustier Armageddon , welches ein Pudel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> ei jo mönners der heist so wegen dem Haustier Armageddon , welches ein Pudel ist


Genau der süße Geddi...  
Ansonsten ist Frischling ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen! Also ist der Name nich zu verwenden.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Januar 2007)

für mich ist es einfach ne *PUDELSAU  *


----------



## TinglTanglTom (5. Januar 2007)

hab sogar n bild gemacht wo beide pudels drauf sind 

schon grob dieser hyperaktive, alles fressende hund


----------



## rgk7 (5. Januar 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> für mich ist es einfach ne *PUDELSAU  *



En SCHWEINEHUND !


----------



## Condor (6. Januar 2007)

ne DRECKSAU!


----------



## rgk7 (14. Januar 2007)

So, wie ihr sehen könnt sind meine Ausfallenden endlich eingetroffen! 
War gestern auch schon en bissel unterwegs und muss sagen im Vergleich zum Stinky geht der Pudel ab wie ne Rakete! Einfach nur Geil!











Heute fahr ich ma ne größere Tour...


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Januar 2007)

@rgk7 stell mal deinen schnellspanner nach oben oder hinten, nicht das dir das ding mal wo hängenbleibt!
und mach doch mal paar bilder wo man das rad komplet sieht, bei mir dauert es noch ne woche bis das gute stück kommt


----------



## Split (14. Januar 2007)

Na ich hoffe ja das meins ende januar da ist.


----------



## rgk7 (14. Januar 2007)

So, erste Tour gemacht ca. 20 km.
Fazit: Nachdem mir son Drecksköter mit seinen Vorderbeinen aufs Oberrohr geklettert iss und ich durch mehrere dicke, stinkende Tretminen gedüst bin hatte ich die Schnauze voll.Der Pudel wirkt wohl ziemlich anziehend auf Hunde - das gibts doch gar net!  
Hab jetzt en paar Haarkratzer im Oberrohr! Wegpolieren...
Manche Leute sind so dumm und uneinschtig noch dazu!   Die Besitzerin war so ne gaaanz feine - erst ma dick zusammengeschissen!

Aber fahren tut er richtig gut, besonders bergauf, sogar mit 170mm Doppelbrücke! Schön flink und wendig bergab.
Die Federung funzt auch sehr gut, auch bei groben Schnitzern 
Macht wirklich Spaß!
Fotos schieß ich bei Gelegenheit nochmal... 
P.S.: Warten lohnt! Musste ich ja auch.


----------



## Trollobaby (14. Januar 2007)

will abba jetzt bilda, menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (14. Januar 2007)

Naaa guuuut! Aber nur weil dus bist!!  
Ma die andere Seite...


----------



## Petrol-G (14. Januar 2007)

Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal mitmischen nachdem mein Able One gerissen is und nen neuer Rahmen her muss. 
@ rgk7
was wiegt den dein Pudel so komplett aufgebaut?


----------



## Split (16. Januar 2007)

sacht mal fährt einer von euch den metel rpa dämpfer im pudel?


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Januar 2007)

mir wurde gerade die wochzeit um eine woche verlängert, da kein DHX Air geliefert wird   naja vorfreude ist die größte, sagt man doch.........aber vieleicht kommt ja doch erst noch der winter


----------



## rgk7 (16. Januar 2007)

Split schrieb:


> sacht mal fährt einer von euch den metel rpa dämpfer im pudel?



swinger 4way, da kein RPA lieferbar war


----------



## Split (16. Januar 2007)

schade, ich wollt eigentlich auch erst fox dhx. nur haben ein paar euros gefällt. meine frage hatte ich gestellt, weil ein paar aus einem anderen forum geschrieben haben das der rpa schlecht sein soll. nur da handelte es sich um einen metel von 2004. Na ja mal sehen.
Ach ja am 30.1 soll mein rahmen ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Petrol-G (16. Januar 2007)

Mit etwas Glück bekomm ich meinen Rahmen sogar noch Ende der Woche 
Ich werd im übrigen auch mein Swinger 4-way ausm alten Rahmen übernehmen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Januar 2007)

nabend leute!
hab heute zum bauen begonnen, ein paar sachen gehlen mir noch wie man sehen kann, aber fahrbar isses schonmal das gute stück 
gewicht 17,2 ( 16,5 wären errechnet gewesen  )


----------



## Split (19. Januar 2007)

sieht hammer geil aus. die gabel ein traum. nur finde (glaube) ich meins schöner.  


ende januar wird das bild von meinem rahmen und gabel hier auch zu finden sein. Liefertermin laut shop 30.1.07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (30. Januar 2007)

Schick,
wieso Prototype? Lese ich da richtig?


Wieviel mein Pudel so komplett wiegt kann ich im Moment net sagen.
Die Waage hat mir gesagt, dass er genauso schwer wäre wie mein Stinky - das kann aber net sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2007)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Schick,
> wieso Prototype? Lese ich da richtig?
> 
> 
> ...


Lese mal zuende. Das ist ein Slopepudel und den soll es erst ab April geben...


----------



## N.E.R.D (30. Januar 2007)

hmm also n nobby nic auf dem geilen gerät ach ja zu dem geilen blauen pudel mit weißem hinterbau...kostet das irgendwie aufpreis und was sind da für variationen möglich??? Und sag mal bitte nr. der farbe


----------



## Maui (30. Januar 2007)

wieso brauch man an dem Slopepudel ein umwerfer?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2007)

Und wieso braucht man an nen Slopepudel CC Reifen?


----------



## Pilatus (30. Januar 2007)

Umwerfer schätzungsweise als Kefüersatz.
Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (30. Januar 2007)

sorry kann euren gewichten irgendwie nie glauben


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2007)

Mir gehts irgendwie auch so....


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte meine Wildsau Team mit 888RC in der Tourenausstattung auf unter 18kg. Da alleine der Rahmen vom Pudel aber 1kg leichter ist, können die Gewichte stimmen. Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt.


Das Blau müßte übrigens das Dormant Blau sein, eine Farbnummer gibts da nicht.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (31. Januar 2007)

das gewicht stimmt so, habs einmal mit personenwage gewogen => 17,1kg
und einmal elektrohandwaage 17,15kg also...

tja die reifen... die sind dran weil die teile schlappe 680g wiegen und ich seit 3 jahren einen platten hatte. in verbindung mit 130g schläuchen is das der traum. schnelle beschleunigung, weniger bewegte oder  ungefederte masse bla bla bla
da ich keine dh races bestreite brauche ich keinen mörder grip, hauptsache großes volumen und profil drauf.

das mit dem kefü ersatz ist sehr richtig! hab im moment nix andres... is aber leicht 

man ist in der luft merklich besser bedient als mit ner 19kg schweren wildsau. sogar ein 19-20 kg schweres bighit kam mir vor wie mit blei ausgegossen...

noch bissi details:


----------



## decolocsta (31. Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Bleiausgegossenen 19 kilo Big Hit kann ich bestätigen


----------



## trauntaler (31. Januar 2007)

@ tingltom: Sehr schönes Ausfallende!

Hat jemand so ein Detailfoto mit Bremsmomentabstützung?


----------



## rgk7 (5. Februar 2007)

N.E.R.D schrieb:


> ach ja zu dem geilen blauen pudel mit weißem hinterbau...kostet das irgendwie aufpreis und was sind da für variationen möglich??? Und sag mal bitte nr. der farbe



Jo, wie schon gesagt das blau ist Dormantblau.

Zweifarbige Pulverbeschichtungen kosten so um die 69 . Recht günstig meiner Meinung nach. Ich wollte mal meine Gitarre lackieren lassen, der Typ wollte 150 , hab  ich dann abgelehnt... 

Variationen sind eigentlich alle möglich denk ich ma.Alles was du willst.


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2007)

ENDLICH hab ich meinen Pudel auch bekommen   und kann auch mal ein bild einstellen! 
leider ist mir die falsche gabel geliefert worden und ich mußte zwangsläufig meine alte sherman nochmal ausgraben  
aber nächste woche sollte mein 66SL bei mir sein   jetzt mit der schwarzen gabel siehts schon ein wenig trist aus, aber ein farbtupfer ist in sichtweite  





morgen muß ich noch paar schaltzughüllen besorgen und dann ab in die berge............


----------



## Split (8. Februar 2007)

sieht super aus. meiner kommt am montag *freu*


----------



## Petrol-G (8. Februar 2007)

Also mir gefällts auch, ich hab nix gegen das "triste". Mein Pudel sieht ähnlich aus, nur eben in schwarz matt. Werd morgen oder am Samstag auch mal nen Bild rein stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (9. Februar 2007)

@Sniper:

Endlich!!! Die Wildsäue werden in München immer mehr. Dieses Jahr wird es sicher dann mal was mit ner ordentlichen Tour....  (wenn Du mich noch mit nimmst)     

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2007)

Danke   aber mit weißer gabel siehts dann noch etwas abwechslungsreicher aus  

@Heiko auf jeden fall! dann können wir im rudel ausschwärmen   der rsu war gestern 21uhr noch zum probesitzen da


----------



## abi1988 (10. Februar 2007)

kann es sein das in dem scharzen pudel hinten en 24" rad drin is un vorne 26? oder kommt mir das nur so vor wegen den höheren flanken der s-taype felge?


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> kann es sein das in dem scharzen pudel hinten en 24" rad drin is un vorne 26? oder kommt mir das nur so vor wegen den höheren flanken der s-taype felge?




iss so  mit absicht!
da ich eh fast ausschließlich im alpinen gelände unterwegs bin und eher verblockte trails mag! 
daher auch der flach eingestellte lenkwinkel.

ich hoffe morgen die ersten bilder in action einstellen zu können  

ach ja und an alle die auch mit 24ér HR fahren wollen, es passt auch ein 215mm dämpfer mit 63mm hub in den rahmen, das dürfte dann so um die 200mm FW ergeben   aber hab es nicht probiert!


----------



## Petrol-G (10. Februar 2007)

So jetzt mal ein Bildchen von meinem Pudel. So aufgebaut komm ich auf herrliche 200 mm Federweg hinten


----------



## trauntaler (10. Februar 2007)

Fesch!


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2007)

@Petrol-G wie ist es mit der freigänigkeit? streift der 26ér hinterreifen am sattelrohr?
ach ja


----------



## Petrol-G (10. Februar 2007)

Ne, da streift nix. Mein Händler meinte auch zuerst das könnte problematisch werden mit dem langen Dämpfer. Aber scheint laut ihm nun doch ohne streifen zu gehn. Ich denk er hat das schon vernünftig nachgemessen. Aber endgültig muss das wohl die Praxis zeigen. Nur ham wir hier momentan keine groß genugen drops mehr um das zu testen, nachdem wieder alles abgerissen wurde


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2007)

dämpfer ausbauen, ohne feder wieder einbauen und durchfedern dann weist du´s  als ehemaliger Helius FR fahrer weis ich sowas  

aber wenn´s der händler sagt dann sollte das gehn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petrol-G (10. Februar 2007)

Ach ich vertraue einfach mal darauf dass es stimmt. Wüsste nich wieso er mir irgend nen quatsch verzählen sollte. Is ja nich nur nen Händler sondern auch nen Kumpel von mir mit dem ich ab und zu mal ne Runde dreh. Wenns Rad doch mal streift geb ich Bescheid und geh mich glei mal beklagen


----------



## Split (12. Februar 2007)

mein rahmen und meine federgabel sind endlich da

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/338084
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/338083


----------



## mani.r (12. Februar 2007)

Weiß jemand von Euch wo man noch so ein Schutzblech kaufen kann??? 
Auf zur ersten Runde:


----------



## Trollobaby (12. Februar 2007)

was für ein kranker Aufbau. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## mani.r (12. Februar 2007)

ich glaube, daß der, dem das ding gehört, noch nach einer passenden waage sucht die das aushällt. ich würde mal sagen 24,4kg

@ patrol-g: so ähnlich würde mein pudel auch ausschauen, wenn ich einen hätte.


----------



## rsu (12. Februar 2007)

Hat sich der Jürgen ned getraut nen Pudel Sticker auf seine Rahmen zu machen oder warum steht da immer nur Alutech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (12. Februar 2007)

den jenigen dem das rote pudel gehört sollte man strafen. also ich will nicht dass der pudel zum .... wird so wie das banshee scream. gabel,reifen  und sattel weg, und dann ne 888 oder so, fürs dh, dann wäre das bike wieder geil


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2007)

Monster Aufbau Suxx


----------



## xxFRESHxx (12. Februar 2007)

dass es sowas noch gibt. der pudel war doch vorher sicher ein scream


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. Februar 2007)

oha ich denke das is der schwerste pudel der zurzeit aufgebaut wurde
hoffe du hast trotzdem freude damit, auch wenn du von allem irgendwie das schwerste genommen was es gibt

grüße
TS


----------



## Diaz (13. Februar 2007)

[email protected]
musst du deinen freund unbedingt im forum so blamieren...;-)

obwohl mit seinem selbstvertrauen steckt der sowas locker wech !


----------



## mani.r (13. Februar 2007)

hey, es war sein größter wunsch, sich mit diesem pudel einer großen masse zu präsentieren.


----------



## rsu (13. Februar 2007)

Jedem das seine würd ich mal sagen und wenn ihm die Monster taugt soll er sie fahren. Ne schicke Gabel isses allemal auch wenn ich se mir nie ans Rad schrauben würd. Also postet lieber mal weitere Pudel Bilder


----------



## Piefke (13. Februar 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch wo man noch so ein Schutzblech kaufen kann???



Ich habe noch eins rumliegen, neu und unbenutzt. Das war mal eine Zugabe zu einer Bestellung.


----------



## Pacorazzi (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, was los? Schon alle ausgekotzt über das fette rote Pudel.
1)Schön das meine Kiste so viel Anklang gefunden hat, man sieht das Alutechfahrer aktive Leute sind.
2) Die Waage zeigte 24kg an, ich glaub ich werd die Sattelstütze mit Blei ausgießen, ist mir zu leicht 
3)Irgendjemand musste ja die schwerste Kiste haben, seid froh das es mich erwischt hat und nicht Euch 
4)Leichtbau ist meist auch immer eine Kostenfrage.Da ich viele Teile schon von meinem guten Fatmodul hatte und die Gabel für 600 Öcken herging hab ich halt mal nicht Nein gesagt.
5)Ich bin eh nicht so der Trickser und Freestyler sondern schraddel eh nurn Berg gemütlich runter.
6)Zur Rohloff hinten benötigte ich natürlich nen passenden Gewichtsausgleich mit der Monster.
7)Wünsche allen eine Sturzfreie, Defektarme und schöne Bikesaison.
8)Wer mich diese jahr evtl. in Oberammergau, Hindelang, Bischofsmais, Leogang, Olypark oder sonstwo trifft, kann mich ja gerne persönlich nochmal zu Sau (Wildsau) machen 
9)In diesem Sinne, allen ne gute Reise , der mit dem fetten roten Pudel.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Februar 2007)

Pacorazzi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, was los? Schon alle ausgekotzt über das fette rote Pudel.
> 1)Schön das meine Kiste so viel Anklang gefunden hat, man sieht das Alutechfahrer aktive Leute sind.
> 2) Die Waage zeigte 24kg an, ich glaub ich werd die Sattelstütze mit Blei ausgießen, ist mir zu leicht
> 3)Irgendjemand musste ja die schwerste Kiste haben, seid froh das es mich erwischt hat und nicht Euch
> ...



ich find´s super das du voll hinter dem ding stehst  
ist nicht unbedingt mein geschmack aber ist ja auch deiner!
ist das eigentlich ein vorserienmodel? hat ja garkeinen dämpferschlitten?   der würde auch noch paar gramm bringen  

vieleicht sieht man sich mal in O´gau................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (15. Februar 2007)

Ich würde dir zu Titec Komponenten raten. Die haben ne Serie, da bekommst du die Kiste auf über 30 Kilo.


----------



## Flofree (15. Februar 2007)

Hey du kleiner roter Pudel,
hoffe alles klar bei dir, bist halt einfach fürs Grobe gemacht. Vorne bist halt a bisserl schwer, aber macht nichts hast ja ne Rohloff auf die ich im übrigen ganz neidisch bin und der Parcoracci kanns ja durch seine Agilität ausgleichen.
Andere Pedalen, anderen Sattel und es sieht mitsicherheit richtig gut aus. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fahren lassen wird.


----------



## downhillsau (15. Februar 2007)

Nabend zusammen!

Das nenn ich mal nen krassen Pudel.Bei dem Aufbau könnte man es auch Rottweiler oder so nennen  Aber jedem das seine und die Hauptsache ist doch,dass der Besitzer des Bikes damit glücklich wird 
Ich würde es allerdings als leichten Freerider aufbauen,wo man auch mal ne Tour mit fahren kann.Halt so,wie ich hier schon viele Pudel gesehen habe 

Zum Thema Monster fällt mir grad ein;da hat doch letztens jemand in sein Alutech DDU ne 300er Monster reingebaut.Ich glaub bei den Wildsau Bildern ist ein Bild drin 

Grüße vom arschi,dessen Keiler mit Sicherheit weniger wiegt


----------



## Up&Down (15. Februar 2007)

@Pacorazzi

Respekt! Solltest mal ein Schwerbauforum aufmachen, mal ein netter Kontrast zu den Leichtbauern


----------



## Pacorazzi (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

für die HOB beim JÜ hats gereicht 

Schwergewichtige Grüße von Pacorazzi


----------



## nenom (20. Februar 2007)

Welche Gabel ist denn besser für den Pudel geeignet, eine Domain U-turn mit 160mm oder eine 66, Domain, Travis mit 180mm Federweg?
Wie schaut es jeweils dann mit dem Lenkwinkel aus?
Einsatzbereich ist 50% Freeride 30% Springen und 20% Bikepark.
Julius


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Februar 2007)

hi julius,
da man den lenkwinkel und federweg recht effektiv verstellen kann wäre das geschmackssache, welche gabel du lieber drin hättest.
ich würd dir zurzeit zu einer travis oder 66 raten ohne luft.


----------



## nenom (20. Februar 2007)

Das ist ja schonmal gut.
Lässt sich bei der travis bzw. Domain eigentlich die Federvorspannung/Härte schnell verstellen ohne die Federwechseln zumüssen?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Februar 2007)

bei der domain kanns du intern die vorspannung verstellen, bei der travis geht das nicht.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nenom (21. Februar 2007)

Ich stehe immr noch vor der Gabel Wahl, entweder 66 RV mit 18cm oder Domain U-Turn mit 16-12 cm Federweg was meint ihr ist besser geeignet?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. Februar 2007)

beschreib doch mal deine vorlieben was du gerne fährst.

die mz is halt etwas mehr fürs grobe als es die domain, so seh ichs zumindest...
grüße
tom


----------



## Split (21. Februar 2007)

also wenn du noch einiger massen berge hoch fahren willst, dann würde ich auf jedenfall die domain u-turn, mz 66 eta oder ata raten. willst du nur bergrunter oder tricksen reicht die nie 66Rv oder domain 302 mit 180mm aus.


----------



## nenom (22. Februar 2007)

Die meiste Zeit fahr ich hier bei mir in der Gegend rum mit kleinen Sprüngen, Drops,..... also eher Freeride, was 35% ausmacht.
 Dann fahr ich abundzu über Sprüngeund versuche Tricks zu machen,das sind ca 30%. 
20% verbringe ich wahrscheinlich im Bikepark und will dort vom DH bis zum 4cross alles runtershreddern.
Die restlichen 15% fährt mein Vater mit dem Bike Touren in den Alpen, mit langen Anstiegen und sowas.
AM meisten Wert lege ich jadoch darauf das das Bike Bergab und in der Luft Spaß macht ;-).
Julius


----------



## Split (22. Februar 2007)

also wenn dein vater damit touren fahren will, würde ich mir ne 66 eta oder ata, oder totem u-turn oder 2step  holen. und mit der 66 oder totem kannste auch dh,freeride und sonst alles fahren. Aber mal ne andere frage, muss du dann nicht das bike ziehmlich auf leichtbau bauen,wenn damit dein vater touren fahren will?


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Februar 2007)

eine 66 mit ATA hilft dir wenig beim berganfahren! das ist nur eine geometrieverstellung um max 4cm, keine absenkung im sinne von ETA!

@Split wie weit ist der pudel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (23. Februar 2007)

@fr-sniper, es geht langsam voran, hab mir jetzt lenker,vorbau,sattelstütze,klemme und sattel bestellt. gabel und bremse hab ich ja schon. Leider ist auch mein geburtstag sehr mau ausgefallen. 
wird wohl spätestens ende märz fertig sein, leider


----------



## nenom (23. Februar 2007)

@Split  Der meint das Gewicht sei ihm nicht so wichtig, Ich würde halt einen anderen LRS einbauen, das sollte reichen (hoffe ich zumindest).
Luftdämpfer kommt sowieso rein, XT Kurbel wird auch eingebaut. Sonst halt normale Freeride Parts.


Ihr meint also die Domain mit 160mm ist nicht so geeignet? Der Preis ist mit gut 400 halt sehr interesant.


----------



## Pacorazzi (23. Februar 2007)

@ Nenom: Nimm ne Marzocchi da kannst nix falsch machen, außer Du besorgst ne Monster 
@ Split: Wenn Deine Kiste fertig ist mach aber das Bild vor nem neutralen Hintergrund, die Decke ist zwar ganz nett, aber lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab 

Schwergewichtige grüße Pacorazzi


----------



## Split (23. Februar 2007)

@pacorazzi magst du kein milka-bettwäsche? ne wird gemacht


----------



## rgk7 (4. März 2007)

Da iss er wieder, Update: 66rc2x:












Fährt sich traumhaft - pudelwohl halt


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2007)

sieht schick aus  
aber der spacerturm muß nochmal überarbeitet werden  

aus meiner geplanten 66´SL ATA ist jetzt ne 36 Talas geworden, bilder folgen wenn magura den neuen sattel für die gustel geliefert hat!


----------



## Pacorazzi (5. März 2007)

@rgk7 sieht echt schick aus.Vielleicht muß ich mein Pudel ja doch nochmal mit Gabel und Reifen etwas erleichtern.Wieso habt ihr alle diesen Dämpferschlitten und ich nicht ? :-( Da muß ich mal den JÜ fragen.

schwergewichtige Grüße von Pacorazzi


----------



## mani.r (5. März 2007)

@ pacorazzi - ne 66 oder travis mit big bettys und dein pudel hat schon 3,5 - 4 kg weniger. wird sich gleich ganz anders anfühlen das bike.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. März 2007)

Pacorazzi schrieb:


> deshalb hatte ich ja gefragt ob du ein vorserienmodel hast?!
> in der MTB Rider war der test auch ohne den schlitten drin


----------



## Split (5. März 2007)

@pacorazzi  ich glaube das du noch einen rahmen der ersten serie hast. ist aber nur ne vermutung, denn als ich den rahmen zum erstenmal gesehen hab kostete der rahmen 1299, nach einem gespräch mit jurgen wusste ich das der rahmen 100 teurer wird durch die neuen teile, wie dämpferschlitten und ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pacorazzi (5. März 2007)

@ split: Richtig,JÜ schrieb gerade das es ein Rahmen aus der ersten 10er Serie ist.Kein Problem, meine Kiste fällt ja auch so ein bischen aus dem Pudel-Rahmen 
@fr sniper:Stimmt hattest die Frage ja schon mal gestellt.Sorry für die späte Antwort.

schwergewichtige Grüße Pacorazzi


----------



## rgk7 (5. März 2007)

Danke, danke!
Ja, der Dämpferschlitten iss ne tolle Sache. Hab ihn jetzt auf die vorderste Position eingestellt. Gefällt mir so am besten.



mani.r schrieb:


> @ pacorazzi - ne 66 oder travis mit big bettys und dein pudel hat schon 3,5 - 4 kg weniger. wird sich gleich ganz anders anfühlen das bike.



Kann ich nur bestätigen und empfehlen!
Der Gewichtsunterschied zur Drop Off Triple is zwar net so doll, aber ne SC macht sich einfach viel besser an dem Rahmen!


----------



## Split (6. März 2007)

Sacht mal Pudelbesitzer was für ein Innenlager habt ihr in dem rahmen verbaut?
Weil ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Pacorazzi (6. März 2007)

@ Split: Ich hab a Truvativ Howitzer XR-Innenlager drin mit Hussefeltkurbel, obwohl ein Race Face X-Type Diabolus-Innenlager natürlich auch nicht schlecht wär .Ich würd nur Race Face oder Truvativ nehmen.

schwergewichtige Grüße von Pacorazzi


----------



## rgk7 (6. März 2007)

Truvativ Howitzer XR, hat aber gestern irgendwie angefangen komische Geräusche zu machen... muss ma schaun was da geht...
An meinem Stinky iss das auch verbaut und läuft schon nen Jahr problemlos.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. März 2007)

es ist soweit   endlich ne gescheite gabel und neue bremssättel!





jetzt steht noch das wiegen aus   naja ich mache mir wenig hoffnung das der hund großartig unter 18kg wiegen wird


----------



## rgk7 (17. März 2007)

wau, wau  
was hastn fürn Kettenblatt vorne drauf?


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. März 2007)

32ér reicht mir an dem bike vollkommen, da ich eher selten im BP bin, sonderen eher touren fahre.

eigentlich sollte ja die 66SL ATA an das bike, aber irgendwie gibts probleme bei allen gabeln mit dem ATA system und MZ liefert wohl erstmal nicht aus?!
naja keine ahnung ich hatte vom warten genug, iss halt ne CC kutsche geworden


----------



## BICYCLEMAN (17. März 2007)

Mo-hoin!
ja, also was sich der Jürgen da mit dem Namen gedacht hat  ...
Was der Wuffi da zwischen den Waldbewohnern soll , wieso denn nicht Frischling oder so ...
Aber der Keiler ist ja wirklich der DH Knaller !!!

...bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nenom (18. März 2007)

Nettes Teil, hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen auch bald, auch wenn er nicht ganz so nobel aufgebaut wird.


----------



## BICYCLEMAN (18. März 2007)

...hast Du auch einen Königspudel ? , richtig geil in Pornoglitter ?!


----------



## Split (18. März 2007)

@ fr-sniper, sehr schönes bike. 
ich würde mal sagen note 1+ und du hast zwei parts um die ich dich beneide. Bremsen und Dämpfer


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. März 2007)

Split schrieb:


> @ fr-sniper, sehr schönes bike.
> ich würde mal sagen note 1+ und du hast zwei parts um die ich dich beneide. Bremsen und Dämpfer




Danke! das mit dem Königspudel geht runter wie Öl  

zur Bremse, ich hatte bis letzte saison die alten Gustav M hebel, die lagen viel besser in der hand! aber dafür hatte ich auch immer wieder luft in der leitung und das nervte tötlich  
bin etwas enttäusch von den neuen hebeln, vieleicht hätte ich die gustav verkaufen sollen und mal ne code probieren sollen?! aber egal..........

ach ja bin ja heut auch noch die erste runde mit neuer gabel gefahren, geht sahne das teil   gut die alte sherman war nicht wirklich ein fairer gegner aber auch meine Z1 lief nicht so gut am anfang!


----------



## Split (18. März 2007)

naja die code soll auch nicht so toll sein, wie sie immer so gelobt wird in den mags.  Einer Bekannter meines Bruders fährt die auch und hat nur probleme. Er meint die Bremse hat eine Bremskraft wie seine alte Julie. 
Aber andere aus anderen Foren sagen das die ne Bremskraft wie ne Gustl hat.
Was für mich ne alternative wäre ist die Oro bianco oder K24.

Aber sache mal, fährst du mit einem Kb oder mit zwei Kb ? weil das eine ist doch ein Umwerfer oder nicht?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. März 2007)

2 KB, ich komm doch sonst kein berg hoch!!! ist ja ein touren-FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BICYCLEMAN (19. März 2007)

Also, für mich ist die The Cleg DH die Beste Bremse ...
Wenn man die günstiger bekommt ist das schon sehr sehr geil am Bike ( nicht nur die Optik  )

...bis denn 

http://www.the-cleg.com , jetzt aber gekauft von http://www.trickstuff.de


----------



## rgk7 (20. März 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> 2 KB, ich komm doch sonst kein berg hoch!!! ist ja ein touren-FR




die shiftguide passt grad so...hab ich letzte Wo drangebaut.
Hast du schon mal mit der Dämpferstellung(Schlitten) rumgespielt?
Mir gefällt die vorderste Position am besten.
Oder die Federwegsverstellung?
Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. März 2007)

rgk7 schrieb:


> die shiftguide passt grad so...hab ich letzte Wo drangebaut.
> Hast du schon mal mit der Dämpferstellung(Schlitten) rumgespielt?
> Mir gefällt die vorderste Position am besten.
> Oder die Federwegsverstellung?
> Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.




hab den schlitten mal ganz vorgeschoben, funzt leider nicht mit dem DHX Air, der schlägt am unterrohr an  
aber da ich eh 24´hinten fahre ist der lenkwinkel so schon recht flach und zum in der ebene rumkurven (wie hier an der isar) muß ich das nächste mal den schlitten ganz zurückschieben, sonst ist das bike recht träge, finde ich!


----------



## nenom (2. April 2007)

Wie habt ihr denn eure DHX Airs im Pudel abgestimmt? Nächste Woche soll der Rahmen endlich kommen und dann will man doch gleich loslegen.


----------



## Split (13. April 2007)

So jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal was erfreuliches Schreiben. 
Ich habe heute die letzte Bestellung getätigt für mein Bike. 
Der Rahmen stand lange genug rum, jetzt will ich wieder fahren. 
Was zum Bikerglück noch gefällt hat war der Antrieb. 
Die Ausstattung liste hat sich auch ein wenig geändert. 

Rahmen ist der Pudel
Gabel die Mz 66 RC2 ETA 07
Dämpfer Manitou Metel RPA 
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 2006 mit 203scheiben vo und hi.
Der LRS besteht aus Mavic EX 325 Felgen mit Veltec Naben. 
Als Shifter und Schaltwerk kommt die X.7 Reihe. 
Kurbel FSA Gap mit Mega Exo, 22/32+ Bash 
Die Anbauteile wie Lenker,Vorbau,Sattelstütze,Sattel,Griffe sind von FUNN. 

Hoffe das die Teile jetzt schnell kommen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. April 2007)

nenom schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn eure DHX Airs im Pudel abgestimmt? Nächste Woche soll der Rahmen endlich kommen und dann will man doch gleich loslegen.




ich fahre mit ca. 15 bar in der hauptkammer, bottom out ist fast ganz zu, rebound weis ich nicht aus dem kopf?! pro pedal zum berhochfahren alle 15 klicks,zum runterfahren auf.

@Split wir auch langsam zeit   was für reifen? und welches einsatzgebiet? also tour oder BP?


----------



## Split (13. April 2007)

Einsatzgebiet FR-Touren, aber noch Bikeparkt tauglich.
Nur hier im Teuto muss man auch berghoch fahren können. Gewicht so um die 16,8kg (mit den Fat ALberts)
Als Reifen kommt erstmal der Fat Albert Draht.
Als Ersatzreifen oder Bp-reifen habe ich noch zewi Highroller 2,7


----------



## nenom (13. April 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich fahre mit ca. 15 bar in der hauptkammer, bottom out ist fast ganz zu, rebound weis ich nicht aus dem kopf?! pro pedal zum berhochfahren alle 15 klicks,zum runterfahren auf.
> 
> @Split wir auch langsam zeit   was für reifen? und welches einsatzgebiet? also tour oder BP?



Danke, dann waren die 10 Bar die ich jetzt mal reingepumpt habe doch etwas wenig.....


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. April 2007)

nenom schrieb:


> Danke, dann waren die 10 Bar die ich jetzt mal reingepumpt habe doch etwas wenig.....




der dämpfer funzt mit recht viel druck! kumpel fährt den beim DH mit ca 20 bar


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. April 2007)

Hallo Saustall,

als frischgebackener Pudelbesitzer melde ich mich zum Rapport.

Heute kam mein Pudel Größe L an. Ich werde hier so nach und nach von meinen Erfahrungen damit berichten. Aufbau geht in Richtung Freeride light, also tourenfähig mit Fox 36, Luftdämpfer und mit 2 Paar LRS - einem leichten zum Touren und einem fetten für den Park.

Fangen wir mit dem Gewicht an.

Mit Ausfallenden (135 mm), Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Xtrem Pro Reduced), allen Schrauben und Sattelrohrklemmung (Syntace) wiegt der Pudel 4160 g. Natürlich ohne Dämpfer. Der Rahmen ist gepulvert.

Damit dürfte das *reine Rahmengewicht* ohne Steuersatz, Dämpfer-Schrauben und Sattelrohrklemmung *um die 3800 g* liegen. Das ist schon etwas mehr als ich gedacht hatte, aber noch im gelben Bereich.

Zum Zustand: Innen ist der Rahmen voller Alu-Späne, die ich mit Wasser rausspülen werde, damit sie der Sattelstütze nicht zusetzen und diese auch zerspanen.

Die Pulverbeschichtung ist nicht ganz perfekt, am Steuerrohr ist sie an einer Stelle so dünn, dass das Alu durchscheint. Weniger toll ... EDIT: bei Sonnenlicht betrachtet klärte sich das vermeintliche Problem: da war nur weißes Lagerfett an der Stelle gewesen.

Die Ausfallenden sind auf einer Seite mit Schrauben der richtigen Länge befestigt, auf der anderen mit zu langen, die zusätzlich Muttern drauf haben. Muss das vielleicht so sein?

Das einzige, was mir echt Sorgen macht, ist folgendes: wenn ich die Schwinge so nach vorne klappe, dass die Stelle mit den 4 Bohrungen für die Dämpferbefestigung am Unterrohr anliegt, dann sieht man, dass die Schwinge nicht mittig anliegt. Auf einer Seite ist mehr Platz zum Unterrohr als auf der anderen. Ist das normal oder egal oder ein Problem?

Also erstmal etwas gemischte Gefühle beim Erscheinen des Pudeltiers ...

Bilder kommen noch!

So long,
Sir Galahad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Mai 2007)

Hmm.....am besten mal selbst an alutech wenden?!
das einzige was bei mir nicht 100% ist, wenn man den dämpfer auf 180mm umhängt muß man ne dünnere beilagscheibe nehmen, ist wohl etwas viel pulver drauf?! aber ich häng ja nicht dauernd um  

ach ja bei mir lössen sich die aufkleber an der schwinge..........aber das ist wohl vom bergaufkurbeln und nicht weiter tragisch...........


----------



## FO-mega Local (9. Mai 2007)

hier mein Pudel, will euch den mal nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Mai 2007)

sehr geil  
und endlich mal wieder ein pudel fertig


----------



## Sir Galahad (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Hundefreunde,

gibt's eigentlich irgendwo eine Info, welche Winkel und welcher Federweg sich aus der Verwendung der 4 Löcher zur Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge ergeben?

Der Sir


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Mai 2007)

also FW in den oberen 2 löchern sind es wohl 160mm, die unteren 2 180mm.

lenk und sitzwinkel hängen dann noch stark von der einbaulänge der gabel ab.
am einfachsten lässt sich die geo, mit dem dämpferschlitten anpassen.
aber wieviel die winkel dann jewei´sl sind weis ich nicht genau (stimmen bei mir eh nicht dank 24´HR)   ist ja auch egal hauptsache es passt dir eine einstellung


----------



## Split (14. Mai 2007)

So hab es endlich geschafft ein paar Bilder hoch zu laden
Sind zwar nur Handy pics aber ich hoffe es geht so
hier


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Saugemeinde,

weiter unten nun auch ein Pic von meinem Pudeltier.

Gewicht ist momentan 16,1 kg. Der Coil-Dämpfer wird noch durch einen DHX Air ersetzt (mind. -300 gr). Die Pedale wiegen gute 500 gr. Wenn man dann noch den montierten Kleinkram wie Tacho, Klingel und Kettenstrebenschutz mit 100 gr abzieht kommt man auf 15,2 kg "Vergleichsgewicht". Also voll tourentauglich.

Für den Bikepark braucht er noch ein paar fettere Schlappen, aber das werde ich mit einem extra Park-LRS lösen, bei dem es keine Rücksicht aufs Gewicht geben muss.

Der Sir


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Mai 2007)

... und hier noch ein paar Bilder von der nicht symmetrisch/mittig liegenden Dämpferaufnahme.

Wäre um eure Meinung dankbar. Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


----------



## nenom (21. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte mich nochmal für eure superberatung hier bedanken, mein Pudel ist jetzt endlich fertig und fährt sich einfach super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Mai 2007)

@nenom ich bin mal so frei und stell hier ein bild von deinem bike ein  





hast du die friegängigkeit des dämpfer geprüft? unbedingt machen! ich hab schon ne macke im unterrohr, glücklicherweise nur lack/pulver!
jetzt fahr ich ohne die blaue stellschraube am ausgleichsbehälter, funzt super...............


----------



## nenom (21. Mai 2007)

Mitlerweile hat es aber schon eine Kettenführung, Bashgurad und der Spacerturm ist weg, deshalb wollte ich ein aktuelles Bild reinstellen, kann ich aber trotzdem noch machen ;-)


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Mai 2007)

bei mir liegen auch schon wieder neue teile rum die auf einbau warten  gabel und kefü  

ach ja in der neuen FREERIDE ist ein pudeltest drin,
mit dem titel "Wilder Köter"    8,5 punkte von 10 möglichen nicht schlecht für einen eingelenker?!


----------



## Split (22. Mai 2007)

Aber warum hat der den eine andere Schwinge im Test. Das ist doch eigentlich die Schwinge vom Slope Pudel oder nicht?


----------



## nenom (22. Mai 2007)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Dämpferaufhängungen, in welcher Bohrung welcher Federweg und mit der progresivität usw.?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Mai 2007)

das ist jetzt so ne sache

allgemein gilt:
umso weiter der dämpfer vom schwingdrehpunkt entfernt sitzt, umso weniger federweg hast du.
es gilt auch, umso weiter der dämpfer vom schwingdrehpunkt entfernt sitz, umso progressiver ist die sache.
da du 4 löcher hast, kannst dir dann das beste aussuchen.
die vorderen und hinteren löcher verstellen dir halt auch noch tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel zugleich, in etwa wie der dämpferschlitten.

grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (29. Juni 2007)

nenom schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nochmal für eure superberatung hier bedanken, mein Pudel ist jetzt endlich fertig und fährt sich einfach super!!!



Moin,
muss mich mal hier einklinken - hätte ein paar Fragen: 

Was wiegt der Rahmen denn nun wirklich? Auf der Alutech-Page steht was von 3300, Sir Galahad hier hat aber 3800 gewogen  

Funzt der Rahmen auch mit nem "einfachen" DT-Swiss oder muss es was mit einstellbarer Progression sein?

Wie fährt sich so'n Tier denn bergauf? Traktion?

Und zu guter Letzt: Wohnt einer von den Hundehaltern irgendwo im Bereich Hamburg / Hannover / Bremen? Würde mir so'n Tierchen gern mal live ansehen!

ersma,
gerrit


----------



## Split (29. Juni 2007)

Also mein Rahmen wog gute 5 Kg in größe XL, mit Dämpfer, 150 Ausfallende, mit Steuersatz und allen Schrauben. Die 3300g bezogen sich auf den alten Rahmen ohne wechselbares Ausfallende und Dämpferschlitten.
Der neue wiegt in größe M ohne Lack und ohne Dämpfer 3400g laut Prosbekt.
Ich komme mit meiner Ausstattung auf gute 17,8kg

Ich wohne so gute 70Km weg von Hannover, in der nähe von Bielefeld


----------



## Gerrit (30. Juni 2007)

Split schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne so gute 70Km weg von Hannover, in der nähe von Bielefeld



Moin Split,

das wäre machbar - wäre cool, wenn ich mir deinen Hund mal ansehen könnte. Optimal wäre eine kleine Runde mit Anstieg   Suche nämlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau - wollig ist so'n Pudelvieh ja schonmal  

gerrit


----------



## hans_bert (1. Juli 2007)

Hier der Wachhund meines Keiler`s


----------



## Split (1. Juli 2007)

@ Gerrit kein problem. Musst aber noch ein bissl warten, da mein wilder Köter zur zeit ohne Vorderläufe unterwegs ist. Im Klartext die federgabel ist noch bei Cosmic Sports. Ich schreibe dir eine PN, wenn der Köter wieder bereit steht.


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. August 2007)

hier ist ja nicht mehr viel los  

ich hab was ganz schlimmes gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Pudel-Vo...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem :kotz:  aber seht selbst!


----------



## rgk7 (14. August 2007)

Oh mein Gott, was issn das für ne Züchtung! Iss da ein Hirsch mit drin?  Der arme Pudel!

Da mir leider meine 66 gefetzt ist, ist im Moment wieder meine alte Drop Off Triple verbaut.Macht sich aber auch gut. Besonders im Zusammenspiel mit den neuen Felgen. Kanns aber trotzdem kaum abwarten bis ich die 66 wieder habe...
Spank Stiffy AL mit High Roller 2.7 - super fette Sache!


----------



## Split (14. August 2007)

Hab ich schon geshen bei ebay, habe mich aber nicht getraut das hier zu posten! nicht das noch einer an augenkrebs erblindet. Aber der Sattel ist die krönung.


----------



## TheTomminator (14. August 2007)

Mich hats auch vom Schreibtischstuhl gehauen. Sieht in der Tat aus als sei da ein Hirsch mit drin, zusammen mit Breitarschantilope und Krummhöckerkamel.
Flaschenhalter seitlich an der Sattelstütze. Da muss ja einer O-Beine haben


----------



## Maui (15. August 2007)

Da hat sich bestimmt einer verkauftâ¦und ist damit garantiert keinen Meter Downhill gefahren.

Vielleicht weiss der ja gaarnicht wozu so ein Pudel gut ist.
Bestimmt irgend so ein SchÃ¶nwettersonntagsfahrer (brÃ¶tchen)
na eigentlich ein schnÃ¤ppchen.Leider hab ich schon ein pudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (16. August 2007)

Eigentlich müsste man den Tierschutz verständigen ! Ich würde den armen Pudel auf in Schutz nehmen bei mir. Er würde bei mir auch großen Auslauf im Wald und im Park bekommen


----------



## bikeburnz (16. August 2007)




----------



## Split (25. August 2007)

So jetzt mal was neues von mir.

Mein Pudel mit gekürzten Sitzrohr (4cm weg) und neuer Sattelstüzte endlich mit  zwei Schraubenklemmung 

Hier hochfahr Version

mein Bike

Hier in der runterfahr Version

mein Bike II


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. September 2007)

Servus Pudelgemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Endurorahmen der mir einen Federweg bis ca. 160 mm bietet und mir auf Touren bergauf wie bergab ein treuer Begleiter ist. Eigentlich sollte es ja ein Helius FR werden, aber die Preispolitik von Nicolai zwingt mich zum Umdenken. Beim Gewicht wäre ich gerne komplett bei ca. 16 kg, als Gabel würde ich gerne meine Z1 Light ETA weiter nutzen. mir kommt der Pudel jetzt etwas überdimensioniert für meinen Aufbau vor, könnt ihr mal was dazu sagen, was die Wippneutralität und das Gewicht angeht!? Und die Geometrie für längere Touren!? Danke, tim!


----------



## rsu (16. September 2007)

Für Deinen Einsatz würde ich eher die Enduro Sau empfehlen, aber der Preis spricht wohl mehr für den Pudel?



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Servus Pudelgemeinde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Endurorahmen der mir einen Federweg bis ca. 160 mm bietet und mir auf Touren bergauf wie bergab ein treuer Begleiter ist. Eigentlich sollte es ja ein Helius FR werden, aber die Preispolitik von Nicolai zwingt mich zum Umdenken. Beim Gewicht wäre ich gerne komplett bei ca. 16 kg, als Gabel würde ich gerne meine Z1 Light ETA weiter nutzen. mir kommt der Pudel jetzt etwas überdimensioniert für meinen Aufbau vor, könnt ihr mal was dazu sagen, was die Wippneutralität und das Gewicht angeht!? Und die Geometrie für längere Touren!? Danke, tim!


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. September 2007)

Weniger der Preis, als mehr die Optik und die Möglichkeit das Ganze auch mal härter zur Brust zu nehmen. Bei den angegebenen 200 gr mehr Gewicht scheint mir das ein guter Deal. Was ich halt schlecht beurteilen kann ist die Geometrie... natürlich wäre der 4 Gelenker weniger anfällig für Pedaleinflüsse, das steht ausser Frage...


----------



## rsu (16. September 2007)

bzgl was das Enduro aushält würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen, sonst frag am besten direkt den Jürgen!

FRSniper fährt den Pudel auf Touren bzw auch bergauf. Er kann Dir sicher was dazu sagen.


----------



## TheTomminator (16. September 2007)

Finde auch dass Nicolai es mit den Preisen nun gänzlich übertrieben hat, zumal man für einen standesgemäßen Dämpfer zusätzlich nochmal ordentlich draufzahlen muss. Und ich denke alleine dieser Aufpreis ist mehr als Nicolai für die kompletten Dämpfer bezahlt. 
Den Pudel kenn ich leider nicht wirklich. Aber eine Wildsau hardride fahr ich selber. Und die ist sehr sehr massiv. Ich denke eine Endurosau ist immernoch sehr stabil, auch wenn die etwas leichter ist. 
Wenn der Einsatzschwerpunkt auf Enduro liegt ist die sicherlich ne gute Wahl. Und wenn du nicht sehr schwer sein solltest, dann kann man damit sicher auch ne ganze Menge Dinge anstellen. Weniger als ein Helius FR steckt die bestimmt nicht weg. Und was die optik angeht, da lass dich mal nicht von Der Alutech Homepage täuschen. Der Rahmen sieht da wirklich nicht doll aus. Nimm den mit 1.5 Steuerrohr in ner geilen Farbe und mit gekürztem Sitzrohr und die Endurodau kommt schon recht fett. Irgendwo hier im Forum geistern auch einige Bilder von aufgebauten Endurosäuen rum. Und ne Z1 passt da sicher auch perekt rein. Die Endurosau kann man am Hinterbau je nach wunsch zwischen 140 und 190? mm fahren. 
zuletzt möchte ich noch den Top Service von Alutech erwähnen. Ich hatte innerhalb von 46 Stunden ein defektes Gewinde am Hinterbau repariert.


----------



## TheTomminator (16. September 2007)

Noch was anderes, der Mischling wär vieleicht auch was. Kommt dann aber wohl wieder preislich in Richtung Helius FR. Es sein denn man bekommt ein gutes angebot vom Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (16. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> ... Nimm den mit 1.5 Steuerrohr ...Und ne Z1 passt da sicher auch perekt rein. ...



Das ist doch unlogisch!


----------



## Split (16. September 2007)

Also der Pudel  FR ist ein guter und treuer Begleiter, ich fahre mit ihm Touren und Bikepark.
Mein Bike wiegt jetzt so ca 17,5 Kg (in XL). 
Von Teilen habe ich mehr Wert auf die Stabilität und den Preis gelegt und nicht so sehr auf das Gewicht.
Von der Stabilität an sich ist der Rahmen top. 
Mit dem Wippen ist das so ne Sache, man müsste schon ein Dämpfer mit Antiwipp (oder wie das sonst heißt) verwenden.


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. September 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Mischling!? Was ist damit gemeint, sagt mir jetzt nichts!

An sich gefällt mir halt die Rahmenform der Säue nicht so ganz, mit der massiven Wippe und der Dämpferanlenkung... Aber wie gesagt, dafür halt kein wippanfälliger Eingelenker! Der Pudel hat es mir da optisch schon eher angetan und wenn er sich mit ca. 16 kg aufbauen lässt... Ich schau aber trotzdem mal nach der Endurosau in Bildform, vielleicht überzeugt sie mich ja noch!

@piefke: Er meint, dass es von der Geometrie perfekt passt, und von der Optik, ein Reduziersteuersatz dürfte das kleinste Problem sein!


----------



## TheTomminator (17. September 2007)

Genau, das 1.5 bezog sich auf die Optik. Finde das Steuerrohr der Endurosau sieht etwas zu schmächtig aus. 

Der Mischling ist ein neues Modell von Alutech. Bei den Wildsaubildern gibt es Fotos vom Prototypen, auch auf der Alutechhomepage unter den News. Ist dem Keiler sehr ähnlich, soll wohl deutlich leichter als ne Hardride sein. Find das ganze sehr gelungen, hab aber auch etwas gebraucht bis ich ihn schön fand. 
Ich glaube der Prototyp wog etwa 3600g ohne Dämpfer in schätzungsweise m oder  l und sollte bis zur Serienreife nochmal 300g abspecken. Wäre dann ja auf Endurosauniveau. Dann noch nen Luftdämpfer rein und dann hat man was robustes und leichtes.


----------



## Murx (17. September 2007)

Ich stelle mich hier auch mal in die Reihe. 
Soll heissen, Nicolai ist mir mittlerweile auch zu teuer
und ich bin an einem Pudel mit einer 55 ATA interessiert.

Alternativ dazu eine 66 xyz eta/ata. 
Kann das was ?  Wer fährt sowas ?

Luftdämpfer scheint übrigens mir ein Muss beim Pudel ?
Wie ist denn die Dämpfer Einbaulänge beim Pudel ?

Einsatzgebiet ist Crosspark (d.h es muss von Alpencross bis Bikepark taugen -- > 16 Kg sollte es nicht sein, < 16kg wären fein ...)


----------



## Split (17. September 2007)

Ich fahre ein Pudel mit Mz 66 RC2 ETA von 07.
Was meinste mit kann das was? Also Berge kommste damit hoch zwar langsam aber immerhin hoch.
Luftdämpfer ist kein Muss, aber wenn du an die 16Kg willst dann eher schon.
Einbaulänge des Dämpfer
190x50
200x50
200x57
215x63 (geht auch bekommst aber ein Recht hohes Tretlager (390mm in der tiefstenloch Stellung an der Wippe) wäre gut mit 24 Zoll hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (17. September 2007)

na ich würd sagen ich bin nah dran.
details unter
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37

Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL1 ATA

Dämpfer: Fox DHX5 AIR

gewicht ist wohl zw 16 -17 kg aber da geht noch was,wenn man will.
vg maui


----------



## Murx (17. September 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> na ich würd sagen ich bin nah dran.
> details unter
> http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37
> 
> ...



Jaaaahaaah.
So ähnlich stelle ich mir das vor.

Da einige der vorhandenen Teile in die Kategorie 'stabil& leicht' fallen, könnte das mit den 16KG schon funktionieren (XT/Single Track/Atom Lab/K24/SLR T1/Syntace VRO DH/Mallet)

Mal sehen. Das mit dem Dämpfer ist allerdings Mist. Ich hatte gehofft der
Schlitten ist kompatibel mit so ziemlich allen Dämpfer Längen  ?
Ich habe hier nämlich einen 222mm Pearl über.

Ich frag am besten mal direkt bei Alutech ?


----------



## Murx (17. September 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> na ich würd sagen ich bin nah dran.
> details unter
> http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=37



Hi - sehe da bei deinen Bildern eine BMA aufnahme -- auch ganz nett -- hat die hier schon jemand getestet ?

Danke !


----------



## rsu (17. September 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> gewicht ist wohl zw 16 -17 kg aber da geht noch was,wenn man will.



NobbyNic finde ich nicht gerade adäquate Reifen für den Freeride Einsatz. Zum Touren ok, zum Freeriden geht meiner Meinung nach nix über richtige DH Reifen. Sollte man halt bei dem Gewicht berücksichtigen. Ist nicht böse gemeint Maui, ist nur meine Meinung.

PS: ...und XT ist alles andere als leicht


----------



## Murx (17. September 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> NobbyNic finde ich nicht gerade adäquate Reifen für den Freeride Einsatz. Zum Touren ok, zum Freeriden geht meiner Meinung nach nix über richtige DH Reifen. Sollte man halt bei dem Gewicht berücksichtigen. Ist nicht böse gemeint Maui, ist nur meine Meinung.
> 
> PS: ...und XT ist alles andere als leicht



Was die Reifen betrifft - stimme ich zu - vor allem weil bei den Dingern
(Nobby Nic) die Stollen schneller abreissen, als man kucken kann. 

XT Kurbel *ist* leicht  - und stabil.

Habe übrigens mit JÜ gemailt.
222 mm Pearl scheint problematisch zu sein.
Wieviel Travel haben denn eure Dämpfer ?


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. September 2007)

Pudel rules! 2 in 1:

Leicht aufbauen, auch gerne mit Nobby Nic, Fox 36 Talas etc., ergibt 15 kg tourenfähig ohne Bergablimits.

Für den Park ne 180 oder 200 mm Travis mit Park-LRS reinstöpseln,  ergibt 18 kg Hardcorefreerider. Kosten für den Umrüstsatz: ca. 1000 EUR.


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Wieviel Travel haben denn eure Dämpfer ?



Fox DHX Air 215/63. Damit sind ca. 200 mm hinten drin. Passen tuts.


----------



## rsu (17. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> XT Kurbel *ist* leicht  - und stabil.



Stimmt   bin von Naben ausgegangen da Du direkt dahinter SingleTrack Felgen erwähnst


----------



## Murx (18. September 2007)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Fox DHX Air 215/63. Damit sind ca. 200 mm hinten drin. Passen tuts.



Uhm.
Die 200mm kriege ich nicht so ganz mit der 55 ATA zusammen.
Was ist denn der minimal Federweg bei dir ? 

Alternativ vermutlich eine 66SL ATA.
Das wird dann allerdings ein deutlich anderer Hobel als ursprünglich geplant...

Was fahrt ihr denn hinten für Ausfaller ?
Fährt jemand eine Maxle ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. September 2007)

da ist hier mal wieder leben drin und ich bin nicht online  

DHX Air ist ein klassedämpfer! ich dreh zum bergauffahren das pro pedal immmer komplet zu und hab fast kein wippen im sitzen im wiegetritt ist es natürlich klar das der dämpfer arbeitet.
bergab fahr ich den dämpfer ohne pro pedal und finde das die gut 180mm bei dem normalen 200/57mm dämpfern immer ausreichen.
als dämpferoption würde ich mal den manitou evolver vorschlagen der soll ja auch gut funzen?! (kann aber nix dazu sagen?!)

die MZ 55 dürfte ganz gut passen, ich fahr die 06 MZ 66 SL mit 170mm FW und fühl mich wohl damit  

ach ja ich habe auch vom Helius FR gewechselt und bereuhe nichts   

VG Lars

für den enduro interesänten, ich hab was von nem enduro-pudel gehöhrt, soll im frühjahr kommen...................laut JS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (18. September 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> für den enduro interesänten, ich hab was von nem enduro-pudel gehöhrt, soll im frühjahr kommen...................laut JS



Noch mehr Eingelenker


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. September 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Noch mehr Eingelenker



klar   es ist ja niemand gezwungen einen zu nehmen, es stehn ja genug modele zur verfügung  

hier noch ein aktuelles bild von meinem schweine-hund  

jetzt mit 66SL statt 36 Talas, VRO statt Holzfeller und XT kurbel statt Hone und natürlich mit maxle!





und hier das maxle


----------



## Murx (18. September 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> klar   es ist ja niemand gezwungen einen zu nehmen, es stehn ja genug modele zur verfügung
> 
> hier noch ein aktuelles bild von meinem schweine-hund
> 
> jetzt mit 66SL statt 36 Talas, VRO statt Holzfeller und XT kurbel statt Hone und natürlich mit maxle!



Hübsch - bis auf das 24'' Hinterrad...

Kollidiert ansonsten das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr ?
Oder ist das so ein Vertrider Dings ;-)

Ich bin mittlerweile bei Plan B:
Ich warte jetzt auf den Roco Air WC.

Plan A: Pearl 222mm habe ich aufgegeben. 
200mm Federweg ist mir zu sofa-mässig.
Viel mehr als 170 solltens nicht sein.

Und da ich noch einen 200mm Vanilla R
als 'Notnagel' in meiner Kiste habe, ist die 200mm Variante 'ausfallsicher'

Plan C wäre Fox DHX Air. Aber ich hab noch nie soviel schlechtes über einen
Dämpfer gehört wie über diesen ..
Ausserdem befürchte ich dass er nicht progressiv genug ist ?

Mit wieviel Sag fährst du denn ?
Ab wann schlägt er da durch ? Fallhöhe in Flat in Meter bitte ;-)

Was für eine Nabe fährst du mit der Maxle ?

So allmählich nimmt das konkrete Formen an:

Pudel in Alu Natur grösse L (189) 
Roco WC Air
55 ATA (Weiss)
Single Track/Atomlab GI/Maxle Nabe -- kein Plan - Hope Pro 2 sieht noch am besten aus.?
XT Krempel Kurbel/Innenlager/Schaltwerk
SLR T1
Stütze ? (wie ist denn das Stützeninnenmass ?)
Syntace Vector/VRO DH
Heim 3Guide
Fat Albert/Betty/Minion DH (alle im Reifenlager ...)
Reduziersteuersatz - kein Plan - sch%&% ich hier auf die Garantie und spare ein paar Gramm ? Syntace Superspin ? FSA Orbit xtreme ?
Mallet 
K24



Thema ist: leicht
16Kg mit Fat Albert will ich eigentlich schaffen...


----------



## Piefke (18. September 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Noch mehr Eingelenker



Eben, und dabei baut Alutech so gute Viergelenker


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. September 2007)

zum  Dämpfer:

Da der Pudel leider degressiv angelenkt ist, braucht's einen stark progessiven Dämpfer. Wenn man die Progression beim DHX Air maximal einstellt, haut es hin (jedenfalls tauchen bei mir dann Gabel und Dämpfer bei sauberen Landungen prozentual gleich weit ein).

Der Federweg ist ja verstellbar durch die Bohrungen an der Schwinge. 

Soweit ich weiss, ist die Minimaleinstellung 160 und die maximale 180 bei 57 mm Hub. Ergibt bei 63 mm Hub ca. 175 mm und 200 mm. Siehe auch hier und hier.

Mir ist das auch zum Touren nicht zuviel und wippen tuts nur im Wiegetritt - und welches Bike wippt da nicht


----------



## TheTomminator (19. September 2007)

Beim Steuersatz würd ich auf keinen Fall den Syntace nehmen. Eher Acros AH 15R oder wie ich jetzt habe den Reset Wan.5 mit zwei langen Schalen( kostet keinen Aufpreis). Der ist echt super. King will auch noch was rausbringen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Hübsch - bis auf das 24'' Hinterrad...
> 
> Kollidiert ansonsten das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr ?
> Oder ist das so ein Vertrider Dings ;-)
> ...



ist ein Vertrider Dings  
reifenfreiheit ist mehr als genug.

zu deinem Plan C, mit dem DHX Air muß man sich beschäftigen! das setup passt meist nicht beim 1x, damit haben viele leute probleme glaub ich  

sag hab ich so ca. 25-30%, 
bewusst gemert hab ich noch nie das der dämpfer durchschlägt, bin aber nicht so der drop´er  max 2m und dann aber nicht ins flat  

nabe fahr ich die nope bisher problemlos!

steuersatz kann ich nur den alutech empfehlen, der ist abolut top   aber auch nicht zu billig  

@Piefke für das was ich fahre brauch ich kein viergelenker und bis auf das enduro + hardride gafallen die modele von alutech mir auch nicht !!! naja und schwer sind sie auch noch  
ich kurbel doch so schon 18kg den berg hoch


----------



## Split (19. September 2007)

Also ich mag fast alle Modelle und besonders die Teamsau die ich mir hoffentlich nächstes Jahr (zu Weihnachten hin lol)kaufen möchte.


Der neue Marzocchi Luftdämpfer macht sich im Pudel bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## TheTomminator (19. September 2007)

Also ich bin kein großer Freund des DHX Air Dämpfers. Der funktioniert zwar gut, solange es warm ist, aber im Winter hatte ich nur Probleme damit. Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach eine Dichtung, die bei kälte aushärtet und dann Luft in die Negativkammer strömen lässt. Dadurch wurde der Dämpfer dann bei mir unfahrbar weich. 
Wie sich Marzocchi schlägt wird sich zeigen, die Stahlfeder Rocos sind ja anscheinend sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (26. September 2007)

Hi --
Nochmal ne schnelle Frage - eigentlich mehr aus Neugier, denke mal ich bleib beim Pudel FR:
Wo sind denn die Unterschied zwischen SlopePudel und Pudel FR ? 
Mal abgesehen von Preis, Schwinge, Gewicht, Anlenkung (progressiver beim Slope). Fährt jemand so ein Ding ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Hi --
> Nochmal ne schnelle Frage - eigentlich mehr aus Neugier, denke mal ich bleib beim Pudel FR:
> Wo sind denn die Unterschied zwischen SlopePudel und Pudel FR ?
> Mal abgesehen von Preis, Schwinge, Gewicht, Anlenkung (progressiver beim Slope). Fährt jemand so ein Ding ?



Ich kann dir nur den Unterschied der Pudel FR und des DH erklären.
Die anleknung geht nicht wie beim slop und FR ans Oberrohr sondern ans Untereohr, Federweg zwischen 195 und 218.


So hab da auch mal ne Frage
Nächten Monat bekomme ich meinen Pudel DH mit Vivid Dämpfer und 24'' Hinterrad.
Ist das 24'' -Standard bei den Pudel DH oder kann man auch 26 fahren??

Ride on


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2007)

doppelpost sorry


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Hi --
> Nochmal ne schnelle Frage - eigentlich mehr aus Neugier, denke mal ich bleib beim Pudel FR:
> Wo sind denn die Unterschied zwischen SlopePudel und Pudel FR ?
> Mal abgesehen von Preis, Schwinge, Gewicht, Anlenkung (progressiver beim Slope). Fährt jemand so ein Ding ?



Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, es gibt ein paar kleine Unterschiede, am Beispiel eines Größe M Rahmens

Steuerrohr beide 1.5''
Steuerrohrwinkel       Slope: 66°-69°         Fr: 68° bei HR 26''
Sitzrohrwinkel           Slope: Ka.               Fr: 70° bei HR 26''
Kettenstrebenlänge    Slope:430mm           Fr: 440mm
Federweg beide 165-185mm
Gewicht                    Slope: 3.550g          Fr: 3.300g
Oberrohr beide gleich 565mm
Radstand beide 1130mm
Sitzrohrlänge             Slope:415mm           Fr: 480

So das die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede


----------



## Murx (1. Oktober 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, es gibt ein paar kleine Unterschiede, am Beispiel eines Größe M Rahmens
> 
> Steuerrohr beide 1.5''
> Steuerrohrwinkel       Slope: 66°-69°         Fr: 68° bei HR 26''
> ...



Hi --
Danke für die Info.
Ich bin beim Pudel FR geblieben. (Passt besser zum ROCO Air, denke ich)
Beim Steuersatz bin ich jetzt wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit der neuen Crank Brothers Steuersätze (~100g -- gleiches Prinzip wie beim Syntace Superspin, aber mit langen Schalen) beim Acros 15R gelandet. Maxle Nabe: Hope Pro 2.

Bin mal gespannt, was det Janze am Ende wiegen wird. Ich denke < 16 KG sind drin bei FA Bereifung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2007)

So hab da auch mal ne Frage
Nächten Monat bekomme ich meinen Pudel DH mit Vivid Dämpfer und 24'' Hinterrad.
Ist das 24'' -Standard bei den Pudel DH oder kann man auch 26 fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (4. Oktober 2007)

hey ben, 26 zoll ist standart, sollte also auch damit funktionieren, es sei denn dein pudel wäre speziell für ein 24er hinterrad ausgelegt. der jü macht dir ja alles wenn du nur willst...und irgendwie sind auch alle räder prototypen


----------



## nenom (5. Oktober 2007)

Welche Größen haben eigentlich die beiden Schrauben der Steckachse?
Weil ich habe die Größere irgendwie rundgedreht und brauch mal endlich Ersatz.

Grüße


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Oktober 2007)

nenom schrieb:


> Welche Größen haben eigentlich die beiden Schrauben der Steckachse?
> Weil ich habe die Größere irgendwie rundgedreht und brauch mal endlich Ersatz.
> 
> Grüße



    von welcher schraube sprichst du? kann dir gerade nicht folgen?!


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2007)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> hey ben, 26 zoll ist standart, sollte also auch damit funktionieren, es sei denn dein pudel wäre speziell für ein 24er hinterrad ausgelegt. der jü macht dir ja alles wenn du nur willst...und irgendwie sind auch alle räder prototypen



Hm
hab nen Co Sponsoring bekommen und den Pudel mit Hinterrad genommen.
In der Lieferbestätigung steht das es nen Pudel DH 24'' ist mit passenden Hinterrad, deswegen fragte ich.


----------



## Mischi (7. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage wurde schonmal gestellt aber leider hat bis jetzt noch keiner geantwortet.
Deshalb hier nochmal die Frage:
Muss man für den Pudel nur MwSt oder auch Hundesteuer bezahlen?  

War natürlich nur ein Scherz! Hier die richtige Frage:
Hat schon jemand den Pudel mit der Bremsmomentabstützung im Einsatz und wenn ja wäre es möglich mal ein paar Fotos zu posten?

Braucht man die Bremsmomentabstützung überhaupt?


----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2007)

der Blackhawk88 hat doch den pudel mit BMO. watt wollt ihr eigentlich mit 24''. fuer dh wuerd ich sagen macht beim eingelenker wiem pudel sinn. Ich benutzt meinen fuer Freeride und da brauch ich keine.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2007)

Mischi schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde schonmal gestellt aber leider hat bis jetzt noch keiner geantwortet.
> Deshalb hier nochmal die Frage:
> Muss man für den Pudel nur MwSt oder auch Hundesteuer bezahlen?
> 
> ...



bekomme in den nächsten 2 Wochen den Pudel mit Bremsmomentabstützung,
kann dir dann Berichten.


----------



## Mischi (8. Oktober 2007)

Bei welchem Züchter kaufst Du denn deinen Pudel wenn ich fragen darf und was bezahlst Du dafür?

In diesem Thread wird viel über die Qualität berichtet.
Wie würdet Ihr die Qualität im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern beurteilen?
Was mich sehr stört ist die Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Abständen der Schwinge zum Sattelrohr und dem asymetrischen unterlegen des Dämpfers. Das wäre für mich eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund und hält mich im Moment auch ein bisschen davon ab den Rahmen zu bestllen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2007)

Mischi schrieb:


> Bei welchem Züchter kaufst Du denn deinen Pudel wenn ich fragen darf und was bezahlst Du dafür?
> 
> In diesem Thread wird viel über die Qualität berichtet.
> Wie würdet Ihr die Qualität im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern beurteilen?
> Was mich sehr stört ist die Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Abständen der Schwinge zum Sattelrohr und dem asymetrischen unterlegen des Dämpfers. Das wäre für mich eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund und hält mich im Moment auch ein bisschen davon ab den Rahmen zu bestllen.



hast ne PM bekommen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Oktober 2007)

mal ne ganz dumme frage...was für eine sattelklemm maß hat denn der pudel dh?
ich habs mal ne 34,9 probiert die ich hier rumliegen hab und die passt nicht!
und wenn ich die das sattelrohr mit einer schieblehre ausmesse, dann komme ich auf werte zwischen 35,0 - 35,8, das rohr scheint also eher weniger eine typische rohr form zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Oktober 2007)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage...was für eine sattelklemm maß hat denn der pudel dh?
> ich habs mal ne 34,9 probiert die ich hier rumliegen hab und die passt nicht!
> und wenn ich die das sattelrohr mit einer schieblehre ausmesse, dann komme ich auf werte zwischen 35,0 - 35,8, das rohr scheint also eher weniger eine typische rohr form zu haben...



habe noch ne hope Sattelklemme von meinem alten A250 das maß ist glaube da 36, denke mal das die passt *ich hoffe mal*


----------



## Murx (22. Oktober 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Hi -
> 
> Ich melde mich hiermit zum neuen Gewichtsrekord in der Haustierklasse an.
> Pudel L Alu natur: 15,7 Kg mit Pearl, 55 ATA und Fat Albert (inklusive Pedale)
> ...


----------



## freeriderbtal (1. November 2007)

hi!
ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es bei dem pudel eine möglichkeit gibt einen umwerfer zu befestigen?


----------



## Split (1. November 2007)

Bei der Pudel FR Version ja, beim Pudel DH nicht und beim Slopepudel keine ahnung.


----------



## freeriderbtal (1. November 2007)

ok, ich habe mich jetzt bereits auf die suche nach dem guten stück gemacht.wie  zufrieden seit ihr alle denn, mit dem pudel?
schildert mal bitte eure eindrücke.
danke schonmal


----------



## freeriderbtal (2. November 2007)

also ich habe mir jetzt mal ein angebot machen lassen, jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage, welche größe ich den brauche, bin 1,86 groß denke L wäre doch angebracht, oder?


----------



## Split (2. November 2007)

Genau mit L biste gut bedient.
Ich bin bei 1,90m ein Pudel in Xl gefahren, war sehr grenzwertig.
Mein neuer Frame Alutech hardride werde ich mir in L holen


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. November 2007)

So wird mein Pudel DH aussehen.

er wird dann wohl in 1-2 Wochen eintreffen, je nachdem wie schnell der Lackierer ist.

Der Dämpfer ist aber dann nen RS Vivid


----------



## freeriderbtal (6. November 2007)

ich würde gerne mal wissen, welche federhärte ich dann im pudel bräuchte, ich wiege ca. 78 kg!?
nicht dass ich die falsche härte bestelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2007)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wissen, welche federhärte ich dann im pudel bräuchte, ich wiege ca. 78 kg!?
> nicht dass ich die falsche härte bestelle



So wie ich den Jü verstanden habe, gibs nur 550ilbs Federn, die bekommen sie Standardmäßig.

Oder du bestellst die wie ich nen DHX Air dazu, dann haste das Problem net


----------



## rsu (6. November 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So wie ich den Jü verstanden habe, gibs nur 550ilbs Federn, die bekommen sie Standardmäßig.



Was issn das fürn Service


----------



## Murx (12. November 2007)

Mischi schrieb:


> Bei welchem Züchter kaufst Du denn deinen Pudel wenn ich fragen darf und was bezahlst Du dafür?
> 
> In diesem Thread wird viel über die Qualität berichtet.
> Wie würdet Ihr die Qualität im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern beurteilen?
> Was mich sehr stört ist die Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Abständen der Schwinge zum Sattelrohr und dem asymetrischen unterlegen des Dämpfers. Das wäre für mich eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund und hält mich im Moment auch ein bisschen davon ab den Rahmen zu bestllen.



Nachdem ich das Tier mittlerweile habe - und vorher ein Nicolai:
Die Qualität liegt auf dem Level von Nicolai. Manchmal in den Details drüber
(weniger Design, aber mehr Funktion bei Alutech) manchmal drunter (Alutech hat gute Schweissnähte aber die von Kalle sind vermutlich auf Platz 1 -- global)
Beispiele für 'mehr Funktion, weniger Design': 
Abstützung des Sattelrohrs, wechselbare Ausfaller (obwohl kalles RADO auch ganz clever ist), Verstellbarkeit (vermutlich ist das auch Platz 1 - diesmal bei Alutech), Rahmensteifigkeit, Schaltauge.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## bobtailoner (13. November 2007)

guten tag die herrschften.
ich bin nun dabei angelangt mir sobald wie möglich einen pudel dh zu bestellen.
hab mich in das ding einfach verguckt.
ich hab nur ein problem was die größe angeht.ich weiß absolut nicht welche.hab eigentlich auch keine große lust auf eine sonderanfertigung aufgrund der kosten.
ich bin 187cm groß und schwanke dementsprechend zwischen L und XL. bei xl scheint mir das sitzrohr recht lang und beim L-er das oberrohr extrem kurz-
hat jemand erfahrung oder schonmal auf dem bock gesessen oder ähnliches?!?!?!?


----------



## Piefke (13. November 2007)

@ bobtailoner: wenn dir das Oberrohr der L zu kurz ist, dann frag doch mal, ob sie dir das Sitzrohr der XL kürzen können. Das hat bei meiner Wildsau nicht mal was gekostet.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. November 2007)

@piefke: danke für den tip...das wäre sicherlich die ideale lösung. werd das einfach mal anfragen.danke

da kommt mir direkt noch eine frage in den sinn...wlecher dämpfer sollte es sein? fox dhx 5.0 oder eher der marzocchi rocco wc.
zum MZ kann ich mir leider bisher kein urteil erlauben, bin ihn noch nicht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. November 2007)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @piefke: danke für den tip...das wäre sicherlich die ideale lösung. werd das einfach mal anfragen.danke
> 
> da kommt mir direkt noch eine frage in den sinn...wlecher dämpfer sollte es sein? fox dhx 5.0 oder eher der marzocchi rocco wc.
> zum MZ kann ich mir leider bisher kein urteil erlauben, bin ihn noch nicht gefahren



Hi
Ich würde auf jedenfall nen Fox nehmen, habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die Verstellungen am Roco nicht so wirklich gemerkt hat und das Federwechseln ist richtig von arsch war, da ich um die 85Kg wiege hatte ich ne 650er feder für mein altes GMP A250, die Feder war so lang das sie eigentlich garnet in den Dämpfer passte, musste ihn extra bei Kalle Nicolai nen Dorf weiter einbauen lassen.

Mit dem DHX machste nix falsch


----------



## Split (13. November 2007)

Ich fuhr den Pudel in XL bei einer größe von 1,89m und ich fands zu groß, deshalb hol ich mir jetzt ne Hardride in L.
Das muss testen wie man mit kleinen Rahmen klar kommt.
Ich hab zum testen z.B nen Bionicon Ironwood in M gefahren (570er horizontales Oberrohr) und bin sehr gut damit klar gekommen.


----------



## TheTomminator (14. November 2007)

@Frorider:
Das mit der Feder versteh ich nicht. Willst du damit sagen dass der Roco schlecht ist weil du Probleme hattest ne zu lange Feder da reinzubauen?


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2007)

@Frorider Ben
Es passen halt nicht alle Federn in alle Dämpfer !
Die Feder aus dem 241er Dämpfer im Grossman-Rahmen war wahrscheinlich auf einen anderen Federweg ausgelegt als die Feder in Deinem anderen Rahmen. Das kann also gar nicht passen ! Aber daran ist ja Marzocchi schuld, klar -> Dämpfer s*****e, logisch...


----------



## Murx (14. November 2007)

Hi --

Sagt mal -
Was für einen Innenlager fahrt ihr denn - fährt jemand ein XT ?
Ich habe folgendes kleine Problemchen: Bei meiner Heim3Guide schleift 
die Kette am Blech der Führung wenn ich hinten und vorne Kette links fahre.
(ich will jetzt nix über Kette rechts hören). Ausserdem kommts mir so vor
als würde dabei die Kette ziemlich schräg laufen ? Ich habe insgesamt einen 
Space rechts drin. Ist eigentlich korrekt für XT und ein 72 mm Innenlanger. Bin 
schon am überlegen ob ich nicht den Spacer links einbaue.
(aber dafür muss ich die Heim3 auf ISCG umbauen.. und dreifach kann ich dann nicht mehr fahren, weil dann das grosse Blatt mit der Schwinge kollidiert)


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. November 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben
> Es passen halt nicht alle Federn in alle Dämpfer !
> Die Feder aus dem 241er Dämpfer im Grossman-Rahmen war wahrscheinlich auf einen anderen Federweg ausgelegt als die Feder in Deinem anderen Rahmen. Das kann also gar nicht passen ! Aber daran ist ja Marzocchi schuld, klar -> Dämpfer s*****e, logisch...



nein, war ne original Feder von Marzocchi, für 241 Einbaulänge und außerdem war ich net zu doof zum einbauen. 
Versuch mal bitte eine 650er Feder um gut 1,5cm zu komprimieren und dann so einzubauen.

Die bei nicolai hatten nicht ohne Grund den Roco aus ihrem Programm genommen und extra ne vorrichtung gebaut um die zu wechseln.
Ich hatte mit Cosmicsports darüber gesprochen, die sagten das dass ihnen bekannt ist

Außerdem wollte er Erfahrungen wissen und das war meine Meinung, wenn ihr anderer Meinung seit dann sagt ihn das doch!!!!

@ Tomminator: hab ja net gesagt das er schlecht ist, sondern das ich und auch nen paar bekannte die Erfahrungen gemacht haben das die Verstellmöglichkeiten nicht wirklich was gebracht hatten


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2007)

@Frorider Ben:
Sorry, dann nehm ich alles zurück !
Ich denke grundsätzlich auch, dass der DHX 5.0 das beste ist, was man (ungetunt) kaufen kann.


----------



## Murx (17. November 2007)

Hier mal mein neues Haustier







Pudel FR Grösse L, Alu Natur, Rear Maxle
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 ATA
Bremsen: Formula K24, 200mm
LR vorn: Single, Track, DT Swiss, Atomlab GI Nabe
LR hinten: Single Track, DT Swiss, Hope Pro2 12x135mm 
Sattel SLR T1
Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Vorbau: Syntace VRO DH
Griffe: Syntace
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Antrieb, Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kettenführung (fehlt im Bild) Heim3 Guide
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pearl 3.1


Gewicht: 15,9 Kg
Einsatzgebiet: Alpencross - Bikepark


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. November 2007)

sehr schicker köter  

was hat den der pearl für eine einbaulänge? und wie fährt er sich in dem rad?

ich hätte auch gern einen dämpfer ohne ausgleichsbehällter  

VG Lars


----------



## Murx (17. November 2007)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sehr schicker köter
> 
> was hat den der pearl für eine einbaulänge? und wie fährt er sich in dem rad?
> 
> ...



222mm - Ich finde 200mm ist ein Quark für den Pudel. Allerdings
gehen bei 222mm nur die oberen Anlenkungen - (sonst gibts ne kleine Kollision) aber die sind eh viel besser.

Ansonsten - nunja - ist etwas zwiespältig.

Ich teste gerade Pearl 3.1. gegen einen Roco Air WC - 200mm
Pro Roco:  spricht saugut an -  auf stahldämpferniveau.  Lässt sich auch sehr progressiv abstimmen - fast optimal also. Aber nur fast. weil er erstens zu kurz ist. Und zweitens hat er keine Platform.  

Pro Pearl: Bergauf geht der Pudel wie ein Race Fully. Ein kleiner Dreher und aus meinen 180mm wird quasi ein Hardtail - ausserdem hat der Pearl die Eigenschaft, dass er mit Platform weniger Sag nutzt. D.h man sitzt bergauf nicht so hinten drin. Mit dem Roco könnte ich so wie im Bild (365 mm Tretlagerhöhe und ~66 Grad Lenkwinkel) gar nicht fahren - käme ich keinen Berg mehr hoch. Last not least: Der Pearl ist extrem progressiv.
Ich kann also mit 30-40% Sag fahren -- und bei 180 mm ist das bergab einfach goil.

Ideal wäre ein Mix aus beiden - und ich glaube das gibts sogar:
ein Roco Air TST 222mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (18. November 2007)

Den Dämpfer mit TST gibt es nur in 200 und 216 mm

Was spricht denn GEGEN den Pearl?

EDIT: Welchen Hub hast du beim Pearl? Bei Fox DHX hat der 222er 63 mm, also genausoviel wie der 216er, beim Roco Air RC hat der 222er 70 mm. Das ist schon ein heftiger Unterschied!


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. November 2007)

@ murx: schönes Hündchen, aber warum haste ihm keine Farbe spendiert?
wie biste mit der K24 zu frieden?


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. November 2007)

@Murx: sehr nettes teilchen, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Murx (18. November 2007)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer mit TST gibt es nur in 200 und 216 mm
> 
> Was spricht denn GEGEN den Pearl?
> 
> EDIT: Welchen Hub hast du beim Pearl? Bei Fox DHX hat der 222er 63 mm, also genausoviel wie der 216er, beim Roco Air RC hat der 222er 70 mm. Das ist schon ein heftiger Unterschied!



Det stimmt allerdings: Pearl hat 63 mm - 70mm sind definitiv zu viel. Gegen Pearl spricht - er spricht deutlich schlechter an als z.b. der Roco Air. Ansonsten - top. Ebenfalls top ist übrigens: den Pearl fahr ich bei 180mm
bei ~ 5 bar - den Roco - bei gleichem Federweg - mit fast dem doppelten Druck.


----------



## Murx (18. November 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ murx: schönes Hündchen, aber warum haste ihm keine Farbe spendiert?
> wie biste mit der K24 zu frieden?



Nunja - zum einen ists ein Alutech -- zum anderen find ich den Hund ganz hübsch und last not  least: ich hab ich bei diesem Tier jedes Gramm zweimal umgedreht.....

Die K24 ist bisher ganz prima. Ordentlich Biss, quietscht bei Nässe extrem, Beläge halten ziemlich lang und sie ist -- gemessen am Gewicht -- extrem standfest. Klar: mit einer doppelt so schweren Gustav M kann sie nicht mithalten ...


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. November 2007)

Na dann gehen ja auch die 216er mit 63 mm Hub. Der Roco Air TST ist dann ja mit drin in der Auswahl.

Leider ist von dem Ding im Forum nix zu finden ... fährt wohl noch kaum einer.

Wenn das TST dasselbe wie bei den Gabeln ist, wär mir das nix. Das ist letztlich eine Druckstufeneinstellung mittels Hebelchen, die mit einem Lockout abschließt.

MZ dazu: NIEMALS die Druckstufensperrposition bei schwierigen Abfahrten benutzen, da die Federung in diesem Fall nicht in angemessener Weise auf den Zusammenprall mit Hindernissen reagiert und zum
Verlust der Kontrolle über das Fahrrad und zu einem Unfall mit schweren oder tödlichen Verletzungen führen kann.

Dann doch lieber die Fox Plattform, bei der es nicht so wild ist, wenn man sie mal vor der Abfahrt vergisst auszuschalten.


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. November 2007)

Noch eine Idee: 70 mm Hub mit einem 24" Hinterrad müssten doch gehen. Wären dann 200/220 mm Federweg je nach Einhängung. Hat das schon jemand probiert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin
so mein Pudel ist jetzt auch endlich da

hier mal nen Bild







Morgen kommt dann nen Bild als komplett Bike mit 888RC3 Freesolo usw.


----------



## Split (22. Dezember 2007)

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Dezember 2007)

geiles teil, teamlack gefällt mir auch 
kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis ich meins bekomm...


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Dezember 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> geiles teil, teamlack gefällt mir auch
> kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis ich meins bekomm...



Kann ich dir nur zu stimmen Daniel.
morgen gibs nen Fahrbericht und Foto im Aufbau


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Dezember 2007)

So mein Köter ist so weit fertig
fehlen nur ncoh andere Bremsen, Vorderrad und Sattel.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2007)

schick schick,viel spass beim einfahren!


----------



## Heiko_München (24. Dezember 2007)

Cool!

.....und kam ja pünktlich als "Weihnachtsgeschenk!

 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## freeriderbtal (24. Dezember 2007)

gefällt mir sehr gut, das weiß ist eine "sonderlackierung", das "normale"weiß ist doch eher matt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Dezember 2007)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut, das weiß ist eine "sonderlackierung", das "normale"weiß ist doch eher matt, oder?



weiß nicht obs da verschiedene weiß gibt.
Das ist jedenfalls die 2008er Teamlakierung


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Dezember 2007)

sieht aufgebaut noch viel besser aus...
was ist denn das nochmal für ne rahmengröße?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Dezember 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> sieht aufgebaut noch viel besser aus...
> was ist denn das nochmal für ne rahmengröße?



ist größe M 24"


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Dezember 2007)

hoffentlich siehts nich zu kagge aus in größer XL 
große bikes sehen gerne mal bisschen unproportional aus...


----------



## Split (25. Dezember 2007)

wie groß bist du denn?
Also ich bin umgestiegen von XL (pudel Fr) auf L (hardride FR) bei 1,90m


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Dezember 2007)

bin 197 
jü hat gemeint dass XL passen müsste. 
hab auch kein bock auf nen langen vorbau. 
hoffe halt dass es nicht so hoch wird. aus optischen gründen halt...


----------



## Split (25. Dezember 2007)

ja ok dann, hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## hans_bert (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi auch ich fahre nen Pudel(freeride) und bin 194cm und mir reicht der L völlig aus und habe nen kurzen Vorbau drauf!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Dezember 2007)

jetzt mal abwarten, zum ändern is zu spät.
lieber bisschen größer als zu klein.
ich vertrau m jü mal. hab ihm meine schrittlänge geschickt und er hat gemeint XL und nich größer


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2007)

@Frorider Ben: Schön geworden ! Das Tretlager ist relativ hoch, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben: Schön geworden ! Das Tretlager ist relativ hoch, oder ?



kommt mir auch so vor, naja mal schaun wie es sich im Gelände bewert


----------



## hans_bert (27. Dezember 2007)

Tretlager ist halt hoch beim Pudel, läßt sich aber 1a im Gelände fahren!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Dezember 2007)

hans_bert schrieb:


> Tretlager ist halt hoch beim Pudel, läßt sich aber 1a im Gelände fahren!



gut zu hören.

kannst du mir sagen welche der 4 Bohrungen an der Schwinge welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat?
und welche der 3 Bohrung am Unterrohr welchen Winkel hat, also oben 65 oder 67°


----------



## hans_bert (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi kann ich leider nicht da ich nen Freerider habe und der am Oberrohr angelenkt wird und wohl auch ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat.
Aber auf der Seite von Alutech sollte dir geholfen werden, oder einfach mal den Jü. fragen!


----------



## Maui (27. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr den FR Pudel in M bei 190cm. geht noch ok so


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Dezember 2007)

hans_bert schrieb:


> Hi kann ich leider nicht da ich nen Freerider habe und der am Oberrohr angelenkt wird und wohl auch ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat.
> Aber auf der Seite von Alutech sollte dir geholfen werden, oder einfach mal den Jü. fragen!



Auf der HP findeste nur angaben zur Wildsau.
Jürgen hat schon ne mail bekommen, aber wird wohl bis Mitte nächste Woche dauern, sind ja Feiertage


----------



## hans_bert (27. Dezember 2007)

Hoffe nicht,bekomme noch 2 bikes in diesem Jahr.(hat´s gehiesen)
Aber eigentlich sollten die hinteren Löcher in der Schwinge den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher stellen und den Dämpfer progrsiever machen, am besten mal testen!
oder mal ting,tang,tom fragen oder hier im Fred müßte es auch wo stehen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Januar 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> @ tingltom: Sehr schönes Ausfallende!
> 
> Hat jemand so ein Detailfoto mit Bremsmomentabstützung?



Hatte mal die ersten Seiten durchstöbert und gemerkt das niemand auf deine Frage geantwortet hatte.

Hier haste mal ne Detailaufnahme der BMO


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2008)

@Frorider Ben: Kannst Du mittlerweile schon was zur neuen 888 RC3 sagen ?
Wie fährt sich das Teil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben: Kannst Du mittlerweile schon was zur neuen 888 RC3 sagen ?
> Wie fährt sich das Teil ?



Bin noch net viel gefahren, bis jetzt ist sie geil, nix zu beklagen, finde sie noch besser als die 06er RC2, morgen kann ich dir noch mehr sagen, da werde ich mal nen bissel mehr fahren


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Januar 2008)

So bin jetzt mal ordentlich gefahren und ich muss sagen, das es mich nicht von den socken gehauen hat.

Mit 24" Hinterrad finde ich es nicht wirklich agiler wie Jürgen meinte, da der Lenkwinkel in der untersten Bohrung am unterrohr (67°) schon extrem flach ist, also auf 66° oder 65° stellen wäre sehr pervers.

wenn man springt hat man das Gefühl das die Kolbenstange inner gabel irgendwo gegen schlägt, nen ziemlich lautes klong, (hatte meine alte 888 nicht).

Also auf jedenfall 26" fahren.
also obere Bohrung an der schwinge wäre der minimal Federweg, wenn man den Dämpfer vorne oder hinten einhängt verändert man die Tretlagerhöhe.
Unten wäre maximal Federweg.

finde das der Dämpfer sehr linear ist, also sich nicht verhärtet zum Ende sondern sich immer gleich anfühlt, Durchschlagschutz des Dämpfers sollte man voll nutzen.

Welche Achslängen beim Tretlager nutzt ihr?
Ich habe nen Howitzerlager mit 135 Achse 50mm Kettenline, finde das die Kettenlinie nicht optimal ist und sich die freesolo nicht optimal einstellen lässt da man die obere und untere Führung seitlich bis zum Anschlag schieben muss.
Würdet ihr eher die 148mm achse nehmen mit 57mm Kettenlinie?

So werde jetzt hoffen das Jü das Hinterrad noch tauscht gegen 26"

Könnt ihr mal messen wie viel platz bei euch zwischen reifen und Sattelrohr ist?
Jürgen meinte es soll nen extra 24" hinterbau sein aber finde das nicht ganz so, weil da so extrem viel platz ist.

Danke schon mal auf eure Antworten


----------



## MukkiMan (6. Januar 2008)

hmm hört sich ja nicht so supi an... das problem mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel wird   denke ich mal besser wenn du nen 26 Hinterrad hast. 

achja was hast du eigentlich für eine größe gekauft? und kannste mal bitte die Tretlagerhöhe messen?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2008)

Das lineare Federgefühl wird durch den DHX Air wahrscheinlich noch verstärkt.
Vielleicht hilft Tuning ? Oder doch ein Stahlfederdämpfer ?
Dieses Klong kenne ich bisher nur von der Dirtjumper, würde ich sofort reklamieren und eine andere verlangen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das lineare Federgefühl wird durch den DHX Air wahrscheinlich noch verstärkt.
> Vielleicht hilft Tuning ? Oder doch ein Stahlfederdämpfer ?
> Dieses Klong kenne ich bisher nur von der Dirtjumper, würde ich sofort reklamieren und eine andere verlangen.



Das lineare kann gut durch dem dämpfer verstärkt werden, Pudel ist ja allgemein degressiv angelenkt, also erst etwas hart dan weicher, aber dachte das das nur bei den FR und slop Modellen so sei.

dieses klon hört man schon wenn man das Vorderrad in die luft hebt beim fahren und es mit kraft wieder zum boden fallen lässt. Die Gabel hat ja jetzt recht viel Vorlauf und die Kraft wirkt ja dann nicht mehr so wie sie eigentlich sollte.
Hoffe das hier noch wer schreibt der auch ne 888 in nem Pudel hat, wie das Gefühl bei dem ist

@ MukkiMan
Das Modell hat die Größe M
Tretlagerhöhe bei maximal Federweg also vordere Bohrung unten an der Schwinge 380mm, das geht eigentlich.
Hoffe jetzt das Jürgen das 24" Rad gegen nen 26" Rad tauscht, dann dürfte der Lenkwinkel nicht mehr so schlimm sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

So habe gerade Antwort vom Jürgen bekommen.
Er sagte lieber och etwas Trixen, Gabel brücke etwas über maximal stellen und den steilsten Winkel beim höchsten Tretlager wählen.

Der Rahmen soll nen reiner 24" Rahmen sein, nen 26" Rad passt zwar rein aber soll bei maximal Federweg und flachsten LW gegen das Sattelrohr schlagen.
Weiß jetzt nur net genau ob meiner nen reiner 24" Rahmen ist oder alle Pudel DH, am besten beim kauf fragen, ist auf jedenfall sicherer

Also wirds dann wohl doch beim 24" Rad bleiben.

Wenn ich das so mal getestet habe schreib ich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2008)

ich würde 26zoll hinten fahren wenns geht.zu deinem problem mit der gabel,liegt nicht daran in welchem bike die steckt,guck erstmal ob der steuersatz richtig fest ist,da kommen schnell unschöne geräusche her,wenns aber wirklich die gabel ist wirst du nicht drumherumkommen sie einzuschicken
grüße


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ich würde 26zoll hinten fahren wenns geht.zu deinem problem mit der gabel,liegt nicht daran in welchem bike die steckt,guck erstmal ob der steuersatz richtig fest ist,da kommen schnell unschöne geräusche her,wenns aber wirklich die gabel ist wirst du nicht drumherumkommen sie einzuschicken
> grüße



Steuersatz war korrekt eingestellt.
Wäre ******* die Gabel jetzt einzu schicken, ist ja gerade neu gekommen und hat noch nicht mal 10km auf dem buckel


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2008)

sicher aber wenn wirklich irgendwas drinne nicht in ordnung ist dann hast du keine wahl und machs lieber im winter als im sommer...fahre seid jahren marzocchi,momentan ne 888rc2x wc,vorher ne vf2 und die haben keine klong geräusche gemacht


----------



## Murx (7. Januar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das lineare kann gut durch dem dämpfer verstärkt werden, Pudel ist ja allgemein degressiv angelenkt, also erst etwas hart dan weicher, aber dachte das das nur bei den FR und slop Modellen so sei.
> 
> dieses klon hört man schon wenn man das Vorderrad in die luft hebt beim fahren und es mit kraft wieder zum boden fallen lässt.



Nur der Pudel FR ist degressiv angelenkt. Weswegen man für den FR Hund auch einen progressiven Luftdämpfer verbauen sollte. Randbemerkung:
Ich habe einen Pearl vs. Roco Air WC Shootout gemacht -- Pearl hat letzten Endes gewonnen. der FR Pudel fährt sich einfach stimmiger mit dem Pearl)

Der DH Pudel ist progressiv angelenkt.

Was das Klonk betrifft: Hatte ich bei meiner neuen 55 ATA.
Allerdings auf der ATA Seite -- vermutlich wars aber ein anderes Klonk...
Nach zweimaligem Einschicken tut sie jetzt so wie sie soll.
Und ja: - das hat genervt.

Aber mittlerweile sieht das alles ganz gut aus


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> sicher aber wenn wirklich irgendwas drinne nicht in ordnung ist dann hast du keine wahl und machs lieber im winter als im sommer...fahre seid jahren marzocchi,momentan ne 888rc2x wc,vorher ne vf2 und die haben keine klong geräusche gemacht



Meine alte RC2x hatte das auch net, habe eben noch mal etwas getestet, Steuersatz ist definitiv richtig eingestellt.
wenn ich die gabel an den Standrohren packe und hin und herbewege hat sie spiel, habe das bike auf den kopf gestellt, die gabel lies isch in sich verdrehen also hatte richtig viel spiel in den buchsen, werde gleich cosmics anrufen, so nen shit

achja, das absenken der Brücken hat sich gelohnt Lenkwinkel ist besser, aber beim schnellen fahren ist das Lenken sehr träge *schade* nicht so wirklich agil


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Januar 2008)

Bei meiner Fox 40 hatte ich ebenfalls dieses besagte "Klong", liegt hier daran, dass die Feder gegen die Innenwand der Gabel schlägt wenn sie komprimiert wird. Dafür gibt es eine Art Schrumpfschlauch den man um die Feder macht, dann ist das Geräusch verschwunden. Wenn Du natürlich Spiel in den Buchsen hast, ist fraglich ob es sich um dasselbe Problem handelt!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Bei meiner Fox 40 hatte ich ebenfalls dieses besagte "Klong", liegt hier daran, dass die Feder gegen die Innenwand der Gabel schlägt wenn sie komprimiert wird. Dafür gibt es eine Art Schrumpfschlauch den man um die Feder macht, dann ist das Geräusch verschwunden. Wenn Du natürlich Spiel in den Buchsen hast, ist fraglich ob es sich um dasselbe Problem handelt!?



wäre jedenfalls ne logische Vermutung, aber kann echt die Standrohre nach vorne und hinten bewegen, bei Cosmic geht im mom leider keiner ans Telefon, mal sehn was die dann sagen.

Wenn das Klong normal sein soll dann wäre es mir egal, aber mein weiß ja nicht obs jetzt nen werksfehler ist oder ob man mehr kaputt machen kann.

Edit:
hab gerade mit Cosmic telefoniert, es wurde mir gesagt das das mit dem spiel normal sei, da das spiel bei den 08er 888 und 66 erhöht wurde.
Die Worldcup Fahrer meinten das die gabel dann besser funzt.
zum Klonggeräusch sagten sie das ich erst mal fahren soll, wenns schlimmer wird einschicken.


----------



## trauntaler (7. Januar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hatte mal die ersten Seiten durchstöbert und gemerkt das niemand auf deine Frage geantwortet hatte.
> 
> Hier haste mal ne Detailaufnahme der BMO



Vielen Dank! So wie es aussieht könnte man BMA mit Rohloff fahren (Drehmomentabstützung). Ob das allerdings beim kurbeln Antriebseinflüsse in den Hinterbau einleitet könnte ich noch nicht rausfinden.

MfG Stefan


----------



## preumi (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Hab ne 66 RCV 2008 und hatte auch das gleiche Problem mit den Führungsbuchsen, sau viel Spiel,war einfach nicht gut.
Hab sie dann eingeschickt zu Cosmicsports das war anfang November 07, kam nach 4 Wochen zurück mit neuen Buchsen,funktioniert seiddem perfekt, kein Spiel mehr,spricht seidenweich an.
Unkostenbeitrag war nur der Versand.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

preumi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab ne 66 RCV 2008 und hatte auch das gleiche Problem mit den Führungsbuchsen, sau viel Spiel,war einfach nicht gut.
> Hab sie dann eingeschickt zu Cosmicsports das war anfang November 07, kam nach 4 Wochen zurück mit neuen Buchsen,funktioniert seiddem perfekt, kein Spiel mehr,spricht seidenweich an.
> Unkostenbeitrag war nur der Versand.



hört sich ja gut an, ich sollte ja erstmal testen, wenns dann net besser wird gehts zu cosmic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. Januar 2008)

würdes zum jürgen schicken, wenn du die gabel direkt zu cosmic schickst dann musst zahlen. die garantie muss über alutech abgewickelt werden wenns umsonst sein soll...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> würdes zum jürgen schicken, wenn du die gabel direkt zu cosmic schickst dann musst zahlen. die garantie muss über alutech abgewickelt werden wenns umsonst sein soll...



Hi Daniel
Ja ist klar, meinte nur im allgemeinen mit einschicken, wir müssens ja über Jü machen da wir ja kein Hologramm haben *leider*


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2008)

das geräusch wird vom fahren aber sicher nicht weggehen


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2008)

Das is wohl die neue Marzocchi-Taiwan-Qualität. Aus der Schachtel kaputt.
Super ! Die Kunden werden im Bike Business doch einfach im großen Stil verarscht !!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das geräusch wird vom fahren aber sicher nicht weggehen



Der Typ von Cosmic meinte das die erstmal eingefahren werden muss. 
Ka fahre jetzt nen paar mal wenns immer noch ist dann gehts nach Jürgen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Januar 2008)

hoffentlich bekomm ich nen sorglos pudel


----------



## Maui (8. Januar 2008)

Meiner ist sorglos, unzwar in vollem umfang


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

Fährt irgendwer ein Alutech in british racing green ?
Ein Bild wäre hilfreich, danke.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

@frorider Ben: Ein Kumpel hatte das Klonk bei einer neuen Dirtjumper 2008.
Mit etwas Reboundvorspannung wars verschwunden. Versuchs doch mal übers RC3 Volume Adjust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @frorider Ben: Ein Kumpel hatte das Klonk bei einer neuen Dirtjumper 2008.
> Mit etwas Reboundvorspannung wars verschwunden. Versuchs doch mal übers RC3 Volume Adjust.



Danke für den Tipp, werde ich am WE ausprobieren


----------



## freeriderbtal (9. Januar 2008)

hi!
ich habe jetzt meinen pudel fr  vor mir bzw ich bin am montieren, habe da ein kleines problem, weshalb ich mal hier nachfragen muß.
und zwar wollte  ich wissen ob es eine max. ritzelgröße bei den vorderen drei gibt, ich habe ein 46 blatt drauf und bei diesem streift die kette an der kettenstrebe??


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. Januar 2008)

gibt es sowas auch für den pudel


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2008)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> gibt es sowas auch für den pudel



Hi, nein leider net, aber kann dir sagen wo was ist.
Also Am Pudel DH wären die untere Bohrung am unterrohr 67°LW nach oben hin um 1° Flacher werdend, also 66° - 65°
bei den 4 Bohrungen am Heck sind die beiden oberen für minimal Federweg, die unteren für maximal Federweg.
Bohrung vorne hohes Tretlager, kürzerer Radstand
Bohrung hinten, tiefes Tretlager langer Radstand

Beim Pudel Fr wäre die hinterste Bohrung am Oberrohr 68° LW, nach vorne steiler werdend denke mal auh um 1° weiß ich aber nicht genau.

Winkel Angaben alle für 26" HR, bei 24" wird der LW insgesamt flacher, Radstand kürzer.

Wenn du ne Grafik willst kann ich dir mal eine machen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2008)

So hier ne Grafik für den Pudel DH
lässt sich aufs Pudel FR und Slop ableiten, andere Federweg, etwas andere LW


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. Januar 2008)

super, danke, damit kann man was anfangen!!
hier habe ich jetzt mal ein foto meines aufgebauten pudels  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön gefällt mir gut, viel spaß beim fahren

AChja nen Kumpel aus außem Team schrieb mir das eben per icq

_was ich noch festgestellt habe, ist, dass wenn ich den Dämpfer im vorderen Loch bei max. Federweg einhängen will. Es geht nicht, da das Sattelrohr an der "Platte" zwischen den beiden Ausfallenden unter dem Oberrohr (oberhalb vom Gelenk) anschlägt.
Nicht die Laufradgröße ist das Problem._


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Januar 2008)

Zu der Grafik mit den Verstellungen, Jürgen hat mir gerade geschrieben das der Radstand bei den Eingelenkern wie der Pudel sich nicht verändert, also nur die Tretlager höhe.


----------



## freeriderbtal (14. Januar 2008)

danke für die info!


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Januar 2008)

kleines Update zu der Grafik, Jürgen wollte das es etwas übersichtlicher ist.





und hier mal nen Pudellogo vom Alutechbanner
hat das schon einer Digital im Netz gesehen?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habs mal gescannt.
Schick mir mal Deine email.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich habs mal gescannt.
> Schick mir mal Deine email.



Danke, habs gleich etwas bearbeitet, also den fleck unten links weg gemacht und so, hab auch Alutech mit rein geschrieben, sieht echt ganz cool aus, den müsste man als Steuerrohr logo bekommen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Januar 2008)

Mein Pudel:


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt: die Dämpferlänge im Pudel ist doch 200mm, oder ?


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2008)

bau mal zusammen das teil


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Januar 2008)

dämpfereinbaulänge ist 222mm.

mir fehlen unter anderem noch laufräder usw, deswegen wirds noch ne weile dauern bis ichs aufgebaut hab. hope braucht bisschen lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Januar 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> dämpfereinbaulänge ist 222mm.



Mir schrieb Jürgen, alle Pudel werden mit Dämpfern bestückt die 222mm Einbaulänge haben und 70mm Hub


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Januar 2008)

also wie mein roco wc


----------



## Split (22. Januar 2008)

JA kommt drauf an,
Pudel FR und Slope 200mm.
Pudel DH 216 oder 222mm

Edit: 
Alle Pudels?
Das passt nicht beim FR oder beim Slope.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Januar 2008)

Split schrieb:


> JA kommt drauf an,
> Pudel FR und Slope 200mm.
> Pudel DH 216 oder 222mm
> 
> ...



Dann wohl nur für den DH




			
				Jü schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> wir verbauen nur dämpfer mit 222m einbaulänge und 70mm hub! derJÜ



Das heißt dann wohl das du selber evtl nen 216er einbauen kannst, aber nicht ab werk


----------



## Split (23. Januar 2008)

Ja es geht beim Fr und Slope nen 216er einzubauhen, nur kriegste du nur ein sehr hohes Tretalger.
Musst mal Ptrol- G fragen der fährt/fuhr nen Alutech Pudel mit 216er und ner Totem.
Er meinte die einzigste Einstellung wo es gut geht ist:
Den Dämpferschlitten mittig, und dann den Dämpfer in das untere Loch der Schwinge. Das Bike war sehr degressiv und hatte ne Tretlager höhe von 390mm.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Januar 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Ja es geht beim Fr und Slope nen 216er einzubauhen, nur kriegste du nur ein sehr hohes Tretalger.
> Musst mal Ptrol- G fragen der fährt/fuhr nen Alutech Pudel mit 216er und ner Totem.
> Er meinte die einzigste Einstellung wo es gut geht ist:
> Den Dämpferschlitten mittig, und dann den Dämpfer in das untere Loch der Schwinge. Das Bike war sehr degressiv und hatte ne Tretlager höhe von 390mm.



wenn man dann aber mit 24" fahren würde, wären vielleicht mehr einstelligen möglich


----------



## Murx (24. Januar 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Ja es geht beim Fr und Slope nen 216er einzubauhen, nur kriegste du nur ein sehr hohes Tretalger.
> Musst mal Ptrol- G fragen der fährt/fuhr nen Alutech Pudel mit 216er und ner Totem.
> Er meinte die einzigste Einstellung wo es gut geht ist:
> Den Dämpferschlitten mittig, und dann den Dämpfer in das untere Loch der Schwinge. Das Bike war sehr degressiv und hatte ne Tretlager höhe von 390mm.



Entschuldigung das mit dem Tretlager ist Quark.
Ich fahr Pearl 222mm mit einem Tretlager von 360-380 im Pudel FR. Hub 66mm. Am Schlitten ganz vorne einhängen. Das mit der degressiven Anlenkung in den unteren Löchern stimmt. Die unteren beiden Löcher der Schwinge sind eigentlich nur mit einem Pearl nutzbar -- und selbst das ist grenzwertig. Kann aber auch an meinem Gewicht liegen (85Kg). Ich fahr mit ~165 mm hinten und relativ viel Sag. Fährt sich super !


----------



## Split (24. Januar 2008)

ja vorne, ich sagte mittig.
Vorne geht außerdem nur mit Luftdämpfer bzw Stahldämpfer ohne Ausgleichbehälter.
Petrol-G fuhr ein Swinger.


----------



## Pacorazzi (28. Januar 2008)

NOTVERKAUF:

Hallo Mädels und Jungs verkaufe mein rotes Pudel FR ( eines der ersten, ohne verstellbaren Dämpferschlitten).Aufgebaut letzten Winter, bisher nur dreimal auf kleineren Touren gefahren, Laufleistung ca. 100km.
Rohloffschaltung, Magura Gustav M 210/190mm, Chris King Nabe, Sun Double Wide Felgen,Nokian Gazzas 26X2,6,  Marzocchi Monster (ist zwar schwer, aber dafür stabil und einfach schön zum anschauen, nicht zum Fahren , Truvativ Howitzer, Holzfeller, Boxguide, Race Face Diabolus Lenker und Vorbau, Azonicsattel.Foto siehe Seite 7, Beitrag 164
NP:5.000 Ois, VB: 3.500 Ois Tel. 0177/3784333

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Januar 2008)

hast mal n bild von dem teil?


----------



## Maui (28. Januar 2008)

also in teilen verkaufst du nix?


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

wieso neigt der typische alutechfahrer meist zur maßlosen übertreibung?

mit 23kilo bikes macht doch das fahren keinen spaß mehr, oder?

diese hardcore-downhill-sofas und fette sattelklemmen, am besten mit 300gramm, muss das wirklich sein? ich finds auch nicht besonders schön ...


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Januar 2008)

das teil ist ja totaler mist,nen downhiller ohne schaltung?warum diese sechs kilo gabel?und diese beschissenen reifen...das ganze teil síeht einfach nur schlimm aus,schade um den rahmen...


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das teil ist ja totaler mist,nen downhiller ohne schaltung?...





Pacorazzi schrieb:


> blablaa.
> Rohloffschaltung, ....


----------



## Richi2000 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo! Finde das Eingelenkerkonzept ziemlich cool, da sensibel und "wartungsarm" und schwank noch zwischen einem Morewood Izimu und eben dem Pudel DH. Wobei für den Pudel unter anderem die zusätzliche Federwegsverstellung sprechen würde. Deshalb  klink ich mich hier auch mal rein und zwar mit folgender Frage: Wie siehts jetzt mit der Sensibilität bzw. Progressivität der Dämpferanlenkung (bei flachem Lenkwinkel, maximalem Federweg) im DH-Fahrbetrieb beim *Pudel DH* aus?

Würde mich über einen Fahrbericht des Pudel *DH* mit den verschiedenen Anlenkungen bzw. Vergleiche zwischen Luft- und Stahlfederdämpfern freuen!
Grüße Richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Januar 2008)

oh,die rohloffnabe habe ich übersehen,sorry,trotzdem ist der aufbau eher mies...


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (30. Januar 2008)

Moin,
-anderer Sattel
-andere Sattelstützenklemmung
-Fender und Neopren-Verhüterlis weg

...dann würde es mir sehr gut gefallen!

PS: Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich die Fuhre gerne bewegen wollte


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2008)

Gabel Weg !


----------



## Pacorazzi (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

also der Fender iss scho abmontiert, Sattel is jetz a Azonik drauf, Pedale in Rot DMR V12.Ob man sich ne andere Sattelstütze,andere Reifen, nen anderen Gabelanschlag (Neoprenverhüterlis), oder gleich ne andere Gabel reinhaut sind doch schnell gemachte kleine Verändererungen.Ausserdem hat doch eh jeder nen anderen Geschmack.Aber der Rahmen mit Dämpfer,die Rohloff,die Magurabremsen, die Laufräder, die Kurbel- und Lenkereinheit wären schon ne gute Basis.Ihr könnt auch noch gerne weiterlästern, hab damit kein Problem.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Januar 2008)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> ... Wie siehts jetzt mit der Sensibilität bzw. Progressivität der Dämpferanlenkung (bei flachem Lenkwinkel, maximalem Federweg) im DH-Fahrbetrieb beim *Pudel DH* aus?



Thread durchlesen, dann weisst du bescheid


----------



## Richi2000 (30. Januar 2008)

ja ist mir schon klar daß ich alles durchlesen kann, nur 422 Einträge durchblättern ist mühsam, Sufu mit Progression gibt Einträge die aber nicht auf Pudel DH sondern Pudel Fr passen. 
Mich interessiert aber nur der DH Pudel und der ist anders (dürfte etwas progressiver sein) angelenkt als die Fr Version und deshalb die Bitte um einen Fahrbericht bezüglich Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus beim *Pudel DH*.


----------



## rsu (31. Januar 2008)

Was manche Leute immer auf den Rädern anderer rumhacken  Die Monster hat schon was, auch wenn ich sie mir nie ans Bike schrauben würde. Jeder hat halt nen anderen Geschmack


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen Pudel gefahren, aber das Morewood Izimu kenn ich und finde es etwas sehr weich im Hinterbau und auch sonst nicht so sehr vertrauenserweckend. Von daher würde ich, würde ich so ein Rad aufbauen, eher zum Pudel tendieren.


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. Januar 2008)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> 422 Einträge durchblättern ist mühsam



... aber auch schön, geht immerhin immer um den Pudel


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2008)

an alle Hundehalter mit Bremsmomentabstütung

HAb ihr auch Probleme mit aus und einbau des Hinterrades zwecks Steckachse?

oder sind daniel und ich die einzigsten.

achja so neben bei, fährt jemand außer mir noch nen 24" MX36 Hinterrad vom Jürgen, ich hab das Problem das alle Reifen abspringen, Kenda Nevegal, Al Mighty, Highroller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,

will meinen Pudel farblich verändern. Zwar gibt es hier im Forum viele Tipps zu guten Pulverbetrieben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man denen mit gutem Gewissen ein Fully schicken kann, bei dem Steuersatz und Schwinge nicht demontiert sind, so dass das der Pulverladen machen müsste (und nat. wieder ordnungsgemäß montieren).

Wie sieht es damit aus?

In dem Zusammenhang: Hat schon mal jemand die Pudel-Schwinge demontiert? Wie gehe ich da vor, worauf muss ich besonders achten?

Der Sir


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2008)

Hi, nciht gerade nen Pudel, aber nen Giant ATX zum Sandsrahlen.

Beim Pudel musste nicht so viel beachten, hinten die ausfallenden abschrauben, 
dann den Dämpfer ausbauen, die Achse der Schwinge herausdrehen.
dann die Lager raus und los gehts zum pulvern.
Ob jetzt noch ne Buchse im Hauptrahmen steckt weiß ich net, musste dann mal schauen.


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Februar 2008)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will meinen Pudel farblich verändern. Zwar gibt es hier im Forum viele Tipps zu guten Pulverbetrieben, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man denen mit gutem Gewissen ein Fully schicken kann, bei dem Steuersatz und Schwinge nicht demontiert sind, so dass das der Pulverladen machen müsste (und nat. wieder ordnungsgemäß montieren).



Schick den Rahmen doch zum Jürgen. Da sollte alles glatt gehen.


----------



## freeriderbtal (3. Februar 2008)

ich würde das teil auch direkt zu alutech geben, hatte auch mal vor meine wildsau pulvern zu lassen.
evtl zahlst du da etwas mehr, aber zumindest demontieren sie dir alles(zumindest hätten sie es damals bei meinem bike gemacht, eben mit aufpreis).und du kannst sicher sein, dass dann alles richtig gemacht wird!


----------



## Maui (8. Februar 2008)

könnt ihr auch sowas fürn Pudel FR liefen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2008)

Hi maui guck mal auf Seite 16 Post 396, ist zwar für den Pudel DH aber dürfte ja sicher ähnlich sein, nur der Federweg ist anders
greetz
Benni


----------



## Maui (8. Februar 2008)

jo sowatt wär wür de FR pudel cool. mit fw angaben


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2008)

So nen Updates meins Hündchens, jetzt mit Boxxer WC '08.
Fahrgefühl sehr viel besser als mit ner 888 und noch 500 gramm leichter


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Februar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So nen Updates meins Hündchens, jetzt mit Boxxer WC '08.
> Fahrgefühl sehr viel besser als mit ner 888 und noch 500 gramm leichter



steht jetzt 17,X auf der waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2008)

KA, hab gerade keine digitale Waage zur Hand ist ausgeliehen.
denke mal des es so zwischen 17,9 und 18,1 liegt


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiler Pudel ! Wie funzt die BMA ?


----------



## Sir Galahad (11. Februar 2008)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> ich würde das teil auch direkt zu alutech geben, hatte auch mal vor meine wildsau pulvern zu lassen.
> evtl zahlst du da etwas mehr, aber zumindest demontieren sie dir alles(zumindest hätten sie es damals bei meinem bike gemacht, eben mit aufpreis).und du kannst sicher sein, dass dann alles richtig gemacht wird!



Danke, habe ich so gemacht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Pudel ! Wie funzt die BMA ?



funzt sehr gut, aber muss die glaube mal nen bissel fetten, irgendwas knarzt, dachte erst das sei der sattel aber ist glaube die BMA, naja ist ja auch kein wunder, sitzt ja leicht schräg, da ist die Reibung höher.
Aber ansonsten voll zu frieden, kommt nur noch nen 26er HR rein und dann bin ich Glücklich


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2008)

habe mal ne frage zur iscg aufnahme am pudel fr, es handelt sich doch hierbei um die 05"version"(habe gelesen, das es 2 verschiedene iscg gibt, iscg 02 und iscg 05!?)
???


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2008)

hab old iscg dran...

mein kampfpudel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Februar 2008)

sehr schön Dani
die roten hope Naben passen echt super.

achja habe auch iscg alt, glaube das ist an allen so


----------



## Richi2000 (13. Februar 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> mein kampfpudel:



Boe saugoil aufgebauter Köter! Wie schwer ist er jetzt? 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch sparen..... dann hab ich auch einen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2008)

18,8kg
wird auch erstmal so bleiben


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Februar 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> 18,8kg
> wird auch erstmal so bleiben



und jetzt fahr erst mal ne runde und berichte


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2008)

muss grad viel lernen


----------



## freeriderbtal (15. Februar 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen, welche max. dämpfer-einbaulänge(stahlfeder) passt in den pudel FR rahmen?


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Februar 2008)

nur geschäzt, aber 216mm dürfte gehn, bei mehr hub/längerem dämpfer mußt du schauen welche einstellungen du noch fahren kannst, wegen der freigängigkeit des HR richtung sattelrohr?!
kann leider keine preziesere angabe machen  

VG


----------



## Richi2000 (16. Februar 2008)

Auf der Alutech Homepage steht was von 222mm Einbaulänge für Pudel DH....


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Februar 2008)

ok, dann werd ich es einfach mal probieren.frage deshalb, weil ich meinene fox dämpfer gegen nen roco tauschen will und falls mir einer einen längeren anbietet, ich weiß ob das eben geht oder nicht!


----------



## Richi2000 (16. Februar 2008)

Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob 222 auch für den Pudel Fr (den ahst du doch?) geht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (16. Februar 2008)

222mm wird knapp, 216mm passt besser und man kann ihn noch etwas verstellen.
Außer du nimmst ein Dämpfer ala RS Pearl oder so, weil da kannst auch 222mm und hast noch mehr möglichkeiten zum verstellen


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Februar 2008)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> ok, dann werd ich es einfach mal probieren.frage deshalb, weil ich meinene fox dämpfer gegen nen roco tauschen will und falls mir einer einen längeren anbietet, ich weiß ob das eben geht oder nicht!



was genau versprichst du von dem roco, was er besser kann als der DHX?
ist von meiner seite rein interesse halber, hab mich noch nicht mit dem Roco beschäftigt!

VG


----------



## freeriderbtal (17. Februar 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> was genau versprichst du von dem roco, was er besser kann als der DHX?
> ist von meiner seite rein interesse halber, hab mich noch nicht mit dem Roco beschäftigt!
> 
> VG



also, rein technisch denke ich mal, dass der roco nicht ganz mit dem fox mithalten kann(da er weniger einstellungen hat), aber ehrlich gesagt, wer braucht denn soviel knöpfe und rädchen am dämpfer  
in erster linie würde ich es zecks optik machen (ich weiß, optik ist nicht alles!), da der roco besser ins mein bike passen würde als der fox dämpfer.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2008)

Eins kann ich Dir sagen: der Federausbau beim Roco ist die letzte Frechheit !
Behalt den Fox, ist zehnmal besser !


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Februar 2008)

der federausbau beim roco ist zwar mist,aber das ist kein argument gegen den dämpfer,die feder baut man ja eher selten aus.hab meinen dhx5.0 gegen ein roco worldcup getauscht und bereue diese endscheidung nicht,der roco ist ein super dämpfer und die einstellmöglichkeiten reichen völlig aus,finde ihn besser als den fox


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Hier mal zwei Teaser von meinem G-Boxx Pudel:


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. März 2008)

Nichts zu essen im Kühlschrank aber dafür einen Getriebepudel ;-)

Sieht super aus und ich bin auf den Aufbau und die ersten Eindrücke gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!!


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Die Bilder hat mir der Jürgen als Appetithappen geschickt !
Muss also sein Kühlschrank sein...wahrscheinlich kommt er vor lauter Arbeit nicht zum Einkaufen !


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. März 2008)

Hier mal mein neuer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (30. März 2008)

ich tipe mal auf stahlblau?! 
auf jeden fall schönes ding, auch wenn die roten felgen nicht mein fall wären! (müßen sie aber auch nicht!!!)  

sind die aufkleber selbstgeschnitzt oder liefert der jürgen jetzt so aus  

viel spaß damit! und VG


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

@Sir Galahad: Schönes Pudeltier ! Die Aufkleber sehen bisserl selfmade aus.


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Sir Galahad: Schönes Pudeltier ! Die Aufkleber sehen bisserl selfmade aus.



kann ich dir nur zustimmen, schöne Hündchen, die Aufkleber sehen echt komisch aus, normal wäre nach Alu noch das rote Symbol
Die Felgen passen farblich gut nur persönlich finde ich die net zu gut *zu weich*


achja, mein Pudel hab ich jetzt umgespeicht von hinten 24" auf 26".
Muss aber ehrlich sagen so im direkten vergleich lässt sich das Pudel mit HR 24" und VR 26" deutlich besser fahren.


----------



## mani.r (31. März 2008)

Bin nicht so der Pudel-Fan aber das gefällt mir sehr gut.
Der Aufkleber ist doch o.k. - besser als das neue Logo. Das gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Sir Galahad: Schönes Pudeltier ! Die Aufkleber sehen bisserl selfmade aus.



Ja, die sind selbst gemacht bzw. im Aufklebershop bestellt. Die originalen sehen irgendwie so gedrungen aus und wirkten etwas verloren auf dem Rahmen (hatte die zuerst drauf). Ich finde auch, dass die selbstgewählte Schrift besser zu dem sehr technisch-modernen Wort "Alutech" passt. Aber ist alles Geschmackssache ...

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass das Bike einigen gut gefällt  Danke!

Der Sir


----------



## rgk7 (21. April 2008)

Pudel FR - Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Hier kommt mein Pudel natürlich auch noch rein ! 20,7 kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. April 2008)

lenker passt extrem gut zur gabel


----------



## Maui (25. April 2008)

stimmt nur mit den Felgen kann ich mich garnit anfreunden


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Kann ich verstehen. Deemax sind wirklich nicht jedermanns Sache. Mir taugts !
Wenn irgendwann mal wieder Geld dasein sollte, kommt vielleicht was dezenteres.


----------



## lipmo51 (26. April 2008)

Nein,die sehen fett aus.
Also MIR gefallen sie sehr


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. April 2008)

wie is das ansprech- und federverhalten des hinterbaus so?


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2008)

Ohne groß am Dämpfer selbst rumzuspielen, taugts mir bisher gut. War bisher aber nur am Cruisen. Hab noch mit der Dämpferposition gespielt. Der Dämpferschlitten ist jetzt ganz vorne, hinten ist der Dämpfer im mittleren Loch (~205mm). Das ist die beste Sitz-/ Lenkwinkelkombi. So gehts demnächst an Geisskopf.
Pedalrückschlag ist gar keiner zu spüren.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2008)

woher denn auch?!kettenlinie bleibt ja immer gleich,will auch nen getriebe...


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2008)

Es gab im Forum Vermutungen, dass das größere Antriebsritzel mit dem kleineren hinten einen Rückschlag auslöst. Ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Mai 2008)

Hi könnt ihr mal schreiben welche Tretlagerhöhen ihr habt und bei welcher Einstellung.
Danger deluxe und ich haben mal unsere gemessen mit identischer Einstellung, ich hab größe M und er L
meine Höhe ist 380mm und seine 340mm, woher kann dieser große unterschied kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. Mai 2008)

ich hab rahmengröße XL, am unterrohr die mittleren löcher und am hinterbau das untere vordere loch.


----------



## freeriderbtal (7. Mai 2008)

wollte mal fragen, ob ich in meinen pudel fr eine mz shiver dc gabel einbauen kann, hat jemand schon itgendweche erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Split (8. Mai 2008)

Also ne Doppelbrücke kann man in den Pudel FR einbauhen.
Es heißt ja es wäre ein Freerider bzw ein leichter Downhiller.
Nur mit dem Einschlagwinkel könnte es eng wegen werden, weil ich nicht weiß wie breit ne Shiver oben baut.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Mai 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich hab rahmengröße XL, am unterrohr die mittleren löcher und am hinterbau das untere vordere loch.



jo hatte ich auch bemerkt aber man konnte nicht mehr editieren


----------



## rgk7 (9. Mai 2008)




----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Mai 2008)

ich hab meinen pudel mal bischen abspecken lassen, dürfte jetzt bei ca 17kg sein   vorher 18,....kg  









gespart wurde an: 
Reifen ca 800g!
Dämpfer 150g
HR 290g  
und Sattelstütze paar g

mal schauen wie sich die teile auf touren bewähren?!
für den park gibts aber wieder DH schlappen und stahlfederdämpfer  

VG


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2008)

Schöner Pudel. Bis auf den Kabelsalat, die Sattelstellung und den Schutz an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. Mai 2008)

bei mir gehts auch langsam voran...


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schöner Pudel. Bis auf den Kabelsalat, die Sattelstellung und den Schutz an der Kettenstrebe.



kabelsalat muß sein da kein getriebe vorhanden ist  
sattelstellung ist superbequem um auch mal 3h bergauf zufahren, da pfeiff ich auf styl und damit verbundene eingeschlafene weichteile  
für die kettenstrebe ist mir noch nix besseres eingefallen was gleich effektiv ist!
bis dahin bleibt der schlauch dran. 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Schau viellleicht, dass Du dieses Lenkerplastiktape für die Strebe nimmst. Das hält und schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schau viellleicht, dass Du dieses Lenkerplastiktape für die Strebe nimmst. Das hält und schaut ganz gut aus.




das mal ein guter Tip   werd ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Mai 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> bei mir gehts auch langsam voran...



Jawoll endlich noch nen Pudel DH mit Fox DHX Air. sieht gut aus.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juni 2008)

So hier das Neue Pudeldesign.
mir Persönlich gefällt es Super.

Zur Eurobike solls dann fertig sein, was es als Aufpreis kostet steht noch nicht fest, auf jedenfall steht zu 100% fest das es so kommt wie hier auf den Fotos


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juni 2008)

schnuckelig...  ich freu mich drauf.
werds mir auf jeden fall holen


----------



## Maui (8. Juni 2008)

oh leck das is ja mal amtlich, phaed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juni 2008)

******** alter is das geil! meine persönlichen komplimente an den Rouven!! ...extrem lässig. 

Hoffentlich kommt dann auch eine in feuerrot custom-lackierte 888 als option dran!  

wie wird das über die schweißnähte gelegt? nass in nass und dann klarlack? (würd mich wirklich brennend interessieren  )

cheers


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

Dürften Folien im Wasserbad sein wie beim Lilien-Demo.


----------



## Wipp (8. Juni 2008)

rouven rules

in meiner bisherigen zusammenarbeit mit ihm war von der ersten minute an klar, wo der dsign horizont dieses kreativen hängt. so langsam sitzt das neue CI

cu

wipp


----------



## rsu (8. Juni 2008)

Design hat was nur mit dem "Sex is bad" Sticker könnt ich mich ned identifizieren  ...oder hat da jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juni 2008)

wird bei mir dann mit edding korrigiert


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juni 2008)

hmm werd in dem Fall mein Wildsau-styling an das neue Gesicht anpassen   *händereib*


[email protected]"sex is bad" statement: dürfte sich wohl eher um provokation handeln


----------



## robertg202 (19. Juni 2008)

Eine Frage an alle Alutech-Jünger:

Wie fährt sich denn der Pudel im Vergleich zu einem Hardride? Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen ein Alutech zu kaufen......und da ist die Entscheidung zwischen Pudel und Hardride noch nicht klar.

Einsatzgebiet: 
Touren um ca. 1000hm
Singletrails: die richtig steilen
Bikepark-DHs

Hat da wer Erfahrungen? Mich würde auch interessieren welches stabiler ist...

Vielen Dank.......


----------



## TheCoffinNail (20. Juni 2008)

"YOU MUST SHIT WITH THE DUCKS BEFORE YOU CAN FLY WITH THE EAGLES"   ?!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2008)

An die Pudel-Fahrer: hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fox DHX Air im Pudel DH ?
Alternatic auch Roco Air ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Juni 2008)

frorider ben hat nen dhx air im pudel dh.
ich hab mich mal draufgehockt. fands eigentlich recht straff... bin aber nicht richtig damit gefahren.
ansprechverhalten ist mit coil besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (20. Juni 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal draufgehockt. fands eigentlich recht straff...


das lässt sich glücklicherweise über den luftdruck regeln..


Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> bin aber nicht richtig damit gefahren.
> ansprechverhalten ist mit coil besser


aha  
widersprüchlich, oder?!

also ich hab letztes we mein pudel mit dhx air in winterberg eingefahren...abstimmung vom luftdämpfer erfordert etwas mehr zeit und fingerspitzengefühl als beim coil!
ansonsten war ich für ein erstes setup ganz zufrieden damit.
jemand der meinen pudel testgefahren ist hat den sehr gut arbeitenden hinterbau gelobt (er selbst fährt ein orange mit stahlfederdämpfer, is also durchaus relativ aussagekräftig)

ein luftdämpfer ist von der charakteristik her einfach anders als ein stahlfederdämpfer, ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, kommt dann sowohl auf die vorlieben des fahrer als auch auf die anlenkung des rahmens an

die entscheidende frage ist dann, wie man an das letzte zehntel rankommt, mit dem vielleicht noch etwas sensibleren fahrwerk, oder mit dem gesparten gewicht von über 1/2 kilo!?


----------



## Split (20. Juni 2008)

@robertg202
für das was du vor hast wären beide Rahmen gut für.
Einmal der Pudel Fr:
Hier bräuchtest du einen Dämpfer mit Plattform um den Hiterbau bergauf ruhig zuhalten.
Der Hinterbau flext etwas stärker als zum vergleich mit einer Hardride, aber durch die 150Hex- Achse merkt man es auch nicht wirklich.
Vorteil wäre das Rahmen halt leichter ist (Pudel:ca. 3.450g,Gr.M,o. Dämpfer,o. Lack ) und (Hardride:3650g ohne Dämpfer un Lack Größe S).

Das Hardride ist halt ein Viergelenker und neigt nicht so zum Schaukeln. Extrem stabiler und steifer Rahmen. Ist aber auch dafür halt schwerer.
Und ich finde ihn schöner, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Egal wie du dich entscheidest mit Jürgen hast du einen erstklassigen Support.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Juni 2008)

mich würd mal interessieren wer den leichtesten pudel dh fährt und was so gewichtsmäßig möglich ist ohne unvernünftiog zu werden?
ich bekomm den pudel dh einfach nicht aus dem kopf


----------



## Maui (21. Juni 2008)

ich hab den Fox in Air und OEL und der Air hat egal wie lang du an jedem raetchen drehste, abgesehen vom gewicht keine chance gegen Oel. 
Fuer mich ganz subjektive und fuer die die heut DH WM gefahren sind auch objektive. 
Selbst die skinsuiteliebhaber die helium im reifen haben setzen sowas nicht ein, warum nur?

fuer mein Pudel FR ist der Air voellig ok. aber beim DH kommt er mir auf keinen mehr an de Keiler.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juni 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> ich hab den Fox in Air und OEL und der Air hat egal wie lang du an jedem raetchen drehste, abgesehen vom gewicht keine chance gegen Oel.
> Fuer mich ganz subjektive und fuer die die heut DH WM gefahren sind auch objektive.
> Selbst die skinsuiteliebhaber die helium im reifen haben setzen sowas nicht ein, warum nur?
> 
> fuer mein Pudel FR ist der Air voellig ok. aber beim DH kommt er mir auf keinen mehr an de Keiler.



ich will einen einen Dämpfer der mit Öl federt


----------



## Murx (23. Juni 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle Alutech-Jünger:
> 
> Wie fährt sich denn der Pudel im Vergleich zu einem Hardride? Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen ein Alutech zu kaufen......und da ist die Entscheidung zwischen Pudel und Hardride noch nicht klar.
> 
> ...



.. ist so ungefähr mein Einsatzspektrum - wobei das bei mir von 2000 hm bis Bikepark-DH geht. 

Ich fahr einen Pudel FR mit Rear Maxle, 222mm Rock Shox Pearl und einer 55 ATA (165mm) - 16Kg.  Fährt sich grandios. Mit dem Pearl in der oberen Anlenkung komme ich auf 165mm hinten.  Tretlagerhöhe 365mm, Lenkwinkel ~66 Grad, 30-40% Sag - ohne Durchschlag - supersoftes Heck. Die untere Anlenkung mit bis zu 190mm kannst du allerdings knicken -- zu degressiv -- sogar für einen Pearl. Das heisst - mit dem Standard 200mm Dämpfer und 50 mm Hub wirst du m.E. nur bedingt glücklich werden -- 140 mm Federweg max. 

Pearl hat noch eine anderes Feature - bei eingeschaltetem Motion Control verringert sich der Sag - auf bis zu 10%. d.h das Tretlager kommt  4-5 cm hoch, Niveauregulierung für Arme. Für die Teerstrasse jedenfalls Top....

Eine mögliche Alternative wäre übrigens noch ein Roco Air TST 222 mm.
Hat ein bisschen mehr Hub - 180mm hinten sind damit wohl drin.
Kollision ist kein Thema. Das ist dann mehr die Bike Park Variante -- der Roco spricht klar besser an als der Pearl.

Last not least: Ein Gelenk macht weniger Stress als vier.
Und der Pudel FR ist extrem stabil. Für einen Eingelenker sehr steif im Tretlagerbereich. Merkt man sowohl berghoch wie auch bergrunter.

Auf der Negativseite steht eigentlich nur Verhärten beim Bremsen -- aber dafür gibts eine BMA (ebenfalls mehr die Park Variante)

Also - wenn berghoch ein ernsthaftes Thema ist: Pudel.
Wenn berghoch kein Thema ist: Hardride.

Bike-Park tauglich sind beide aber uneingeschränkt -- das erste was bei mir vermutlich die Grätsche macht, wird wohl die 55 ATA sein.


----------



## rgk7 (23. Juni 2008)

dürfte ich mal fragen wieviel du wiegst und welche federhärte du verbaut hast?

ich wiege ca. 75 kg. und hab ne 550lbs x 2.0 verbaut. bei nem manitou 4 way...

thx


----------



## Murx (23. Juni 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> dürfte ich mal fragen wieviel du wiegst und welche federhärte du verbaut hast?
> 
> ich wiege ca. 75 kg. und hab ne 550lbs x 2.0 verbaut. bei nem manitou 4 way...
> 
> thx



Ähm ? Me ? 85 Kg - 7.5 bar.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juni 2008)

80kg - 450x2,75 roco wordlcup
im pudel DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (23. Juni 2008)

thx! ja stimmt, eigentlich könnte doch jeder mal posten was er so an dämpfer und feder bzw. federhärte verbaut hat.wäre doch mal ganz interessant zu wissen.

jürgen meinte die federhärte wäre die richtige für mich(550x2.0).ich empfinde sie aber als etwas zu hart.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2008)

Pudel DH: Fox DHX 5.0 mit 550 x 2,80, demnächst 600 x 2,80 bei 100 kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2008)

Pudel DH Update:







Neu: Mavic 823 auf Hope ProII, Hope V2, DT Swiss RWS, Thomson Elite, NC-17 Mag, 13er Ritzel, Leitungen gekürzt etc.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (26. Juni 2008)

sehr schön aufgebaut, es sieht aber einfach ungewohnt nackt aus am hinterbau


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

Danke. Is dafür schön simpel hinten.


----------



## robertg202 (30. Juni 2008)

Eine Frage an alle Pudel DH-Besitzer mit XXL Maßen: Fahrt irgendeiner von Euch mit 110kg oder mehr Lebendgewicht ein Pudel DH? (ich habe fahrfertig 130kg bei 202cm) 
Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau? Ist er steif genug?
Bin nämlich noch am schauen welcher Alutech es jetzt werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

Fahrfertig habe ich 110-115kg. Mein Pudel in L hat damit keine Probleme. Er bleibt steif wie Sau. Ich würde aber eher zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer raten. Mit Steckachse (HEX oder Maxle) eh kein Thema.
Ich denke auch nicht, das noch "größere" Sautreiber Probleme haben sollten. Einfach mal den Jürgen anrufen, was er meint oder ob er besondere Verstärkungen einarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juni 2008)

bin auch fast 2 meter groß und komm mit dem pudel dh in xl gut klar. die körpergröße is kein problem. gewicht mit passendem fahrwerk auch nicht


----------



## jota (18. Juli 2008)

am 17.7 wurde ein karton angeliefert...

nun bin ich auch glücklicher besitzer eines fr köters, gr.m,schwarz eloxal,roco r tst,mit dh hinterbau und 30er sattelrohr.
morgen werd ich das hündchen zum leben erwecken.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juli 2008)

was ist ein "dh-hinterbau"?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Juli 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle Pudel DH-Besitzer mit XXL Maßen: Fahrt irgendeiner von Euch mit 110kg oder mehr Lebendgewicht ein Pudel DH? (ich habe fahrfertig 130kg bei 202cm)
> Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau? Ist er steif genug?
> Bin nämlich noch am schauen welcher Alutech es jetzt werden soll.



ich bin zwar nicht in deiner gewichtsklasse und habe auch "nur" einen FR!
aber selbst der hinterbau des FR ist mit der 150mm steckachse richtig steif!!!!
der pudel DH ist sicher nicht weicher 

VG


----------



## jota (19. Juli 2008)

das ist der hinterbau des downhillers,und der soll laut jürgens aussage etwas steifer sein.
nackt auf der waage steht da bei mir auch 100kg.

und nun noch zwei fragen
 die sattelstütze schlabbert ein wenig im sattelrohr,ist das bei euch auch so?
die distanzscheiben zwischen hinterbau und rahmenrohr( schwingenlager)haben spiel (scheppern) ,die beiden achsschrauben sind  fest,ist das der normalzustand ?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal dem Jürgen mailen oder anrufen.


----------



## jota (19. Juli 2008)

würd ich ja gerne, aber der macht gerade urlaub.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Juli 2008)

dann musst leider warten


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

falsch, wer seine KD warten lässt hat in der heutigten Zeit verloren.

Mir ist vor 3Wochen mein Pudel FR Rahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme abgeknickt bzw. gerissen. 
OK kann passieren, sollte es aber nicht. Dann hat mir der jürgen einen neuen 09DH Hauptrahmen zugeschickt...schaut echt gut aus von der Verarbeitung etc. Allerdings wie ich ihm am Freitag aufbauen wollte musste ich feststellen, dass das Innelagergewinde total krumm reingeschitten ist. Jetzt ist mein Tretlager aussermittig oder auf Deutsch ausschuß... Da Alutech jetzt allerdings im Urlaub ist und ich dringend Ersatz brauch, hab ich mir nen SX Trail geholt. Jetzt schick ich im den Rahmen wieder zu und will meine Kohle wieder...ganz toll

und dann kommt so einer mit ner Aussage "dann musst leider warten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (21. Juli 2008)

dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß...aber im normalfalle musst du dem hersteller 3 mal die möglichkeit geben um nachzubessern...


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Juli 2008)

Klar ist das ärgerlich mit dem Innenlager, aber hätte man es nicht nachschneiden können? Wie rgk7 schon sagte, muss man dem Hersteller gewisse Nachbesserungsmöglichkeiten zugestehen, zumal Du ja, wie ich den Jü einschätze, den neuen Rahmen ohne viel Gedöns bekommen hast, oder?


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Klar ist das ärgerlich mit dem Innenlager, aber hätte man es nicht nachschneiden können? Wie rgk7 schon sagte, muss man dem Hersteller gewisse Nachbesserungsmöglichkeiten zugestehen, zumal Du ja, wie ich den Jü einschätze, den neuen Rahmen ohne viel Gedöns bekommen hast, oder?


 

Klar könnte man das Gewinde nachschneiden oder das Lager mit Gewalt einbauen, dies ist aber nicht das was ich von einem neuen Rahmen erwarte. Der Hauptrahmen hat mir auf Kulanz, aber immer noch 320Tacken gekostet und dann erwarte ich dass das Ding ohne nachbesserung funktionieren muss! So und jetzt soll ich 3Wochen darauf warten bis ich einen neuen bekomme....
Ich denke der Jürgen, wird den DH rahmen schon zurücknehmen, dann haben nämlich er und ich endlich Ruhe und ich bin mit dem Thema Alutech durch


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Alutech ist dann auch mit Dir durch. Wenn man wohl jemand garantiert keinen schlechten Service vorwerfen darf, dann ist es wohl der Jürgen !
Und von Betriebsferien hast Du schon mal was gehört, oder ? Die braucht sogar der Jürgen mal.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Großserien-Rahmen !


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Alutech ist dann auch mit Dir durch. Wenn man wohl jemand garantiert keinen schlechten Service vorwerfen darf, dann ist es wohl der Jürgen !
> Und von Betriebsferien hast Du schon mal was gehört, oder ? Die braucht sogar der Jürgen mal.
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem Großserien-Rahmen !


 
ja genau ich hab mir nen "großeserienrahmen" jetzt geholt weil, da macht man keine 3Wochen betriebsurlaub Und wenn der geschrottet wird bekomm ich innerhalb von einer Woche einen neuen...Das ist der feine Unterschied.
Ich hab nie was von schlechten Service erwähnt, im Gegenteil. Jürgen hat superschnell auf Mails reagiert. Aber trotzdem nervt sowas ungemein.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Ich arbeite hin und wieder in einem Speci-Laden, darum kann ich die Firma vom Kundenservice uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Insofern eine sehr gute Entscheidung.
Und das SX rockt sowiseso. (Ich hatte den 07er und den 08er).
Trotzdem ist mir mein Pudel zehnmal lieber, weil er eben nicht in der Golfklasse fährt, sondern sehr viel individueller ist. Wie wichtig einem das ist, muß man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich arbeite hin und wieder in einem Speci-Laden, darum kann ich die Firma vom Kundenservice uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Insofern eine sehr gute Entscheidung.
> Und das SX rockt sowiseso. (Ich hatte den 07er und den 08er).
> Trotzdem ist mir mein Pudel zehnmal lieber, weil er eben nicht in der Golfklasse fährt, sondern sehr viel individueller ist. Wie wichtig einem das ist, muß man selbst entscheiden.


 

wenn wir schon bei autos sind, ein 911er ist auch nicht sehr individuell aber sehr gut


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Klar, trotzdem würde ich mir einen Aston Martin holen. (Ich leb' in München, da ist der 911er leider so eine Art VW Golf für Abteilungsleiter und steht an jeder Ecke. Auffallen tut gelegentlich noch ein oranger oder giftgrüner GT3 RS, nach den normalen dreht sich keine Sau mehr um.)


----------



## rgk7 (21. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mir mein Pudel zehnmal lieber, weil er eben nicht in der Golfklasse fährt, sondern sehr viel individueller ist. Wie wichtig einem das ist, muß man selbst entscheiden.




Stimmt, ich hab auch schon überlegt meinen Pudel zu verkaufen, was aber andere Gründe hatte!
Nu hab ich mir das aber nochmal überlegt...zum glück! Und im Moment bin ich sogar dabei aufzurüsten: neue Dämpferfeder, umrüstung auf Steckachse mit Bremsmomentabstützung... neue Schriftzüge, andere Gabel.

Das sind halt teilweise Optionen die man eben nicht in der "Golfklasse" bekommt!

Manchmal mein ich die Leute haben einfach zu wenig Zeit oder zu wenig vertrauen oder einfach nur ein dickes fettes GAS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klar, trotzdem würde ich mir einen Aston Martin holen. (Ich leb' in München, da ist der 911er leider so eine Art VW Golf für Abteilungsleiter und steht an jeder Ecke. Auffallen tut gelegentlich noch ein oranger oder giftgrüner GT3 RS, nach den normalen dreht sich keine Sau mehr um.)


 
Stimmt war des WE erst in MUC...echt schlimm mit den Prosches bei euch.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Unsere Stadt hatten eben andere Probleme...aber die Preise sind noch nicht hoch genug. Die Russen und die Scheichs finden Quadratmeterpreise von 15000 - 20000 Euro im internationalen Preis voll ok für so eine hübsche und sichere Stadt und kaufen in der Innenstadt allles weg, was auf den Markt geworfen wird. Der normale Angestellte verschwindet halt irgendwann aus der Innenstadt. Sorry für OT.


----------



## Split (21. Juli 2008)

Ist aber sehr interessant.
Also ich bin mit den Alutech die ich bis jetzt hatte mehr alszu freiden (Alutech Pudel Fr, Pudel Dh und Hardride). Und das mal was schief läuft kann passieren sind ja halt nur Menschen (auch die hoch gelobten Nicolais haben mal solche Probleme). Aber beide sind dann in den Fällen sehr freundlich und kulant.


----------



## S*P*J (21. Juli 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Ist aber sehr interessant.
> Also ich bin mit den Alutech die ich bis jetzt hatte mehr alszu freiden (Alutech Pudel Fr, Pudel Dh und Hardride). Und das mal was schief läuft kann passieren sind ja halt nur Menschen (auch die hoch gelobten Nicolais haben mal solche Probleme). Aber beide sind dann in den Fällen sehr freundlich und kulant.


 
Also ich habe gedacht, ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen für um Umme...Kulanzbasis waren wie gesagt dann aber trotzdem 320. Der Suport ist super, schneller Mailverkehr freundliche lange Telefonate der hat sich echt alle Mühe gegeben. Allerdings bringt mir das im Moment alles gar nichts. Ich sitz nun neben einen Rahmen mit schiefen Tretlager und hab ab nächster Woche für ein Monat Urlaub...wollt nach Lenzerheide und Livingo fahren...des kann ich wenn ich mir net auf schnell was anderes geholt hätte vergessen
Vorhin hab ich von eine Dame die anscheinend beim Jürgen arbeitet eine Mail bekommen. Inhalt war, dass ich mich noch 2Wochen mit meiner beschwerde Gedulden muss. Also mein Chef ist so blöd und ist in dringenden Fällen auch im Urlaub erreichbar um seinen MA anweisungen zu geben. Des wäre doch alles so einfach wenn er nicht für 3Wochen komplett dichtmachen täte und wenigstens jemanden für Verkauf und Reklamationsabwicklung etc. am Start hätte.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2008)

Hab endlich meinen 2009er Pudel DH.
Es wurden ein paar sachen überarbeitet. Zum beispiel die Dämpferaufnahme:


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Schaut bisserl Nicolai-mäßig aus ! Schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (11. August 2008)

Hi,

hat jmd. zufällig ein Foto der BMAmontage am Hauptrahmen?

THX


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. August 2008)

bei frorider ben im album müsste eins sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jmd. zufällig ein Foto der BMAmontage am Hauptrahmen?
> 
> THX



So hier nen Foto.


----------



## rgk7 (12. August 2008)

Danke... 

Gestern Post bekommen.Mal ne 888sl ata 170-200mm eingebaut, 12mm Achse inkl. BMA umgestiegen und mal leichtere Big Bettys FR besorgt. 
Vorher 66sl, Schnellspanner, Maxxis HighRoller DH


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2008)

Du bist ja einer der ersten mit den neuen Ausfallenden für BMA, wie ist die Handhabung bzw, der Radwechsel?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (13. August 2008)

klärt mich auf...ich kann auf dem bild kein unterschied zu den alten ausfallern feststellen


----------



## rsu (13. August 2008)

@rgk7: schicker Farbmix bei Deinem Pudel


----------



## rgk7 (13. August 2008)

Mit Sicherheit kann ich den Unterschied nicht sagen, ich denke das die alte BMA nicht mit dem Ausfallende vormontiert geliefert wurde?

Bei mir kam alles als ein Teil. Vormontiert halt.

Rad Einbau klappt ziemlich gut. Achse nehmen und einfach durchstecken, verschrauben, fertig. Beim Ausbau hab ich aber nen Durchschlag benötigt um die Achse wieder herauszubekommen.

Ansonsten 100% zufrieden. Durch die Achse und das höhere Gewicht der BMA   fühlt sich der Hinterbau wesentlich besser an. Sehr laufruhig.
Funktion der BMA ist auch perfekt soweit ich das jetzt getestet habe. Auch keine Geräuschentwicklung oder ähnliches beim Bremsen.

Der Farbmix hat sich eigentlich zufällig so ergeben. Die Felgen hatte ich vorher an meinem Stinky, fand die dann so gut das ich mir die gleichen nochmal für den Pudel geholt habe. Genauso siehts mit den Pedalen aus... und die Gabel und der Vorbau ist sowieso vom Stinky...
Vom Fahrgefühl find ich ne 888 besser als eine 66 am Pudel, solange sie einstellbar ist. 200mm auf Dauer find ich zu viel des guten für den FR-Rahmen.
Die weissen Aufkleber hatte ich noch zu Hause, vorher schwarz..

@Frorider Ben: Hast du deine Ausfallenden mit Senkschrauben befestigt? Sind am Rahmen Senkungen vorhanden? Meine Ausfallenden wurden mit Senkschrauben geliefert, am Rahmen sind aber keine Senkungen. Verwundert mich etwas...

Ok, du hast wohl Senkschrauben+Senkung wie ich sehe.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2008)

So wie auf dem Bild sind die Ausfaller doch auch nicht richtig montiert !
Ist das eine 150er Hinterachse ? Dann brauchst du diesen silbernen Adapter nicht, dann paßt es auch mit den Senkkopfschrauben. Die gesenkten Schrauben werden immer in die schwarzen Ausfaller mit der Senkung geschraubt. Die silberne Platte ist nur ein Adapter von 150 auf 135.


----------



## rgk7 (13. August 2008)

Adapter? Beim Frorider Ben?  Ganz normales Ausfallende... Ich würd sagen das das richtig montiert ist. An den Ausfallern am Rahmen sind halt Senkungen, bei mir nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. August 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit kann ich den Unterschied nicht sagen, ich denke das die alte BMA nicht mit dem Ausfallende vormontiert geliefert wurde?
> 
> Bei mir kam alles als ein Teil. Vormontiert halt.
> 
> ...


#

Jo sind Senkschrauben dran, müsste bei danger deluxe auch so sein.

genau das ist der unterschied, meine BMA und die von Danger sind nicht fest mit dem Ausfallende verbunden, daher fällt die BMA runter wenn die Achse draußen ist und der Radwechsel war erschwert.
Deswegen hat Jü die Ausfallenden überarbeitet, jetzt sind sie direkt verbunden und schwarz eloxiert.
Also bekommste die Achse ohne Hilfe von nem Austreiber nicht raus?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Bild sind die Ausfaller doch auch nicht richtig montiert !
> Ist das eine 150er Hinterachse ? Dann brauchst du diesen silbernen Adapter nicht, dann paßt es auch mit den Senkkopfschrauben. Die gesenkten Schrauben werden immer in die schwarzen Ausfaller mit der Senkung geschraubt. Die silberne Platte ist nur ein Adapter von 150 auf 135.



Wen meinst du jetzt? also meine ist richtig montiert. passt auch ne 150er Nabe rein und alles funzt
nen normales Ausfallende ist es auch net, da ein normales mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme kommt


----------



## rgk7 (14. August 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Also bekommste die Achse ohne Hilfe von nem Austreiber nicht raus?



Vielleicht klappts mit nem Ringschlüssel besser als mit einem Maulschlüssel. Muss nur mehr Kraft aufgewendet werden.
Sobald das Gewinde der Achse aus dem Ausfallende herausgeschraubt ist, drückt das Gewicht des Laufrades auf die Achse(logisch...) dadurch verkantet sich die Achse im Laufrad bzw. in der Durchführung des Ausfallendes.

Durch leichtes Anheben bzw. Ruckeln am Laufrad gehts etwas leichtgängiger.


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. August 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappts mit nem Ringschlüssel besser als mit einem Maulschlüssel. Muss nur mehr Kraft aufgewendet werden.
> Sobald das Gewinde der Achse aus dem Ausfallende herausgeschraubt ist, drückt das Gewicht des Laufrades auf die Achse(logisch...) dadurch verkantet sich die Achse im Laufrad bzw. in der Durchführung des Ausfallendes.
> 
> Durch leichtes Anheben bzw. Ruckeln am Laufrad gehts etwas leichtgängiger.



ich hab immer Ne Ratsche dabei mit passenden Ringschlüsselaufsatz.
jo das Problem mit dem verkannten hatte ich auch dachte es Lag an der BMA.
deswegen wollte ich die neue Variante, aber es lag doch nur an der Passung am Ausfallende.
Ich schiebe immer nen 10er Inbus von hinten rein damit die Achse in Waage ist.


----------



## Pudelreiter (14. August 2008)

Hiho,
Bin neu hier und wollt auch mal meinen Slope-Pudel vorstellen:


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. August 2008)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Bin neu hier und wollt auch mal meinen Slope-Pudel vorstellen:



Das ist aber der Pudel DH Rahmen, der Slop und FR werden oben am Oberrohr angelenkt

siehe Foto


----------



## Pudelreiter (15. August 2008)

Nicht meiner  . Jürgen hat beim Sloper die Aufnahme auch nach unten verlegt, da dadurch der Hinterbau progressiver arbeitet .


----------



## rgk7 (16. August 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hab meinen pudel mal bischen abspecken lassen, dürfte jetzt bei ca 17kg sein   vorher 18,....kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das der Fox Float RP 23?

Wie macht sich denn der Dämpfer in dem Rahmen? Irgendwelche Probleme bisher oder Durchschläge?


----------



## rgk7 (29. August 2008)

Ich hab mich immernoch nicht zu 100% entschieden welchen Dämpfer ich nu kaufen soll für meinen Pudel FR.

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Fox RP 23, da dieser in allen Positionen der Schwinge passen sollte, da kein Ausgleichsbehälter. Jedoch denke ich nicht das der RP 23 für DH ausreichend ist.
Ich will ja nicht nur einen leichteren Dämpfer, sondern bei der Gelegenheit mehr Federweg herauskitzeln.

Andere Möglichkeit ist der Roco TST Air.
Jedoch habe ich mit meinem jetzigem Dämpfer das Problem das der Ausgleichsbehälter in den Rahmen haut, sobald ich die hintere untere Aufnahme der Schwinge wähle.

Deswegen wollte ich euch nu mal fragen ob es überhaupt möglich ist einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter zu montieren ohne das dieser bei 185mm Federweg in den Rahmen haut.
Auf einigen Fotos habe ich gesehen das der Dämpfer "gedreht" wurde und anders herum verbaut ist. Ich habe das noch nicht ausprobiert mit meinem Dämpfer, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es so funktioniert?

Die meisten Leute hier im Forum scheinen nur die oberen Befestigungsbohrungen der Schwinge zu nutzen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (29. August 2008)

Der Roco ohne Biggy soll ja downhill tauglich sein, vll wäre der was für dich?


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2008)

Update aktueller Stand:














Neu:
Rock Shox Boxxer Team 09 mit WC Solo Air
Reverse Fli XXL bar
E:thirteen Ali Stem
Maxxis Highroller UST 2,5" 42a

Gewicht: 19,67kg


----------



## Tom$ (7. September 2008)

Schön!


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2008)

sieht fett aus, hm sollten die neuen Boxxer nicht jetzt Postmount Standard haben? hatte ich hier im Forum jedenfalls gelesen


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2008)

Tja...die Realität schaut anders aus !


----------



## Pudelreiter (7. September 2008)

Schönen Pudel haste da und für n Getriebebike auch noch relativ leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2008)

Das Zielgewicht ist noch ein Stück niedriger, zur Zeit nur nicht finanzierbar...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tja...die Realität schaut anders aus !



sorry hab sie mit den 2010er Modellen verwechselt.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

sagmal passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein aber wie findest du den reverse flibar xxl mit seinen 760mm breite warum fahren den so viele gibts da en vorteil gegenüber nem 710mm breiten


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. September 2008)

im grunde ist alles geschmackssache, probier einfach mal nen breiten flachen lenker aus und entscheide selbst. ich finde man hat mehr kontrolle, eine bessere position auf dem bike und kann mehr druck in den kurven aufbaun. ist aber nur meine persönliche meinung, probiers einfach mal aus und entscheide selbst.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

ok mach ich dann einfach mal


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. September 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> ok mach ich dann einfach mal



und kürzen kann man ja trotzdem noch


----------



## rgk7 (18. September 2008)

So, ein weiterer Pudel FR für den Schrott! 
Mit dem Thema Alutech dürfte ich soweit wohl durch sein.
Falls jmd. die neuen Ausfallenden mit BMA braucht, oder einen Roco TST Air 200/57mm Hub bitte anschreiben. Der Dämpfer ist 3mal gefahren, die BMA ist ca. 8 Wochen alt. Mache nen guten Preis!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. September 2008)

was ist kaputt?


----------



## rgk7 (18. September 2008)

...


----------



## bobtailoner (18. September 2008)

wo ist denn jetzt bei dem blauen der riss oder was auch immer?!
mach mal nen foto ohne blitz, vielleicht sieht man es dann besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (18. September 2008)

Riss ist NOCH keiner da, aber man erkennt sehr schön den farblichen Unterschied nach der Schweißnaht... die ganzen feinen Risse im Lack.
Jürgen will mir den Rahmen zwar schweißen, bzw. auf Modell 09 pimpen, aber davon halt ich nix.
Weitere Beschädigungen würden dadurch zwar unterbunden, aber ändert halt nix an der Tatsache das der Rahmen defekt ist!


----------



## robertg202 (18. September 2008)

Warm nicht? dickeres Oberrohr oder verbesserte Dämpferaufnahme (längere Lochleisten am Oberrohr, hat das der 2009er nicht eh?) und das ganze Problem ist gelöst. Dann gibts da nichts mehr zu meckern.
Wenn der Rahmen geschweißt ist oder das Rohr ausgetauscht ist er ja dadurch nichtmehr defekt......sondern repariert, das ist ja der Sinn an der Sache.


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2008)

@rgk7: da Jürgen in der Regel sehr fair ist, fände ich es auch sehr fair, wenn du diese Dinge ertsmal mit ihm klären würdest und nicht dauernd hier Bilder von deinen zermoschten Rahmen posten würdest.
Oder du könntest wenigstens erklären, unter welchen Umständen sich deine Rahmen immer wieder so "verformen".


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. September 2008)

das sind halt die alten rohre, bei den neuen rahmen tritt das problem nicht mehr auf.


----------



## rgk7 (18. September 2008)

Nur der blaue Rahmen ist mir!
Ist auf unserem local Track passiert, kein Sprung über 2m, nicht im Flat gelandet, keine Durchschläge, kein TST an gehabt und ich wiege nur 68 kg...
Ich mein ich will den Rahmen so oder so nicht mehr fahren, egal wie ich die Sache geregelt bekomme...

Wenn das Oberrohr ausgetauscht wird sieht die Sache anders aus, aber Jürgen hat das jetzt nicht näher erklärt ob das Rohr eben mitgetauscht wird. Sollte er halt näher erklären sowas(Habe diesbezüglich jetzt nochmal EXTRA nachgefragt). Ist ja nicht so das ich das nicht regeln wollte, aber wenn er keine Lust hat mir da was zu schreiben, dann ist das auch net die feine Art.
Laut Gutachter gilt der Rahmen, wenn das Oberrohr nicht getauscht wird, wenn nur die seitliche Verstärkung angeschweisst wird weiterhin als defekt! Weitere Beschädigungen sind so womöglich unterbunden aber Fachmännisch ist das nicht.



san_andreas schrieb:


> @rgk7: da Jürgen in der Regel sehr fair ist, fände ich es auch sehr fair, wenn du diese Dinge ertsmal mit ihm klären würdest und nicht dauernd hier Bilder von deinen zermoschten Rahmen posten würdest.
> Oder du könntest wenigstens erklären, unter welchen Umständen sich deine Rahmen immer wieder so "verformen".


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2008)

du bist jetzt nicht so experte beim rahmenbauen oder?
hatte nen lambda,risse am steuerrohrbereich,altes gusset wurde entfernt und neues geändertes gusset eingeschweißt,ist fast drei jahre her und der rahmen wurde regelmäßig bewegt und nicht verschont und fährt heute noch ohne defekte rum,der jürgen weiß was er macht,er ist rahmenbauer und macht sowas jeden tag,du nicht und kannst es sicher nicht beurteilen ob und wie man da was reparieren kann


----------



## rgk7 (18. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> du bist jetzt nicht so experte beim rahmenbauen oder?
> hatte nen lambda,risse am steuerrohrbereich,altes gusset wurde entfernt und neues geändertes gusset eingeschweißt,ist fast drei jahre her und der rahmen wurde regelmäßig bewegt und nicht verschont und fährt heute noch ohne defekte rum,der jürgen weiß was er macht,er ist rahmenbauer und macht sowas jeden tag,du nicht und kannst es sicher nicht beurteilen ob und wie man da was reparieren kann



Richtig, ich bin kein Rahmenbauer und kann es demnach nicht beurteilen.
Deshalb habe ich aber einen Gutachter. Jetzt zitiere ich mich mal selbst aus meinem vorherigen Post da du anscheinend einige Zeilen übersprungen hast:

 Laut Gutachter gilt der Rahmen, wenn das Oberrohr NICHT getauscht wird, wenn nur die seitliche Verstärkung angeschweisst wird weiterhin als defekt! Weitere Beschädigungen SIND SO womöglich UNTERBUNDEN aber Fachmännisch ist das nicht.

Und wie gesagt, WENN das Oberrohr getauscht wird sieht die Sache anders aus...
Dann würd ich mir die Sache mit dem Gutachter sparen und würde den Rahmen reparieren lassen. Gar keine Frage!

 Also sorry für das Missverständnis...


----------



## robertg202 (18. September 2008)

Dann ruf ihn an und klär das! Wenn man drüber redet läßt sich vieles lösen...
Aber einfach so in der Gegend herumpöbeln ist wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## S*P*J (19. September 2008)

wie bitte,

jeden anderen Hersteller würdet ihr in den Foren zerreisen wenn er so was auf den Markt bringt. Des Teil ist voll fürm Popo und kulanz nenne ich was anderes. Zuerst wollte er mir auch das Oberrohr austauschen, dass hab ich abgelehnt...so ein ****...ich bin zwar kein rahmenbauer dafür aber Maschinenbauer. Und da weiss ich das ein reparierter Rahmen nie wieder ohne den Gussetmist so sein wird wie ein neuer. 
Die einzige Option wo ich bekommen habe war ein 09er Hauptrahmen für 330 Tacken!

Naja ich bin mit dem Mist durch, kauft euch was ihr wollt. Ich fahr nur noch Marken wie Speci oder Cannondale...da hab ich den besten Service der Welt und dass mein SX 10mal geiler fährt als mein EX-Pudel ist auch FAKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (19. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @rgk7: da Jürgen in der Regel sehr fair ist, fände ich es auch sehr fair, wenn du diese Dinge ertsmal mit ihm klären würdest und nicht dauernd hier Bilder von deinen zermoschten Rahmen posten würdest.
> Oder du könntest wenigstens erklären, unter welchen Umständen sich deine Rahmen immer wieder so "verformen".


 

servus, wir sind nicht ein und dieselbe Person!


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

Ich hab' ja auch nicht mit dir geredet, oder ?


----------



## rgk7 (19. September 2008)

330 fürn neuer Hauptrahmen iss ok, frag ich mich nur wieso mir der JÜ den Preis nicht nennen will... und erst kalkulieren muss.
Mit dem Service sehe ich genauso.Größere Hersteller können sich sowas einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

Dass SPJ ausgerechnet Cannondale als Beispiel für tollen Service nennt...die geben selber zu, dass ihr Service noch stark verbesserungswürdig ist.
Specialized spielt tatsächlich in einer eigenen Liga. Der Service ist echt top.
Die hatten mit den Demos aber auch Probleme, haben sie aber problemlos getauscht.

@rgk7: Tausch den Hauptrahmen und verkauf den Rahmen dann, wenn du ihm nicht mehr vertraust.


----------



## rgk7 (19. September 2008)

Nein, ich lass den Rahmen jetzt reparieren, da das Oberrohr getauscht wird.Noch die Gusssets dran und gut iss.
Wenn jmd. interesse an dem Rahmen hat bitte pm.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (19. September 2008)

lol bei euch muss ich micht echt fragen he ihr seid net normal he zieht über die leute ab mein gott versetzt euch mal in denen ihr lage also.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

Besoffen ? Weiche Drogen ? Zu harte Drogen ?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (19. September 2008)

@san andreas: Besoffen ? Weiche Drogen ? Zu harte Drogen ?
weder das eine, noch das andere komisch hier ist man gleich auf drogen, wenn man mal nicht der volks meinung ist sag ich mal ich finde es aber einfach nur traurig das bei jedem mist, über den hersteller bzw. die person der die marke gehört gleich voll abgelästert wird, aber ist eure sache. ich auf jeden fall werde sowas nicht machen.! klar kann die leute verstehen die sind aufgeregt, wegen sowas aber man muss auch den hersteller verstehen können! meine meinung dazu und san andreas kannst dir sicher sein ganz nüchtern und ohne drogen


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

@TeamFreak 123: das war nur ironisch auf deinen verwursteteln Satz bezogen. Nix für ungut !
Ansonsten bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. Dass Schäden immer hier im Forum breit getreten werden, finde ich auch saublöd. Vorallem wenn der Hersteller keine Chance hat, das ganze aus seiner Sicht darzustellen.
Schönen Abend noch !


----------



## Team Freak 123 (20. September 2008)

ok, danke dir auch. hab ich mir schon halb gedacht mit dem ironisch gemeint. also dann mal ride on mfg


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

Weißt du schon, wann dein Keiler kommt ? Den 2009er finde ich sooo geil.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (20. September 2008)

ja, ab nächste woche mittwoch, hat jürgen gemeint kann er kommen. bloß ist meiner noch nicht so arg schwer, und hat noch die alte anlenkung ist bisschen geändert worden alles! auf meinen wunsch hin, bin aber auch mal gesapnnt wie er dann aussieht.


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

Bin auch gespannt, hehe. Gut Nacht !


----------



## Team Freak 123 (20. September 2008)

jo, dir auch. ich stell dann mal en bild online vom rahmen. und dann vom fertigen bike, kein problem dir auch gute nacht.


----------



## rgk7 (20. September 2008)

tja eigentlich wollte ich auch mal den keiler...

aus keiler wird demo oder glory.


----------



## Maui (20. September 2008)

ich fahr mal drauf, sehr bald  bin mal gespannt ob der jue da wirklich nochverbesserungen zu m einem 07 rausgekitzelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (21. September 2008)

Des is mai Hüpferle für 2009






















Round about 17,9kg

Hat zufällig jmd ne BMA + passende Ausfallenden(für Hexa in schwarz) günstig abzugeben?
Ja ich hätte ich auch das ganze Forum durchlesen können, war nur grad so ne spontane Idee.
Wenn ja, Preis, Zustand, evtl Gewicht? Danke.
Antwort dauert ein wenig da ich erstma 2 wochen ohne I-net bin.

Schnieken Gruß
der Fro


----------



## ewoq (21. September 2008)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Pudelreiter (21. September 2008)

Yeah, saunice, erinnert mich voll an meinen
Is das auch der Sloper, oder n Downhiller?


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2008)

Sehr schön ! Welche Farbe ?


----------



## Up&Down (21. September 2008)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Round about 17,9kg



Schickes Bike. <klugschei$$er>Ein Roundabout ist aber immer noch ein Kreisverkehr, und NICHT etwa ein "ungefähr".

Leuts, wenn ihr schon kein Deutsch könnt, lasst doch wenigstens das arme Englisch zufrieden.</klugschei$$er>

Hab ich es schon erwähnt? -> Ein schickes Bike!


----------



## Lukas92 (23. September 2008)

ich seh kein bild^^


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Das Bild ist weg !


----------



## Speedpower (23. September 2008)

Ich bin mal so dreist die Bilder vom Frorider neu zu verlinken, da er ja n Weilchen nicht Online ist.


----------



## Lukas92 (23. September 2008)

ich kann sie einfach nicht sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (25. September 2008)

geiler frosch  gefällt mir sehr gut, ist mal was anderes.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. September 2008)

mir gefällts mal nicht so, is nicht ganz mein farbton, aber sonst stimmig aufgebaut, perfekt. lasst ihn spaß haben damit fertig. ride on


----------



## GM210 (26. September 2008)

@ Up&Down:

"round about" heisst ungefähr Du Experte. Wenn schon Klug********n auf so frontale Art und Weise, dann bitte doch richtig. Nur um Dich nicht dumm sterben zu lassen, der Kreisverkehr schreibt sich "roundabout" wie Du oben ja schon so dezent bemerkt hast.

Der grüne Pudel rockt im übrigen. Echt schön das Gerät.


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Oktober 2008)

Schön Dank für die Beiträge.
Bin jetzt mal ein paar Km um München gefahren...herlich...lässt sich super fahren.

Jo, danke Jens für die Bilder War bei nur ein schneller Versuch da ich los musste.

@Pudelreiter: Dat is der original Pudel DH

@san_andreas: Farbe? Froschgrün Nee, kann es dir nich genau sagen.

@up&down: Jaein, du hast recht round about heißt, richig bemerkt nicht "ungefähr", das Wort welches ich meinte nennt sich einfach nur "around"

Grüße
der Fro


----------



## GM210 (3. Oktober 2008)

also laut leo heisst es schon round about: 
http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&from=fx3&search=round+about
ist ja aber auch wurscht, hier soll es ja um bikes gehen. Viel Spass weiterhin mit dem Teil. Achja, wie gefallen Dir denn bisher die Felgen? Sind bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Frorider86 (3. Oktober 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> also laut leo heisst es schon round about:
> http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&from=fx3&search=round+about
> ist ja aber auch wurscht, hier soll es ja um bikes gehen. Viel Spass weiterhin mit dem Teil. Achja, wie gefallen Dir denn bisher die Felgen? Sind bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl.



RICHTÖÖÖÖG

Ich fahre jetzt die Felgen gut 3 Jahre. ICH habe keine Probleme damit. Vielen sagen das sie zu "weich" sind und schnell dellen bekommen. Ich war jetzt 4mal damit in WiBe, etliche Male im Deister...Singletrail DH und habe sie im Dirt gefahren. Keine Dellen etc.
Aber die 09er sollen stablier sein und das "Problem" nich haben.
Ansonsten, schicke, leichte, stabile und edle Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre die Felgen und sie haben massiv Dellen. Ich habe aber auch 5.1er mit Dellen (es hieß hier schon öfter mal im Forum, dass die 5.1er ne festere Legierung hätten, scheint mir nicht so). Die Frage ist doch: was fährst du mit welchem Systemgewicht wie schnell mit welchem Luftdruck.

Mit > 2 Bar und <75 kg und WiBe wirst du keine Dellen haben. Mit <2 Bar >75 kg und Strecken wie Todnau und Wildbad wirst du massiv Dellen haben. Dafür aber auch Grip ohne Ende.

Wer keine Dellen hat, nutzt die Felge nicht wirklich aus.

Ein paar Dellen + kein Platter (richtige DH-Reifen mal vorausgesetzt, also 2ply-Karkasse) sind die richtige Kombi.

Die Dellen kann man locker rausbiegen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Oktober 2008)

so ein quatsch, echt ich habe lieber keine dellen in meiner felge, wie das welche drin sind. das ist nämlich ein stabilitäts nachteil in meinen augen, wenn schon dellen drin sind, und rund laufen tun sie auch nicht mehr dann. naja was solls jeder so wie ers braucht. 
ride on


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Oktober 2008)

Also komplettes Gewicht bei mir ca. 80kg ohne Bike
Und Big Betty mit ca 2,5Bar
Klar wenn ich so wenig Luftdruck fahre das ich "Durchschläge" habe, das denn da die Felge i-wann nach gibt. Okay, die DT villt. eher als ne Doppeltrack...
Villt habe ich eine zu saubere Fahrweise als das es mir mit den Dellen passieren könnte  
Fazit: Ich hatte noch keine Dellen bei mir. Habe aber auch schon einige andere Fahre z.B. in WiBe gesehen, wo die Felge nich mehr so "schön" aussah.


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 90kg,und fahre mit 1.3-1,5 bar.
Ich hab schon unzählige Durchschläge gehabt,aber noch nix an der Felge defekt,und auch noch NIE einen Platten gehabt.

Aber ich fahre auch ne Alutech Felge,z.Z. die MX bald demnächst die MX.
Natürlich mit Maxxix DH Schlauch und DH Reifen.Mir ist das Gewicht auch völlig schnuppe...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Oktober 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 90kg,und fahre mit 1.3-1,5 bar.
> Ich hab schon unzählige Durchschläge gehabt,aber noch nix an der Felge defekt,und auch noch NIE einen Platten gehabt.
> 
> Aber ich fahre auch ne Alutech Felge,z.Z. die MX bald demnächst die MX.
> Natürlich mit Maxxix DH Schlauch und DH Reifen.Mir ist das Gewicht auch völlig schnuppe...



ist genauso wie bei mir, allerdings hab ich jetzt hinten 2 dellen.
Aber lieber ne Delle beim Renne als nen Platten


----------



## softbiker (13. November 2008)

Also der grüne Pudel ist schon geil.

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir für den Park noch ein Radlchen anschaffe.

Mein Helius FR ist mir dafür etwas zu light.

Entweger Nico UFO ST oder eben Pudel. Genauso wie der grüne müsste es aussehen. Dicke Totem und dieses Dormant-Grün 
Ich liebe es. Dann noch nen schönen 2350 LRS von DT und das wärs denne och.

Welche Version vom Pudel würdet ihr denn für den Bikepark nehmen? Oder doch lieber ne Wuidsau??


----------



## Pudelreiter (13. November 2008)

Wenn du nen total verspielten Hund haben willst und auch rumtricksen willst, dann würd ich dir den Sloper ans Herz legen. Ich fahr den selber und der is einfach perfekt dafür. Er hat halt ne kürzere Kettenstrebe und das Oberrohr fällt stärker ab, wodurch er super zum Tricksen ist (NFCC, etc.), größere Drops und Sprünge sind auch kein problem. Sofern du aber auch mal bergauf fahren willst ist das natürlich von nachteil, dann eher den Freeride-Pudel.
Zu guter letzt der Downhillpudel: Hat ne längere Kettenstrebe wie der Sloper und ist dadurch laufruhiger, dafür aber auch nen tick träger wie der Slopepudel.
Der klare Vorteil vom Pudel zur Wildsau ist halt die einfachheit bedingt durch das Eingelenkerprinzip und natürlich der Preis.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Grüße,
Dave

PS.: Wenn was nich stimmen sollte, bitte ich um korrektur


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. November 2008)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Wenn du nen total verspielten Hund haben willst und auch rumtricksen willst, dann würd ich dir den Sloper ans Herz legen. Ich fahr den selber und der is einfach perfekt dafür. Er hat halt ne kürzere Kettenstrebe und das Oberrohr fällt stärker ab, wodurch er super zum Tricksen ist (NFCC, etc.), größere Drops und Sprünge sind auch kein problem. Sofern du aber auch mal bergauf fahren willst ist das natürlich von nachteil, dann eher den Freeride-Pudel.
> Zu guter letzt der Downhillpudel: Hat ne längere Kettenstrebe wie der Sloper und ist dadurch laufruhiger, dafür aber auch nen tick träger wie der Slopepudel.
> Der klare Vorteil vom Pudel zur Wildsau ist halt die einfachheit bedingt durch das Eingelenkerprinzip und natürlich der Preis.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
> ...



kontra eines schweinetreibers:

für die Sau spricht der geniale Hinterbau mit super Antriebseigenschaften bei mittlerem und großem Blatt sowie Bremsneutralität sowie die massive Wandelbarkeit des Konzepts. Das Ding kannst  du mit 15 Minuten und schmalem Werkzeug vom DH Tier zur Tourenschlampe umstecken, und damit meine ich nicht nur Federweg sondern die Komplette Geometrie mit allen Maßen (Tretlagerhöhe, Progression, Federweg, Radstand (!) )

gehört nicht in den thread, wollte aber mal gesagt sein *g*


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2008)

Auch hier:














Neu:
nano-schwarz by Nicolai
Decals
Pedale


----------



## lipmo51 (15. November 2008)

sieht viel besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (15. November 2008)

sah schon vorher richtig geil aus, und sieht jetzt wieder genauso geil aus. aber mir persönlich gefallen die kurbeln net, aber daran kann man nix ändern denk ich mal. und ich würde schwarze 5050draufmachen, aber sonst perfekt. viel spaß damit.!!! ride on


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2008)

Bei den Kurbeln hat man wenigstens das gute Gefühl, dass man sie auch als Stemmeisen benützen könnte.
Hier liegen noch schwarze NC 17 Mags rum, die haben aber Zähne gespuckt.


----------



## Blackspire (19. November 2008)

so nach 8 wochen, hatte ich gestern mal lust ein foto zu machen...Pudel DH (M)

lrs, kefü , kb fehlen noch....


----------



## Pudelreiter (19. November 2008)

Schöner Rahmen. Dann wünsch ich dir mal ganz viel Spaß beim Aufbau und mach Fotos wenns fertig is


----------



## Blackspire (19. November 2008)

ohja wenns fertig ist...darauf freue ich mich schon lange^^


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2008)

@Blackspire: Sehr schöner Rahmen ! Wenn du den Dämpfer so fahren willst, würde ich mal vorsichtshalber die Feder ausbauen und schauen, ob der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Einfedern nicht an der Dämpferaufnahme anschlägt.


----------



## Blackspire (19. November 2008)

ja, ich weis das muss ich dann alles mal überprüfen...zumal ich den rahmen eh mit 26 zoll hinterrad fahren werde, da sind die einstellmöglichkeiten ja leider ein wenig eingeschränkt.

Noch was am rande: was für einen steuersatz fahrt ihr denn in euren alutechs (1 1/8)?
alle den steelset?


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2008)

Der Jürgen besteht auf hoher Einpresstiefe. Der Chris King Steelset ist natürlich der leckerste.


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. November 2008)

Den Alutech one point five mit 1 1/8 Reducer set, fahre den seit einem Jahr und keine Probleme damit.
Sieht echt schön aus dein Pudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (19. November 2008)

mein pudeltier ist auch schon länger fertig,und es gibt erotische schwarz/weiß fotos mit der alten mechanischen kamera obskura gemacht .irgendwie hab ich keine lust das rädchen digital ins rechte licht zu rücken.
aber irgendwann passiert es es.


----------



## Blackspire (20. Dezember 2008)

So heute war ich das erste mal fahren, schöne Sache, brauch aber noch eine 450er Feder, die verbaute 550er is mir zu hart...







die Boxxer wird noch passend zum Rahmen schwarzmatt lackiert und neue Decals kommen auch noch drauf

Hier die die Teile:

Rahmen: 2008er Alutech Pudel DH (schwarzmatt, Medium)
Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 4.0
Gabel: 2007er Boxxer Race
Steuersatz: Alutech
Vorbau: Funn integriert 31,8 mm
Lenker: Truvativ Holfeller low, 710mm
Griffe: Nc 17 Lock on
Klemme: eigentlich Hope, grad die vom Ht
Stütze: Thomson Elite 31,6mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr 135gr
Kettenführung: Gamut 
Kurbel: Hone
Pedalen: Nc 17 Mg1
Kettenblatt: e.13 36 Zähne
Ritzel: Dura Ace
Kette: Hg 73
Schaltwerk: Dura ace, kurzer Käfig 
Schalthebel: XT
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3, 203mm
Naben: Tattoo
Speichen: Dt Swiss
Felgen: Sun Single Track 36 Loch
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 13
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller DH 2,5 60A (hinten), Maxxis Swampthing DH 2,5 42A (vorn)

Gewicht: ?? ca. 17,8kg


----------



## Pudelreiter (22. Dezember 2008)

Yeah sieht gut aus


----------



## Fiveages (22. Dezember 2008)

Hey Everyone,

sind ja ein paar nette Pudels am Start hier 

Baue auch gerade einen auf, habe das Rahmenkit vor ca. 4 Wochen erstanden. Wollte mal zwischendurch zwei Fragen einwerfen!

Erstens, wo bekommt man nen genauen Überblick, was man mit welchem Dämpferaufnahmepunkt verstellt und welche Varianten mit nem 26" Hinterrad möglich sind??

Und zweitens suche ich gerade nach nem netten LRS. Sind Alutechlaufräder genau so Spitze wie die Rahmen oder fahrt ihr eher so Sachen wie DoubleTracks etc..?

Ach ja...haben nen Pudel DH!

Beste Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2008)

Double Tracks ?:kotz:


----------



## michar (22. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Double Tracks ?:kotz:



double tracks, monster t und dann als sattel nen selle italia slr....so stell ich mirs gayl vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2008)

@Fiveages: im Ernst: die verschiedenen Anlenkungen etc. sind hier irgendwo weiter vorne erklärt.
Die Alutech Laufräder taugen schon, sind aber nicht besonders leicht. Hol dir Mavic-Felgen auf Hope-Naben.


----------



## Fiveages (22. Dezember 2008)

...jo danke für die Antworten. Hab die Zeichnungen gefunden für die Aufnahmepunkte!

Nur werd ich nciht ganz schlau, welche Einstellungen ich mit nem 26" Rad nicht fahren kann...wäre echt interessant zu wissen...Hab ich da was überlesen oder gibts da auch noch Infos zu!

Grüße


----------



## Blackhawk88 (23. Dezember 2008)

mit 26'' geht wenig federweg und tiefes trettlager nicht
meiner meinung nach wäre die kombi sowieso unmöglich fahrbar, von der entstehenden geometrie her


----------



## Blackspire (23. Dezember 2008)

also viel federweg mit tiefem tretlager geht??


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Dezember 2008)

Blackspire schrieb:


> also viel federweg mit tiefem tretlager geht??



mit nem highroller geht minimalfederweg und tiefes tretlager, maximalfederweg geht nur mit hohem tretlager, welches aber auch noch tief ist. oder so


----------



## Fiveages (23. Dezember 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! Die Wände kommen näher...

Also ich fasse mal zusammen!

Maximalfederweg nur mit hohem Tretlager und NICHT mit tiefem Tretlager!

Minimalfederweg mit beiden Tretlagerhöhen möglich!

All Right?

Da ich ein absoluter Neuling auf nem Reinrassigen Dowhnillbike bin würd mich nochmal der Lenkwinkel interessieren?

Lieber flach oder was steiler? Wo liegen da die Vor-bzw Nachteile?

Heißen Dank für eure Antworten!!

Vorweihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## lipmo51 (23. Dezember 2008)

probier einfach mal alles aus.....der eine mag es SO,der andere SO....

DU musst doch damit klar kommen,und das Fahren muss DIR spaß machen mit dem Bike. 
Solltest alle Einstellungen durchtesten,und das beste für DICH rauspicken.


----------



## michar (23. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir wurd ausm keiler doch ein pudel dh...hab sehr sehr lange aufn keiler gewartet..aber es hat sich kein ende der warterei abgezeichnet..daher dann umschwung aufn wunderschoenen pudel dh mit bma..der auch schon aufm weg ist! Allerdings auch noch ein paar fragen...sattelklemme...34.9? bei nem fahrergewicht von ca 75kg....mit ca 30% sag...passt da ca 400lbs?


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> also bei mir wurd ausm keiler doch ein pudel dh...hab sehr sehr lange aufn keiler gewartet..aber es hat sich kein ende der warterei abgezeichnet..daher dann umschwung aufn wunderschoenen pudel dh mit bma..der auch schon aufm weg ist! Allerdings auch noch ein paar fragen...sattelklemme...34.9? bei nem fahrergewicht von ca 75kg....mit ca 30% sag...passt da ca 400lbs?



Der Frage schließ ich mich gleich an.
Suche ein passendes Setup für mein FOX DHX 4.0 Dämpfer in meinem Pudel.
Gewicht 75Kg
Setup: DH/fr
Feder: Suche noch eine passende.

Ratschläge? Hat jmd ein passendes Setup parat?

Frohes Fest

der Fro


----------



## michar (23. Dezember 2008)

also nach einem langen telefonat mim jürgen heute meinte er mindestens 400lbs...eher sogar weniger...350lbs! Hatte schon mehrere eingelenker die aehnlich angelenkt waren und da wars auch so das ich entweder 350 oder 400lbs gefahren bin..je nach dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (23. Dezember 2008)

und was ist jetzt mit der sattelklemme...ist das 34.9?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab im Pudel DH bei ca. 105kg Einsatzgewicht eine 550er und die paßt perfekt.
Sollte mit 350 - 400 bei dir hinkommen.
Klemme 34.9 !


----------



## michar (25. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit rock shox vivid im pudel dh? weil den ,,orginal,, roco wuerd ich  auf kurz oder lang auch gerne tauschen...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2008)

Für bißchen Aufpreis kriegste doch einen anderen - immer Jürgen fragen !


----------



## michar (25. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Für bißchen Aufpreis kriegste doch einen anderen - immer Jürgen fragen !



jo ich weiß....habs auch bissl verrafft...steckt jetzt haltn roco r drin....hatte vor laengerer zeit schonmal nen roco rc..der ging super..daher schau ichs mir mal an....so schlecht kann der nicht sein....langfrisitg tausch ich den aber aufjedenfall gegn nen vivid....allein schon wegem gewicht...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Dezember 2008)

ich verkaufe im april nen roco wc passend fur den pudel DH mit 350er feder, wurde ein jahr gefahren, in tabarz hab ich nen service machen lassen. PM an mich falls du interesse hast.


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Dezember 2008)

ohhhhhh,was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?
Wollt mir auch mal einen ROCO WC zulegen für meinen Keiler.


----------



## michar (26. Dezember 2008)

222mm...passt also fährst du den roco r? wie schlaegt der sich?


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Dezember 2008)

kann mich nicht dazu groß äußern.....Ich hab nix als Vergleich da es mein erstes Bike ist,und auch der erste Dämpfer.Aber am Roco WC kannste ja wenigsten alles einstellen.Feinabstimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Dezember 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ohhhhhh,was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?
> Wollt mir auch mal einen ROCO WC zulegen für meinen Keiler.



sind 222mm. ich hab auch noch eine 450er und eine 550er feder fuer den daempfer.
bin bis anfang april in neuseeland und verkaufe ihn dann wenn ich wieder daheim bin. der daempfer liegt bei mir daheim im bettkasten, wurde also seit dem letzten service nicht soo viel gefahren. lassts mich halt wissen wenn ihn jemand haben will, ansonsten benutz ich ihn als ersatz naechstes jahr.


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Dezember 2008)

na wenn ich mir bis dahin keinen WC geholt habe,und dein Preis stimmt.... dann sprechen wir nochmal drüber


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> na wenn ich mir bis dahin keinen WC geholt habe,und dein Preis stimmt.... dann sprechen wir nochmal drüber



ähm.. -  alles was dem Roco R im Vergleich zum WC fehlen dürfte ist die externe Verstellung der High Speed Druckstufe.

Schau mal in den Roco Tuning Thread, da findest du alles was du brauchst um den Dämpfer auch so nach deinen Vorlieben abzustimmen.

spart Kohle und wenn du keine 2 linken Hände mit 10 Daumen hast dann wird das Ergebnis auch vernünftig


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Dezember 2008)

hast du mal einen link vom thread?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (27. Dezember 2008)

den link, würde ich auch gerne sehen zwecks tuning meines roco wc´s danke schon mal ride on


----------



## michar (27. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2008)

bin vom roco wc auf vivid umgestiegen,jetzt geht der hinterbau WESENTLICH besser!!!würde nie wieder nen roco haben wollen,der kommt nich annährend ran von der performance,dann eher dhx


----------



## michar (27. Dezember 2008)

ja....hab mir auch schon nen vivid bestellt...allerdings hoff ich das der diesmal bisschen laenger haelt wie der letzte der vom ersten tag an undicht war!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2008)

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## Blackspire (30. Dezember 2008)

würd ich gern ma fahren...schöne kiste, aber mit boxxer gefiel es mir irgendwie besser


----------



## JanikF. (31. Dezember 2008)

Pudel Worldcup


----------



## Blackspire (31. Dezember 2008)

ohh. wow kann man den jetzt so bestellen?
nur die weiße schwinge gefällt mir nich ganz so


----------



## JanikF. (31. Dezember 2008)

Blackspire schrieb:


> ohh. wow kann man den jetzt so bestellen?
> nur die weiße schwinge gefällt mir nich ganz so



nein, ist ein Teamrahmen, die Schwinge kommt auf dem Foto ziemlich wuchtig, passt sonst mit den Decals aber sehr gut


----------



## Blackspire (31. Dezember 2008)

na dann...aufbauen!

Guten Rutsch an alle User !


----------



## Pudelreiter (31. Dezember 2008)

jop, das is definitiv mal was anderes, sieht super aus


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2009)

..ich hab mal noch ein paar fragen an die pudel besitzer..zum einen....die ,,stange,, von der bma...ist das normal das die bisschen locker sitzt...auch an der befestigung am rahmen vorne..wirkt auch leicht schraeg?! Das andere..die ausfallenenden sind bei mir mit kleinen muttern gekonntert....allerdings beruehrt die kette im tiefsten gang die untere mutter leicht....fahr ne rennradkasette...ist sowas bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Januar 2009)

alles normal und im gruenen bereich...
kleine tip: die bma kannst mit stuecken von nem alten schlauch schoen leise machen. wenn hier das internet nich so teuer waer, wuerde ich dir ne beschreibung schicken


----------



## michar (3. Januar 2009)

ok danke....falls doch mal zeit findest..bin gerne willig


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2009)

mal noch 2 fragen an die pudel fahrer...ist der hinterrad einbau mit bma bei jedem so fummelig? Und wie fest wird die hr achse gedreht?


----------



## Blackspire (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab keine bma..is es sehr positiv sie zu haben?


----------



## michar (4. Januar 2009)

mhm..das ist schwierig zu beantworten..das muss man fuer sich und seinen fahrstil etwas abwaegen..auf der einen seite nimmt die bma schon einige bremseinfluesse weg...ich finde man merkt es schon deutlich im vergleich zu eingelenkern ohne bma..hinterbau arbeitet deutlich aktiver wenn die bremse zu ist! Allerdings bedeutet es auch mehr gewicht, weitere lager und fummelei Allerdings ist die alutech bma im gegensatz zu dem was ich schon z.b von kona gesehn habe sehr hochwertig...geraeuschentwicklung ist auch ok....was mir nur negativ aufgefallen ist ist der hinterrad einbau....ders etwas fummelig...find ich zumindest...vielleicht fehlt mir auch noch die richtige technik


----------



## tommi101 (5. Januar 2009)

@michar
Welche Rahmengröße ist Dein Pudel DH.....bzw. wie groß bist Du? das Oberrohr sieht ziemlich lang aus....vielleicht täuscht aber auch die Perspektive. 
Bin 186cm und dachte an Größe L für mich. Mag es lieber kompakt und wendig statt "lang" und laufruhig... 
Andere Meinungen welcome... 

Gruß tommi


----------



## Blackspire (5. Januar 2009)

@tommi101

...bin selbst auch 1,86m und fahre eine M..komme gut damit zu recht, könnt auch L fahren, wenn du es eher kompakt magst würd ich dir also zur M raten


----------



## michar (5. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch 1,86 und fahre l..finde das perfekt...fahr nen 40mm vorbau...nicht zu groß..nicht zu klein..Ich bevorzuge im dh einsatz aber auch nicht zu kleine rahmen....


----------



## Blackspire (5. Januar 2009)

glaube das M und L sich nicht groß unterscheiden, sind glaub 2cm im oberrohr...ich fahre ein 50mm vorbau, somit is es nur noch 1 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2009)

Fühle mich mit meinen 1,87m auch perfekt wohl auf dem Pudel DH in L.


----------



## Blackspire (5. Januar 2009)

@san andreas
warum hast du eigentlich wieder die fox drin? warst mit der boxxer nich so zufrieden?
kannst mir ja auch ne pn schreibn


----------



## Fiveages (6. Januar 2009)

Nabend!!!

Kurze Frage:

Passen die Muddy Mary`s von Schwalbe in der Version 26x2,5 in den Pudel?? Is da noch was Spiel??

Beste Grüße und Ride on!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2009)

Ja sie passen rein, beim 08er Pudel DH musste an den Einstellungen spielen, bei einigen stößt der Reifen schneller gegen die Sattelstrebe als beim z.B. Minion

@Filterairline: schick mal per icq nen Foto vom Pudel WC, kann das hier im thread nicht sehen


----------



## JanikF. (7. Januar 2009)

gibts nich! abwarten, habs mit Absicht wieder rausgenommen!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Super geheime Worldcup-Waffe, mit der Alutech nächste Saison die WM und den WC gewinnen wird...die darf noch nicht gezeigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (8. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super geheime Worldcup-Waffe, mit der Alutech nächste Saison die WM und den WC gewinnen wird...die darf noch nicht gezeigt werden.



leider hast du keine Ahnung


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

War auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> War auch nicht ernst gemeint.



wobei du doch schon verdammt nah an der warheit warst...

super geheim waffe ja, allerdings zur ergreifung der weltherrschaft


----------



## michar (10. Januar 2009)

..ich hab immer noch das problem mit spiel im hinterrad....fahr ne hope pro 2 nabe....vllt knall ich die achse auch nicht fest genug..hab da irgendwie hemmungen..aufjedenfall normal handfest scheint nicht zu reichen?! die nabe ist eigentlich aufjednfall ok..dies sogut wie neu und hatte im rahmen davor null spiel..


----------



## Pudelreiter (10. Januar 2009)

Also bei meinem Pudel reichts nich die Achse handfest anzuziehn, sonst hat die Nabe bei mir auch Spiel.


----------



## hans_bert (10. Januar 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ..ich hab immer noch das problem mit spiel im hinterrad....fahr ne hope pro 2 nabe....vllt knall ich die achse auch nicht fest genug..hab da irgendwie hemmungen..aufjedenfall normal handfest scheint nicht zu reichen?! die nabe ist eigentlich aufjednfall ok..dies sogut wie neu und hatte im rahmen davor null spiel..



War bei mir auch ist die Steckachse etwas zu lang geraten, außen was unterlegen so das die Achse weiter raus kann oder Jü. bescheid sagen der fräst was ab!


----------



## michar (10. Januar 2009)

habse jetzt mal gut fest zugemacht mit ner ratsche..scheint immoment ok zu sein....am montag ist der jü ja wieder ausm urlaub..da klaer ichs dann


----------



## michar (10. Januar 2009)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Pudel reichts nich die Achse handfest anzuziehn, sonst hat die Nabe bei mir auch Spiel.



haustse also richtig zu? das ,,problem,, bei mir ist halt das die achse ein stueck in der bma verschwindet..da passt ledier keiner unterlegscheibe mehr auf die achse....daher mit was unterlegen wirds eher schwierig


----------



## Pudelreiter (11. Januar 2009)

Richtig zu nich. Aber schon ziemlich fest. Ich hatte auch schon das Problem, dass sich meine Achse nach 5-6 Abfahrte auf der Downhillstrecke am Geißkopf gelöst hat, seit dem dreh ich se schon ziemlich gut zu. Wegen der BMA und Unterlegscheibe kann ich dir leider nich helfen, weil ich keine hab


----------



## Fiveages (12. Januar 2009)

Hey Everyone!!

Kann mal jemand netterweise seinen Pudel von Vorne fotografieren?

Baue gerade einen auf und ich hab noch null Erfahrung was Doppelbrückengabeln und die dazugehörige Zugverlegung angeht.

Wäre echt genial! Danke schon einmal im Voraus!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. Januar 2009)

mein problem hat sich gelöst..die 2 wochen alte hope nabe ist schon im arsch....spiel kam von der nabe


----------



## Blackspire (12. Januar 2009)

@ fiveages

schau mal beim blackhawk88 ins fotoalbum...

@ michar

nach 2 wochen? tolle nummer...


----------



## michar (12. Januar 2009)

10 mal gefahren vielleicht....hat spiel...meine veltec nabe hat klaglos 2 jahre gehalten...


----------



## cycleman (21. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch bald stolzer besitzer eines pudel fr
wenn ichs fertig hab poste ich mal bilder


----------



## michar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich denke jetzt nach einigen fahreinsaetzen schreib ich mal ein kleines review von meinem pudel dh! vergleichsmöglichkeiten hatte ich ja auch schon einige an bikes...von abgestuetzen eingelenkern bis hin zum vpp bike! Generelll zum rahmen gibts zu sagen das er wirklich schoen verarbeitet ist...die ausfallenden und die bma sehen sehr hochwertig aus..grade im vergleich zu den klapper kona teilen z.b...sehr schoen gemacht..der lack ist auch sehr robust..alle gewinde sind sauber gearbeitet und alles hat perfekt gepasst! Kleiner nachteil bei meinem rahmen durch das bunte hund design ist das das große t an einer stelle etwas unsauber gearbeitet ist...was aber auch an der sag ich mal bloeden stelle liegt..beim 09er pudel ist das durch das größere verstaerkungsblech besser zu machen! Alle decals sind unter klarlack! Etwas fummeliger ist der einbau des hinterrades durch die bma...ich hab schon die neues ausfallenenden wo die  bma fest dran ist..in der kombination mit dem super kurzen saint schaltwerk muss man bisschen fingergefuehl haben um das rad reinzubekommen..ich habe mir angewoehnt kurz das kettenschloss aufzumachen und die kette schnell rauszuziehen..dann gehts sehr schnell!  Das anfaengliche spiel im hinterrad hat sich dann auch als lagerschaden an der hope nabe herrausgestellt (nach 10 mal fahren)...die neue nabe ist bombenfest! Die zugverlegung ist bei mir zumindest relativ geraeuschintensiv beim federn und nicht ganz optimal...gummiueberzieher haben da gut abhilfe verschafft...ist jetzt alles angenehm leise!
Zum fahren..grundeinstellung ist bei mir der ,,große,, federweg mit normalen tretlager (sind da ca 360- 370mm hoehe ohne sag), lenkwinkel ist in der mittleren position..66grad sind das glaub ich! Rahmengröße ist L..gewicht mit dem schweren roco sind knappe 18 kilo! Noch kann ich nur in kombination mim roco r reden...der vivid ist leider noch nicht da...allerdings nach einer gewissen einfahrzeit tut er auch einen guten job! durch das durch recht abfallende oberrohr hat man gleich das gefuehl auf einem sehr verspielten bike zu sitzen...mit entsprechendem sag fuehlt man sich wirklich gleich wohl..auch der angenehm tiefe schwerpunkt macht sich gleich sehr positiv bemerkbar! Im gegensatz zu meinem vpp bike ..welche ja haeufig recht hohe tretlager haben fuehlt sich der pudel um einiges besser an und gibt ein sehr sicheres fahrgefuehl! Grade in schnellen kurven liegts wie ein brett und ich persoehnlich komme damit um einiges sicherer um die ecken als vorher! das fahrwerk ansich ist sehr schluckfreudig und soft...nicht zu soft..aber schluckt auch große sachen weich weg! Ich habe selbst mit dem roco r noch keinen komfortverlust zum vpp fahrwerk gemerkt...mit großer spannung habe ich auch die funktion der bremsmoment erwartet...da eingelenker ja super funktionieren...meistens bis die bremse zu geht!Da war ich sehr positiv ueberrascht...keine stempeln zu spüren...wenn ich mal an mein sc bullit zurueckdenke sind das welten! Auch der recht große radstand sind sehr angenehm...man aht wirklich gleich ein sehr sattes fahrgefuehl..
Insgesamt bin ich wirklich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden...ich bin selbst eher ein sehr aktiver fahrer und da kommt mir das fahrwerk bzw der rahmen echt sehr entgegen! Wenn ich das bike mal mit vivid gefahren bin schreib ich nochmal ein paar worte...man wird sehen wie es sich in der bikepark saison schlaegt...allerdings haben wir hier auch shcon heftige strecken und daher gehe ich nicht davon aus das ich da eine große enttaeuschung erlebe!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut beschrieben ! Da sind im großen und ganzen auch meine Eindrücke vom PudelDH, auch wenn er bei mir noch das Extragewicht der Gboxx2 auf den Rippen hat.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein Fahrwerk, das man beim Fahren "vergißt", d.h. man hat das positive Gefühl, dass es absolut richtig funktioniert.


----------



## michar (22. Januar 2009)

ja...allerdings ist der roco r nicht das gelbe vom ei...auf flowigen strecken mit eher größeren brocken funktioniert er ganz gut..aber an total verblockten schnellen stellen wo viele kleine schlaege folgen wirkt er doch ueberdaempft..leider kann ich die druckstufe aber auch nicht umstellen! Ich denke mim vivid hole ich n och mehr ausm fahrwerk raus! Auch mit der federstärke iwll ich mal noch schauen..fahre immoment 400lbs...im vivid probier ich die auch mal erst...ders ja sowieso etwas ,,softer,, und weniger progressiv...allerdings werd ich auch mal 350lbs testen...mein fahrergewicht ist ca 73-75kg...


----------



## bellino (22. Januar 2009)

michar schrieb:


> allerdings werd ich auch mal 350lbs testen...mein fahrergewicht ist ca 73-75kg...



Hallo,
ich bin aus der italienischen Alutech-Fraktion   und schon seit einigen Jahren mit Alutech Bikes unterwegs. Ab und zu hier im Forum vorbei. Dieser Beitrag hat mich wirklich verwundert und dazu veranlasst mal was  zu schreiben.
Also ich bin in der vergangenen Saison einen Pudel DH mit Fox DHX 5.0 und Boxxer WC gefahren. Deine Federhärte kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich (mit Ausrüstung 70kg) fahre eine 500er Fox Feder mit 145psi im Dämpfer und dem Bottom out fast vollkommen geschlossen. Sicher hängt das auch vom Fahrstil ab. Aber so viel unterschied... 
Den Vivid habe ich letztes Jahr auch testen dürfen, hab mich damit aber nich wohl gefühlt. Nach zwei Tagen habe ich wieder meinen Fox montiert, weil ich nich das richtige Setting gefunden habe. Das Einsetellen ist beim Vivid extrem schwierig.


----------



## michar (22. Januar 2009)

..also ich hab mit der 400lbs feder genau einen sag von knapp 30%....zu weich ist das auf keinen fall...ich wuerd sogar noch mehr sag fahren....daher stimmt das ansich schon! wundert mich schon...hatte ja erst die orginal 450 lbs feder drauf....die war viel zu hart...
Den vivid find ich besser einzustellen als den dhx...die druckstufe ist ja ganz einfach gerastert..das einzigste wo man bisschen rummspielen kann ist die getrennte zugstufe...luft muss man aj auch keine mehr draufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellino (22. Januar 2009)

Meinen sag weis ich nicht weils mich nicht interressiert. Wenn ich die 450er Feder drin hatte, war der Dämpfer mehr am Endanschlag als sonst irgendwo.  
Ich kann mit vorstellen, dass der Vivid, wenn er mal eingestellt ist, richtig gut geht. Ich hab zwar schon 7 Jahre Rennerfahrung (mit Weltcup, EM, WM usw.) aber ich habs nicht geschafft ihn nach meinen Bedürfnissen einzustellen. Das soll jetzt auf keinen fall heisen, dass ich, weil ich Rennerfahrung habe, einen Dämpfer besser einstellen kann. Vielleicht bin ich einfach meinen DHX gewohnt und müsste mich ein wenig an den Vivid gewöhnen.


----------



## michar (22. Januar 2009)

naja...aber irgendwie ist das schon strange..auch andere pudel fahrer haben die federn so in meiner klasse...jürgen selbst meinte fuer mein fahrergewicht uach 400lbs oder 350lbs! Wenn ich hinten so ne feder fahren wuerd waer das viel zu hart..also ich mags ja jetzt auch nicht zu soft..aber das waere einfach unkomfortabel! Ich persoehnlich haette bei d einem fahrergewicht aufjedenfall bei mir auf ne 350lbs feder zurueckgegriffen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2009)

bellino schrieb:


> Ich (mit Ausrüstung 70kg) fahre eine 500er Fox .



Krass, ich fahre mit knapp 105kg eine 550er Feder im Fox und finde das wunderbar. Stimmt auch am Rad bei mir auch vom Sag optimal.
Auch die diversen Federrechner von Fox/TF etc. haben diese Härte als richtig bestätigt.
Hier z.B.: http://www.tftunedshox.com/tech-area/spring-calculator.html
Gib da mal 70kg ein, egal ob plush oder firm, da kommt man höchstens auf ein 350 - 400er Feder.
Hängt natürlich auch von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab.


----------



## bellino (22. Januar 2009)

Wow das ist echt krass!
Wie siehts dann mit den Federgabeln aus? Ich bin die Boxxer WC 08 mit 165psi (ca. 11,4bar) gefahren. Das ist laut RS auch für ein Fahrergewicht von 81 bis 90kg. 
Ich habe hier in Italien keinen direkten vergleich mit der Federhärte im Dämpfer. Ich kenne keinen Pudel DH fahrer. In meinem Team fahren die meisten Keiler. Auf jeden fall komme ich mit meiner 500er Feder bestens zurecht und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2009)

Endstand:


----------



## Team Freak 123 (24. Januar 2009)

is geil, ne echt gefällt 1a! viel spaß damit ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. Januar 2009)

dieses SCHWARZ macht mich noch Wahnsinnig!!! Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2009)

Ist Nano-Schwarz von Nicolai. Das geile ist, dass es sehr dünn ist und die Schweißnähte super schön sichtbar bleiben. Man auch einen extrem strapzierfähigen Eindruck.


----------



## michar (24. Januar 2009)

war bestimmt nicht ganz billig! aber schoenes bike....mir hats mit der roten boxxer aber damals auch gut gefallen..


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2009)

michar schrieb:


> war bestimmt nicht ganz billig!


Man spart ja auch einiges...Kurbel, Innenlager , Kettenblatt, Kettenführung, Schaltwerk, Ritzelpaket .


----------



## Lukas92 (25. Januar 2009)

ja klaa...den unterschied würd ich gern mal erfahren^^
mir passt die 40 in grau da nimmer so soorry
aber ansonsten echt geiles gefährt...
is das eig. ein L sieht so "lang" aus dein ding


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2009)

Meiner ist tatsächlich so lang.Der Rahmen ist ein "L".
Mir gefällt die Fox gerade in grau gut in dem Bike. Vielleicht wird sie ja irgendwann noch schwarz.


----------



## michar (27. Januar 2009)

..mal was anderes...die nukeproof titanfedern fuern vivid..hab jetzt mehrfach gelesen das die gerne am ausgleichsbehaelter dann ,,scheuern,,  und sie gut spiel haben...aufgrund des zu kleinen tellers....kann man die bedenkenlos fahren oder ist das wirklich ein problem?


----------



## mmc (30. Januar 2009)

Moin 

ich wollte auch mal allen ganz stolz meinen Fiffi präsentieren. So wie er hier zu sehen ist war es die erste Aufbaustufe. Mittlerweile hab ich  aber eine Marzocchi 66 drin. Bilder reiche ich davon nach.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pudelreiter (30. Januar 2009)

yeah schöner Pudel. Die Gabel sieht aber auch nich so übel da drin aus


----------



## Fiveages (9. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag,

hab mal ne Pudelfrage bezüglich Reifen!

Bau mir gerad nen Pudel für die kommende Saison auf und bin noch auf der Suche nach den geeigneten Pneus! Hab mal zwei Sachen rausgesucht die mich interessieren würden.

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=460b0a2d3099650fd2abdc166a77998c

und zwar das als letztes aufgelistete Set und alternativ

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=8fd73aea38e8f048144a7590ff687cd4

da das erste Set!

Will vorne auf jeden Fall was weicheres als hinten!!

Was sagt ihr dazu, was könnt ihr davon empfehlen oder gibts noch potente Alternativen.

Fahre übrigens 26" Alutech DX Laufräder,also 40mm breit.


Und da fällt mir noch was ein...passt nicht so ganz her, aber so wie ich das hier sehe, sind die meisten Leute hier im Forum sehr  Rennerfahren!
Wollte diese Saison mal meine erste Rennluft schnuppern, vielleicht in irgendnem Hobbyklasserennen des IXS Cups oder so und wollte mal Fragen welche Strecke ihr da am geeignetsten findet. Also was noch als Anfänger in der Rennszene gut fahrbar ist und Spaß macht...also nciht Willingen-Style 

Besten Dank im Voraus und Grüße aus dem Rheinland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (9. Februar 2009)

Reifen sind beide nicht verkehrt, ich fahr die Schwalbe und bin zufrieden...

Thema Reifen kann man sich aber zu Tode diskutieren, das ist nämlich Geschmackssache, da hilft nur ausprobieren! (suchfunktion)

Zum Thema Rennen benutze mal die Suchfunktion oder google... IXS Rookies Cup wäre sicher ne gute Sache!


----------



## mmc (9. Februar 2009)

so... jetzt gibts meinen Fiffi Teil 2 im aktuellen Setup. Damit gehts (abgesehen von den Reifen) im Sommer über die Alpen.


----------



## Pudelreiter (9. Februar 2009)

Bis auf den Sattel gefällts mir ganz gut, und über goldene felgen kann man streiten...


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2009)

was sind den das für häßliche dämpferplatten  selbstgeschnitzt? oder muß Jü da sparen?!


----------



## mmc (9. Februar 2009)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sattel gefällts mir ganz gut, und über goldene felgen kann man streiten...


Ok - Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Der Sattel musste, wegen der Anbauteile, blau sein. Am liebsten hätte ich mir einen blauen SLR montiert. Aber alles eine Preisfrage. Die Laufräder hatte ich noch finde aber das gold gar nicht so übel. Ideal wären blaue Naben mit schwarzen Felgen oder der Hammer wären die Sun Single Wide von Tomac in blau mit schwarzen Naben. Kommt Geld kommt Style .



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> was sind den das für häßliche dämpferplatten  selbstgeschnitzt? oder muß Jü da sparen?!


Die Dämpferplatten mache ich mir auch noch neu. Grund für die simplen Platten ist - ein 08er Hauptrahmen mit dem 09er Hinterbau kombiniert. Ich überlege noch wie ich die Geometrie und Dämpferanlenkung haben will und danach werde ich die Dämpferplatten bauen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Februar 2009)

mmc schrieb:


> Die Dämpferplatten mache ich mir auch noch neu. Grund für die simplen Platten ist - ein 08er Hauptrahmen mit dem 09er Hinterbau kombiniert. Ich überlege noch wie ich die Geometrie und Dämpferanlenkung haben will und danach werde ich die Dämpferplatten bauen.



ahh o.k., du willst also die vordere dämpferaufnahme nach unten ziehen, damit der hinterbau nicht mehr so degressiv ist?! dann macht das natürlich sinn 
teste aber ausreichend vorher, mir ist mit den normalen platten der ausgleichsbehälter mal ans unterrohr gekommen! 

viel erfolg!


----------



## Fiveages (28. Februar 2009)

Nabend,

hätt da mal ne Frage!

Welches Innenlagermaß hat denn der Pudel DH Rahmen? 

- BSA 68x113 E-Type = 68/68E/73x113
- BSA 68x118 E-Type = 68/68E/73x118
- BSA 73x118 E-Type = 73E x 118
- BSA 68x128 E-Type = 68/68E/73x128
- BSA 73x128 E-Type = 73E x 128
- BSA 83x128 E-Type = 83/83E x 128
- BSA 100x148 E-Type = 100/100E x 148

Folgende stehen zur Wahl. 

Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise!!

Grüße


----------



## cycleman (1. April 2009)

Hab grad alle Teile von meinem alten Helius FR auf meinen neuen Pudel FR umgebaut.

Mehr Bilder gibts auf meiner HP: cycleman.de


----------



## michar (1. April 2009)

wirkt sehr stelzig..wuerd die daempferposition mal umhaengen um das tretlager runterzuholen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2009)

Wollt ich auch grad schreiben !


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. April 2009)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hätt da mal ne Frage!
> 
> ...



hatte nen 73er Lager drin mit ner 118er Achse, kannst aber glaube auch die längere achse fahren, kommt darauf an welche Kettenlinie du willst.


----------



## michar (10. April 2009)

schreib ichs mal hier rein..auch wenns unter umstaenden kein pudel problem ist! mein pudel knackt seit geraumer zeit! wann es genau angefangen hat..keine ahnung..erst dachte ich das es durch die zuege kommt..mittlerweile hab ich aber schon einiges ausgeschlossen! das knacken tritt vorwiegend im wiegetritt auf..aber auch teilweise wenn ich dann hinten einfeder macht es knack(nicht immer...nur dann noch 1-2 mal..dann is weg)! das knacken ist teilweise mit dem knacken zu vergleichen welches man hoert wenn was heißes abkuehlt..allerdings genau lokalisieren kann ichs nicht am rahmen..eher aber am hauptrahmen...
Generell hat nichts spiel...der hinterbau arbeitet ansich wieder immer...risse oder sonstiges sind auch nicht zu sehen! Ausgeschlossen hab ich bereits tretlager/kurbel/kurbelschrauben, daempfer hab ich aus und wieder eingebaut, sonst alle schrauben nachgezogen, steuersatz neu gefettet, bma ausgebaut und wieder gefettet eingebaut! Das knacken ist geblieben! das hauptlager hab ich jetzt noch nicht ausgebaut...der hinterbau hat kein spiel und laeuft sauber..wobei wenn ichs nicht in den griff bekomm dsa wohl auch mal angeschaut werden muss...aber wundern wuerd michs schon nach 5 monaten..
vllt hat ja jemand ne idee...
kann es vllt auch an der titanfeder liegen?


----------



## Wipp (10. April 2009)

hey michar
ich hatte dieses knacken einmal an meiner hardride.
ich habe auch lange gesucht, bin dann am ende beim hauplager fündig geworden. da hatte sich so ein wenig was auch immer durch die schlechte witterung gebildet. sauber machen und ride on

cu

wipp


----------



## michar (10. April 2009)

ok...ans hauptlager hatte ich schon gedacht..allerdings hab ich schon das gefuehl das das teil gut gedichtet ist und da sind ja noch die ,,deckel,, drauf...und in den 5 monaten einsatz wars auch noch nicht sooo oft vollgesaut! werds dann aber mal aufmachen...ich duerfte ja einfach diese beiden ,,kappen,, auf schrauben koennen und dann muesste ich ja an die lager kommen?


----------



## Frorider86 (10. April 2009)

Welch ein Zufall Hatte heute aus Neugier mal die Teile abgeschraubt...ging etwas schwer, waren aber schnell draußen. Der größere Krampf is it, die dinger wieder reinzubekommen, da ja Auge von der Schwinge genau zum "Gewindeauge" passen muss...hört sich komisch an...ich hatte etwas zu kämpfen. Hatte aber auch ein Montageständer zur Hand, weil ich dachte: Dat is schnell mal gemacht
Hab die denn etwas nachgeschmiert (Titanfett) und drinne bissl geputzt und dann war mein kleines Knackgeräusch im Wiegetritt auch wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (10. April 2009)

ja..dann mach ich das auch mal...hast du dafuer den daempfer usw alles ausgebaut? ich denke es macht auch sinn die teile wieder mit loctile einzusetzen...


----------



## Frorider86 (11. April 2009)

Ich hab mit nicht den Dämpfer ausgebaut...sollte man aber denke ich aber tun, da es denn einfacher sein sollte.
An den "Abdeckkappen" von dem großen Hauptlager war kein Locktile...die Dinger saßen bzw. sitzen wieder bombenfest.
Und wenn Dämpfer draußen gleich den Rest der Schrauben für die Dämpferaufnahme etc saubermachen, die aber wieder mit Locktile rein.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## michar (11. April 2009)

habs auch mal ausgebaut...war ziemlich verdreckt...ich denke das duerfte dsa problem gewesen sein...gefettet wars auch nicht wirklich! habs ne packung mal drangemacht und wieder zusammengebaut..sobalds loctile fest ist test ichs mal..denke das duerfte es aber gewesen sein...

danke


----------



## mmc (14. April 2009)

Moinsen 
jetzt kommt Stufe 3 meines Pudelsetups. So solls in den Bikepark gehen.
Die 4.Stufe (Alpencross setup) kommt dann irgendwann im Sommer.


----------



## Blackspire (4. Mai 2009)

Rahmen: 2008er Alutech Pudel DH (schwarzmatt, Medium)
Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 4.0
Gabel: 2008er Boxxer Race (schwarzmatt + steve peat decals)
Steuersatz: Alutech
Vorbau: Funn integriert 31,8 mm
Lenker: Reverse Fli Bar, 760mm
Griffe: Nc 17 Lock on
Klemme: eigentlich Hope, grad die vom Ht
Stütze: Thomson Elite 31,6mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr 135gr
Kettenführung: Gamut 
Kurbel: Hone
Pedalen: Nc 17 Mg1
Kettenblatt: e.13 36 Zähne
Ritzel: Dura Ace
Kette: Hg 73
Schaltwerk: Dura ace, kurzer Käfig 
Schalthebel: XT
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3, 203mm
Naben: Tattoo
Speichen: Dt Swiss
Felgen: Sun Single Track 36 Loch
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 13
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller DH 2,5 60A (hinten), Maxxis Swampthing DH 2,5 42A (vorn)

Gewicht: ca. 17,8kg


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Mai 2009)

gefällt


----------



## JanikF. (5. Mai 2009)

ahhh noch ne Pudel-Race-Machine, top


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. Mai 2009)

Mein Kläffer:


----------



## Blackspire (5. Mai 2009)

schönes teil!
würd noch schaft kürzen, nen kurzes schaltwerk ran baun und für die optik gleiche laufräder


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. Mai 2009)

Schaft hab ich schon immer so, stört mich kein bisschen...
Kürzeres Schaltwerk wird schon noch kommen und das HR irgendwann auch mal n Deetrak oder so... Grad bin ich aber super zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (5. Mai 2009)

War das nich der umgebaute Pudel FR? Oder is dat nen neuer Rahmen?
Schickes Bike


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. Mai 2009)

Danke danke
Ne is n originaler Slope Pudel, da is nix umgebaut


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2009)

folgendes...bei meinem pudel ist mir aufgefallen das sich eine der beiden hinteren abstandshuelsen der daempferbuchse leicht drehen laesst...die buchse ansich ist fest! daraus resultiert wenn ich den daempfer unten am ausgleichsbaehlter bewege ein leichtes seitliches spiel! ansonsten ist alles absolut spielfrei! jürgen meinte das waer normal da sich der daempfer sowieso bewegen muss...
Also ums mal auf den punkt zu bekommen...die daempferbuchse ist minimal größer wie die abstandshuelsen...dadurch wird zumindest eine nicht geklemmt...daraus resultiert ein leichtes spiel seitlich am daempfer selbst...das gesamte ist aber fest...
Meinungen? ok so oder doch die huelsen ersetzen?


----------



## Pudelreiter (19. Mai 2009)

Das spiel bei der dämpfer-abstandshülse is bei mir auch so. Es war schon von anfang an, aber mich störts nich weiter, weils wirklich nur minimalst is.


----------



## JanikF. (19. Mai 2009)

ist bei mir ebenso, scheint aber nich weiter schlimm zu sein, habe kein Spiel oder ähnliches...


----------



## michar (20. Mai 2009)

oki...spiel nach hintenraus hab ich auch nicht...die buchse ansich passt ja...dann mach ich mir da kein kopf drueber


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2009)

@michar: das kleine schwarze Ding ist in der Post !;-)


----------



## michar (20. Mai 2009)

danke! ich hoffe ungewaschen...da steh ich drauf...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ihn extra noch mit einer schönen Packung Kettenschmiere versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackspire (10. Juni 2009)

steht zum verkauf!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/191254/cat/42


----------



## michar (11. Juni 2009)

schade..warum kommt das schmucke teil weg?


----------



## Blackspire (11. Juni 2009)

auto wird benötigt, und rad wird einfach zu wenig genutzt...


----------



## michar (14. Juni 2009)

musste jetzt leider nach einigen haerteren bikepark besuchen feststellen das das mit hinterrad doch nicht so passt...fahre natuerlich auch mit 26zoll die variante max federweg, hohes tretlager...aber hab trotz allem schon ne kleine delle im sattelrohr..und schoene gummi abdruecke Reifen ist ein minion dh rear....


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (14. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja Käse! Du fährst die '08er Version, oder?
Ich habe auch mal eine Frage. Stimen soweit die Geometriedaten auf der Homepage? Mich würde es speziell interessieren ob die Ober- und Sitzrohrlänge bei den Größen L und XL mit denen in der Realität übereinstimmen.

Danke


----------



## michar (14. Juni 2009)

ja ich fahr die 08er version! die geometriedaten stimmen eigentlich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (10. Juli 2009)

kommt ein kurzes schaltwerk und ein sunline v1 lenker in rot mit weissen griffen....wenn er nun endlich geliefert wird...


----------



## TheRacer (10. Juli 2009)

Tretlager wirkt schon extrem hoch.


----------



## Koohgie (10. Juli 2009)

habe mit deer geo noch nicht gespielt, war bisher zu faul...komm damit ja zurecht, aber müsste eh mal ein wenig verstellen um zu guggen obs nicht besser wird...


----------



## michar (10. Juli 2009)

..ich hab irgendwie ein problem mein neues schaltauge am pudel zu montieren..die mitgelieferten senk schrauben scheinen zu lang zu sein fuers ausfallende im pudel....wenn ich die komplett reindreh ist das schaltuage nicht fixiert und wackelt immer noch rumm! kennt das jemand?


----------



## Koohgie (16. August 2009)

kleines update.....


----------



## S.Jay (16. August 2009)

well, well, well schöne Farbkombi. Viel Spass mit dem Köter


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ..ich hab irgendwie ein problem mein neues schaltauge am pudel zu montieren..die mitgelieferten senk schrauben scheinen zu lang zu sein fuers ausfallende im pudel....wenn ich die komplett reindreh ist das schaltuage nicht fixiert und wackelt immer noch rumm! kennt das jemand?



Besorg dir halt im Schraubenhandel ein paar neue.


----------



## Pudelreiter (1. September 2009)

hier mal n aktuelles bild von meinem:


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

hey,
saß einer von euch schonmal auf dem pudel wc?
was sind denn die groben unterschiede?


----------



## michar (17. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> hey,
> saß einer von euch schonmal auf dem pudel wc?
> was sind denn die groben unterschiede?



also ich saß zwar nicht drauf..aber ich hab ja auch den neuesten pudel noch...ich glaub die unterschiede liegen hauptsaechlich nochmal in paar details! zum eine ngibts ja das fraesteil unten und das neue sitzrohr..ich denk das da wieder gewicht gespart wuerde und die geschichte doch stabil ist! ansonsten erkenn ich da keinen unterschied...es gibt ja zur zeit schon das wc modell vom pudel...dsa hat halt auch das tapert steuerrohr ..und ist halt nochmal durch titanschrauben usw einiges leichter! größter unterschied duerfte wirklich das gewicht sein...ich hab an meinem pudel z.b auch schon nen etwas anders geschweißten hinterbau..wo auch gewicht gespart wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

ah ok, danke für die info. dann ist es also gewicht und dementsprechend der preis.
muss iefach zugeben, dass ich mittlerweile echt begeistert bin vom pudel. schönes simples bike, gut gemacht und symatische braterei


----------



## Blackspire (17. September 2009)

das stimmt...
willste mein kaufen ?


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

hehe, nee danke, wird erst ende des hahres akut, dein frame ist M, richtig?! somit leider zu klein
wobei ich aber echt sagen muss dass mir deine karre sehr zusagt!


----------



## Blackspire (17. September 2009)

jo danke für die blumen 
ja is ne m, allerdings bin ich selbst 1,86m und es passt bestens..


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

ich bin 1.90
steh aber eher auf größere bikes.
werd vielleicht mal bei gelegnheit das alte von michar testen wenn der daniel mich lässt und dann schaun mer mal


----------



## Blackspire (17. September 2009)

Jo, wolltest du nich das biken erstmal an den nagel hängen?
hast doch dein kona verkauft richtig?
mein pudel kauft keiner...wird wo bald geschlachtet


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2009)

ja, deswegen hat das ganze ja auch noch zeit, aber ich bin doch optimistisch, dass ich evtl zum nächsten sommer mal wieder radln kann. zur zeit rette ich mich nur von reha zu reha und arzt zu physio, usw
der bikemarkt ist zur zeit leider auch tot. da geht nicht viel


----------



## michar (18. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ja, deswegen hat das ganze ja auch noch zeit, aber ich bin doch optimistisch, dass ich evtl zum nächsten sommer mal wieder radln kann. zur zeit rette ich mich nur von reha zu reha und arzt zu physio, usw
> der bikemarkt ist zur zeit leider auch tot. da geht nicht viel




also ich wuerd bei deiner größe aufjedenfall L waehlen...ich fahr auch L..passt perfekt bei 1,86! ich mags auch nicht zu klein! Ich kann auch nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin mim pudel..wichtig wie bei jedem eingelenker ist natuerlich der daempfer...dhx,bos oder wie ich elka kann ich da nur empfehlen..alles andere weniger! das elka fahrwerk faehrt sich aufjedenfall super geil...der dhx5 der uebergangsweise drin war ging aber auch super! 
Dann wuensch ich aufjedenfall mal viel glueck und gute besserung...ich meld mich jetzt nach nizza ab und geh bisschen in sospel und peille biken


----------



## bobtailoner (18. September 2009)

@michar:
hast du schon mal irgendwo einen ausführlichen bericht zum elka geschrieben?
würde mich sehr interessieren.
und ich bin dir nochein paar fotos schuldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (18. September 2009)

oehm ne..hab ich nicht! Im endeffekt fahr ich ihn ja jetzt uach paar monate und bin sehr zufrieden..bis auf den defekt der titanfeder (was ja nix mim elka zu tun hatte) keine probleme! was mir sehr gut gefaellt von anfang an ist die sehr effektive einstellbarkeit...high und lowspeed druckstufe ist sauber gerastert und sofort effektiv auch beim verstellen den unterschied zu erkennen! zugstufe gilt das gleiche! der piggybag ist von haus aus mit nitro befuellt..das wird schon custom auf den rahmen abgestimmt und man muss nix mehr dran machen! was ich jetzt den größten unterschied fande zu normalen seriendaempfer ist die daempfung ansich..der dhx5 z.b fand ich am anfang ultra weich...und am ende dann knall progressiv..der elka arbeitet durch den federweg gleichmaessiger gedaempft wenn man das so sagen darf! am anfang geht er wie warme butter...aber auch den mittleren federweg merkt man deutlich noch! durchschlaege sind bis jetzt auch fehlanzeige! das duerfte auch zurueckzufuehren sein auf den großen ausgleichsbehaelter der ja nen wesentlich besseren ölfluss gewaehrleistet..aber den daempfer halt fuer paar rahme nauch unpassend macht! 
so im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden...das ding geht so wies gehen soll...es schluckt alles weg ohne dabei wien sofa sich anzufuehlen..perfekt fuer leute die gerne auch aktiv fahren! Allerdings fahren muss man immer noch selbst..wunder bewirken kann das ding noch nicht...


----------



## Koohgie (18. September 2009)

also ich glaub bei dem aktuellen pudel ist L un M das gleiche....also meiner heißt M/L soweit ich mich entsinnen kann...
bin auch 186 und passt perfekt...hab den seit mai und bin super zufrieden...ist jetzt so ziemlich so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle...


----------



## michar (18. September 2009)

also beim pudel dh ist l und m nicht das gleiche...


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. September 2009)

Kollidiert der Reifen beim 2009 Pudel DH auch mit dem Rahmen ?
Oder hat sich da was  geändert ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. September 2009)

der rahmen von 2009 hat sich verändert, es wurde nicht nur das problem mit dem reifen am sattelrohr behoben, sondern auch die geometrie geändert.


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. September 2009)

DAs freut mich zu hören.
Überlege gerade ob ich mir eins zulegen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas92 (23. September 2009)

Alutech Testtag in Winterberg!
Wann? Am Sonntag den 11.10.2009
Wo? auf dem Parkplatz am abgebrannten Bobhaus
Wie? nur per
unbedingt erforderlichen schriftlichen Anmeldung und Reservierung der Bikes unter
[email protected]


vlt hilft dir das ja...


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. September 2009)

Hab ich heute morgen schon gemacht . Danke


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. September 2009)

evtl verkauf ich mein pudel in nem monat oder so... ist aber kein normaler pudel


----------



## JanikF. (23. September 2009)

ich fahr bei 1.95 nen XL und wirklich groß ist er nicht, vermute du kannst da auch zu nem XL greifen


----------



## michar (23. September 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> evtl verkauf ich mein pudel in nem monat oder so... ist aber kein normaler pudel



bleibst alutech nicht mehr treu


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. September 2009)

ich bleib evtl DH nicht treu...


----------



## mmc (24. September 2009)

Moin

so - jetzt bin ich mit meinem Fiffi FR bei Evostufe 4 angekommen. Na ja - fertig wird man ja nie. Allerdings ist er schon ziemlich perfekt für meine Einsatzbereiche im Bikepark und für Touren.


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2009)

Das sieht echt Geil aus.


----------



## Bommber 1 (24. September 2009)

Kurze frage nochmal zum Pudel DH 2009,
ist der Hinterbau Progressiv oder mehr Linear?


----------



## mussso (28. September 2009)

Hi,
ich suche eine Kettenführung und eine neue Kurbel für meinen Pudel FR.
Bisher bin ich ihn mit 2 KB und Shiftguide gefahren.
Irgendwelche Tipps?
Würde eine Boxguide passen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (28. September 2009)

ich hab eine boxguide drin...geht eingeschränkt...
je nach kettenblatt und dämpferposition...
also ein 36´blatt und den dämpfer vorne im letzten loch zum lenker hin passts. nur musst sie aufjedenfall kürzen und anpassen.....


----------



## michar (28. September 2009)

Bommber 1 schrieb:


> Kurze frage nochmal zum Pudel DH 2009,
> ist der Hinterbau Progressiv oder mehr Linear?



würd sagen eher progressiv...


----------



## Bommber 1 (28. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## mussso (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo, danke auch!
Werd mich aber mal nach einer besseren Lösung umhören.


----------



## jonnitapia (1. Oktober 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche eine Kettenführung und eine neue Kurbel für meinen Pudel FR.
> Bisher bin ich ihn mit 2 KB und Shiftguide gefahren.
> Irgendwelche Tipps?
> ...



Meine Boxguide musst ich ganz schön bearbeiten das sie gepasst hat! Würd eher nach was anderem schaun...


----------



## Pudelreiter (1. Oktober 2009)

Boxguide und wippe ham bei mir leider gar nich harmoniert ohne n teil wegzuflexen, würd auch zu was anderem raten


----------



## Koohgie (1. Oktober 2009)

welche passt eigentlich problemlos? wollte nämmlich früher oder später die boxguide runterschmeißen....
gruss


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dito...Boxguide ist mist.
Welche KF passen bei 38Z an nen Pudel DH?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## mmc (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin
die 77 designz passt auf jeden Fall. Ich hab sie montiert. Geht super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (1. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr meine lightguide ohne probleme mit 38 zaehnen..passt perfekt


----------



## mr proper (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab die e.thirteen LG1 und die passt an den Pudel Dh ohne Probleme und is in allen richtungen und Optionen zu verstellen


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Oktober 2009)

Besten Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## Blackspire (3. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre ein 36er KB mit einer Gamut Führung...tip top


----------



## mussso (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke an alle!


----------



## Sponx (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen..
Bin sehr intressiert am Pudel FR und werde ihn mir au ziemlich sicher zulegen..
Jetzt ein paar Fragen
Ich bin etwa 175 cm gross und fahre eher gern kleine wendige Bikes.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Grösse S am Pudel?
oder ist's im M schon sehr klein (sprich, tiefes oberrohr).

Danke im voraus 

achja welche von den (ohne Preiserhöhung) Farben könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sponx (5. Oktober 2009)

noch eine Frage: Welcher Dämpfer spricht am besten an im Pudel?g


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich war mit dem Fox 5.0 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## michar (5. Oktober 2009)

ist auch ganz klar meine empfehlung...fand ich von den ,,serien,, daempfern mit abstand am besten..


----------



## Sponx (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten..
wäre noch froh um ein paar Antworten zu den andern Fragen.

Cheers


----------



## michar (6. Oktober 2009)

mhm..also laut geometrie daten hat das oberrohr in M ca 570mm..das waer ungefair das was ich mit 185cm als verspielt fahren wuerde...ich denke fast das du wirklich S nehmen kannst! schreib alutech/jürgen mal ne mail und frag ihn einfach was er dazu sagt..
Ich mein zur farbe musst du ja selsbt entscheiden was dir gefaellt...ich persoehnlich mag ganz weiss nicht...das ist mir zu unpraktisch...schwarz oder rot...beides cool! das eine halt schlichter..das andere etwas knalliger..wenn du ne weisse gabel faehrst kann man aj auch den hauptrahmen rot, und den hinterbau weiss machen..


----------



## Sponx (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal..
kleine Frage Ich hab mal was gelesen/gehört von der Slopesau.
Wird es so ein Rahmen geben für 2010 oder zumindest was ähnliches
Freue mich auf Antworten 

Cheers


----------



## Pudelreiter (10. Oktober 2009)

Denke nicht, dass sowas geplant ist, da schon der Slope-Pudel als Slopestyle-Bike von Alutech angeboten wird


----------



## Sponx (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht..
aber bin mir eben nicht so sicher einfach ein eingelnker zuzulegen 
egal ob pudel fr oder slopepudel 
arbeitet der hinterbau beim Pudel gut auch ohne BMA? oder ist es nicht mit VPP und anderem zu vergleichen??
Danke

Fotos vom 2010 oder 2009 slopestyle? würde es mit 180mm hinten fahren 
macht es mehr sinn als ein pudel fr mit 180 zu nehmen.. will eher ein verspielter rahmen


----------



## michar (10. Oktober 2009)

Sponx schrieb:


> arbeitet der hinterbau beim Pudel gut auch ohne BMA? oder ist es nicht mit VPP und anderem zu vergleichen??
> Danke




da kann man keine pauschale antwort geben! mit einem vpp fahrwerk ist es nicht zu vergleichen..jetzt nicht negativ gemeint..es ist aber definitiv was anderes! dein fahrstil und das passende daempfersetup spielt da auch ne große rolle! man merkt je nach strecke aber schon stempeln..mit bma ist das aber auch kein thema mehr! wie bei jedem eingelenker auch! ist halt ne geschmacksfrage...manche stoerts..manche nicht..und schnell sein muss man ja immer noch selbst


----------



## Sponx (11. Oktober 2009)

Thanks
vieleicht noch ein bild von nem Slopepudel da 2009/10

steh jetzt eben vor der auswahl:

Alutech Pudel FR/Slope

oder:
http://www.heraldicacycles.com/index_archivos/heraldicacyclesspainelcid.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (13. Oktober 2009)

Aloha,

gestern kam mir eine genial dumme Idee in den Kopf Die alte Dämpferfrage. Wollte mein Pudel ein paar Gramm abspecken und mir mal was können...Steuerrückzahlung sei Dank

Also...Luftdämpfer für den Pudel DH...222mm EBL und 70!?mm Hub...
Da kam mir spontan der Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup in den Sinn.
Welche Alternativen gibt es? Erfahrungen?!

Keine langen Antwortromane kurz und knackig

Schon mal besten Dank

Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2009)

fox dhx 5 air


----------



## Pudelreiter (13. Oktober 2009)

meiner mal wieder


----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2009)

Sieht hübsch aus..
Domain vorne drauf.. 160 oder 180? 
Welchee Grösse ist der?

Cheers


----------



## Pudelreiter (14. Oktober 2009)

is ne 160er. Der Rahmen is Größe M (ich bin 176)


----------



## Sponx (14. Oktober 2009)

Oke..
Ja so langsam hab ich mich entschieden 
Also ein Alutech wird's sicher sein die marke hat mich einfach überzeugt.
Entweder ein SlopePudelmit im M, 185mm und Totem drauf (bin 175 gross)
Oder ein Pudel FR im S ,auch mit  185mm und Totem..
Die alternative zum Slope ist rein wegen der Geometrie..
und ich weiss nicht ob der Pudel FR im S genug tiefes Oberrohr hat, weil ich gern verspielte bikes fahre..??

greez


----------



## Pudelreiter (14. Oktober 2009)

das oberrohr beim fr liegt schon fast 5 cm über dem vom Sloper soweit ich weiß 
und die kettenstrebe is wiederrum auch kürzer, also der Slope is schon sehr verspielt und super für Sprünge 

Grüße!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2009)

Sponx schrieb:


> Oke..
> Ja so langsam hab ich mich entschieden
> Also ein Alutech wird's sicher sein die marke hat mich einfach überzeugt.
> Entweder ein SlopePudelmit im M, 185mm und Totem drauf (bin 175 gross)
> ...



Laß dich mal vom Jürgen Schlender beraten. Zusammen werdet ihr schon das richtige finden.


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Oktober 2009)

So, mein Bauch sagt: Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup
Passen die Buchsen mit dem Fox DHX 4.0 auch mit dem Roco?!
...frage nur um auf Nr. sicher zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (14. Oktober 2009)

ja tun sie!


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo...besten Dank michar


----------



## Koohgie (17. Oktober 2009)

hat schon jemand nen vivid in den FR pudel eingebaut? welche tuning version wäre von vorteil? Gruss


----------



## Bommber 1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist den einer von euch beide Pudel gefahren?
Mit bma und ohne ?
Währe nett wen mir jemand seine Erfahrungen schreibt.
Wir wollen Anfang des Jahres 3 Stück kaufen.


----------



## michar (19. Oktober 2009)

ich bin beides gefahren...pauschale aussagen sind da nicht zu machen! als erstes ist die strecke entscheitend..harter steiler verblockter downhill mit bremswellen merkt man ne fehlende bma schon! auf flowigeren strecken nicht! muss jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden ob ihm das das mehrgewicht wert ist oder nicht! schnell sein kann man mit beidem...


----------



## 2und4zig (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich würde mir gerne einen Pudel Dh zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht in welcher Größe, ich schwanke zwischen L und XL. Ich bin 1,89m groß und würde den Pudel gerne als schweren Freerider benutzen. Von der Geometrie her sollte ein anständiges Vorwärtskommen in der Ebene oder so schon möglich sein. 
Auf der Eurobike hat der Jü hat gesagt, entweder L mit langem Vorbau oder XL mir kurzem oder mittlerem Vorbau. Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, wohin ich eher tendieren soll.
Bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr einen L-Rahmen bzw. was für einen Rahmen fahrt ihr bei etwa 1,90m?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommber 1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke michar.


----------



## michar (20. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr mit 1,87cm ein L! passt genau..ist aber auch nicht riesig! Vielleicht solltest du zu XL greifen...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein Pudel DH war ein "L" bei 1,86m. War optimal. Bin einen 50mm Thomson Vorbau gefahren.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bin 197 und fahre meinen pudel in XL...


----------



## JanikF. (20. Oktober 2009)

aufjedenfall XL!


----------



## 2und4zig (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke an alle! Denke jetzt auch, dass eher ein Rahmen in XL richtig wäre, kombiniert mit meinem 45mm Vorbau sollte das hinhauen. Passt auch mit den Maßen von meinem alten Rad, das war mit etwas zu kurz.
Kann zwar noch etwas dauern mit dem Welpen, aber lieber gut vorausgeplant als falsch eingekauft.


----------



## Sponx (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, gibts Bilder vom Slopepudel 2010?
mein stiefvater hat ein FR 2010 zuhause und der Rahmen ist so verdammt schön in den Details! und bin mir nichd sicher wie's beim Pudel aussieht? Gleich bis auf die Geometrie? Freu mich auf Bilder


----------



## Sponx (24. Oktober 2009)

?


----------



## Pudelreiter (24. Oktober 2009)

anscheinend hat noch keiner n sloper von 2010... frag halt einfach mal beim jürgen von alutech nach. kurze email und gut is


----------



## Sponx (24. Oktober 2009)

Wird ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sponx (26. Oktober 2009)

Also Leute
Habe dem jürgen geschrieben
er konnte mir ein Bild des Pudel FR 2010 schicken..
aber leider leider keines vom Slopeudel
Hat jemand ein Bild wäre sehr froh!


----------



## Pudelreiter (26. Oktober 2009)

wenn noch nich ma da jürgen n foto davon hat dann siehts schlecht aus für dich. va weiß ich nich ob n 2010er sloper überhaupt schon existiert


----------



## MT3ike (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Pudel DH / Pudel DH WC....lässt sich dort ein umwerfer + Kettenführung montieren?
Mich interresiert speziel der Pudel DH WC ? (zB Mittels Kefü mit E-type Umwerfer?)

Gruß 
Mt3ike


----------



## Koohgie (10. November 2009)

meines wissens hat der dort gar keine zughalterungen...
aber der jü schweisst dir sicher ein paar rann....
guggst du hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220884/cat/45

wenn bei dem möglich müsste es ja bei einen pudel dh auch gehen, bei wc weiss ich nicht weil der am tretlagergehäuse dieses neue Frässchmiedeteil hat...
nicht verzagen jü fragen...


----------



## Koohgie (10. November 2009)




----------



## Lukas92 (10. November 2009)

ich frag mich ja warum man bitte an einen pudel WC nen umwerfer machen will?


----------



## MT3ike (10. November 2009)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja warum man bitte an einen pudel WC nen umwerfer machen will?



Um daraus einen Pudel FR WC zu machen


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2009)

Hab mir auch schon mal überlegt ne Hammerschmit(Aufname wär ja da), n 34er Ritzelpaket, und ne Totem oder 66 rin zu knalen, dan das Federbein auf 180mm gestellt und schauen wie sich das Teil als schwerer Freerider so schlägt sozusagen für kleine technische Touren die Konditionel nich ganz so anspruchsvol sind. Allso nur so zum Probieren
Dan aber endschieden das ich mir für das Geld lieber n Ht zum spielen besorgen kann
Aber die doofe Idee hat ich halt auch schon mal, Interessand fänd ichs immernoch.


----------



## Koohgie (11. November 2009)

wieso dann nicht gleich nen FR-pudel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (11. November 2009)

Um nur mal so Testweise n Freerider draus zu machen und man da ja den DH Rahmen nemen kann den man eh rumstehen hat
Prinzipiel haste recht wer n Freerider will solte sich kein DH Rad kaufen


----------



## MT3ike (11. November 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> wieso dann nicht gleich nen FR-pudel?



Weil der DH WC mit dem Frästeil schöner ist 

Ist ja nur mal eine Idee mit der ich aktuell spiele. Und für mich ist auch der max. mögliche Federweg interessant.....hier ist man beim FR auf 180 v./h. begrenzt.


----------



## Koohgie (11. November 2009)

wieso holst du dir dann keinen Keiler XA? massig federweg, plus FR geo die noch flexibel einstellbar ist. und bist jetzt nicht soviel teurer als mit dem WC-Pudel....


----------



## MT3ike (11. November 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> wieso holst du dir dann keinen Keiler XA? massig federweg, plus FR geo die noch flexibel einstellbar ist. und bist jetzt nicht soviel teurer als mit dem WC-Pudel....



der Keiler XA wäre auch sehr interessant, aber kostet trozdem einiges mehr als der WC-Pudel. 

Aber wie gesagt spiele ich aktuell nur mit der Idee....zuerst muss ich mein altes (wenn bei einem 2009 rad alt sagen kann  verkaufen.........sonst gibts weder einen WC-Pudel noch einen Keiler XA


----------



## Piefke (11. November 2009)

Warum denn keine Wildsau Hardride FR?

- preiswert
- mehr FW als beim Pudel FR
- antriebsneutraler als der Pudel


----------



## 2und4zig (17. November 2009)

Hallo!

Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr im Pudel DH so? Der JÜ hat mir mit meinen 78kg ohne Protektoren (ich schätze dann mal 85kg fahrbereit) eine 500er empfohlen, das kommt mir aber relativ hart vor. 
Der Federrechner von TF spuckt bei meinen Berechnungsversuchen 400lbs bis 450lbs aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (17. November 2009)

ich fahr 400 lbs bei ich schaetz mal  knapp 75-80 kg komplett mit ausruestung...ich denke 450 is die richtige federhaerte fuer dich! 500 is zu hart...400 zu weich..bei mir stimmts ziemlich genau mim sag...


----------



## 2und4zig (17. November 2009)

Danke michar!
Ich würde dem Pudel gerne mit 195mm Federweg fahren, weil ich vorerst meine gute alte 66 benutzen will, da wäre dann wohl die 400er angebracht, oder?


----------



## michar (17. November 2009)

ich wuerd erstmal 450 probieren...wiegesagt...ich fahr 400 und wiege ohne ausruestung 74kg....das passt perfekt mit 30% sag! besorg dir einfach beides und probier...


----------



## Frorider86 (17. November 2009)

Ik hab bei mir ne 450er drin bei ca. 75-80Kg Kampfgewicht...perfekt


----------



## 2und4zig (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein Pudel ist bestellt, bezahlt, fertig geschweißt und geht grade zum Beschichten. 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass er bei mir ankommt, auch wenn ich wohl erst Weihnachten Zeit zum Aufbauen haben werde. Danke an alle, die mich beraten haben 
Hab übrigens jetzt eine 450er Feder bestellt.


----------



## mr proper (2. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem
Rahmen Pudel DH 2010
und
Rahmen Pudel WC 2010
???


Und hab festgestellt das mein kleiner(PudelDH2010) bei
-Niedrigem Tretlager
-max Federweg
-flachster Lenkwinkel
-mit 2.5er Schlappen(Conti Kaiser)
-Felgen wie Singletrack
immernoch schleift bei vollem Einfedern. Dämpfer is der Roco Air WC

Mir aber latte fahr eh auf mitlerem Lenkwinkel. Aber für einige vlt schon interesant


----------



## Blackspire (3. Dezember 2009)

An alle Pudel Fans:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160381901643&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

könnt mir auch Sofortkauf Angebote machen!
Gruß Simon


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. Dezember 2009)

kauft lieber meinen pudel  link fürn bikemarkt in meiner signatur...


----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem
> Rahmen Pudel DH 2010
> und
> Rahmen Pudel WC 2010
> ...




also was den gewichtsunterschied angeht..ich glaub der ist eher maginal! die andere sache..ich hab mit den einstellungen noch nich viel rummgespielt..halte die sowieso fuer etwas uebertrieben..ich fahr nur die auf dem mittleren lenkwinkel, maximal federweg mit ,,hohem tretlager,,! das passt perfekt..zumal das tretlager dann ca zw 360-370mm hat...was voellig ok ist! da passt alles zumindest..kann halt auch sein das der kaiser mit seinem riesen profil in der ,,extremsten,, einstellung noch das sitzrohr beruehrt..oder schlaegt der reifen richtig an?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (4. Dezember 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Und hab festgestellt das mein kleiner(PudelDH2010) bei
> -Niedrigem Tretlager
> -max Federweg
> -flachster Lenkwinkel
> ...



diese einstellung ist doch nicht sinnvoll, das rad ist in der einstellung nahezu unmöglich zu fahren
das ist wie kette vorne auf dem großen blatt und hinten auf auf dem großen blatt...kann man machen, macht aber keinen sinn und schleift dann auch natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS91 (20. Januar 2010)

Um nochmal auf die Federhärte zurück zu kommen:

Ich bring mit Ausrüstung max 75kg auf die Waage (70 ohne). Stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich ne 350er oder 400er Feder brauche.

Tendiere zur 350er. Was meint ihr? 

Ah nochwas, gibts irgendwo ne Tabelle mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten fürn 2010er DH Pudel? 

Und habt ihr eine Empfehlung bezüglich des Steuersatzes? 
Habe an einen Cane Creek XXc II gedacht:
Reduziert auf 1 1/8, hat 20mm Einpresstiefe (Alutech Norm) und wiegt 158g. Gibts für 89.95 tacken.

Mein Pudel kommt wohl Montag =)


Gruß Claus


----------



## michar (21. Januar 2010)

wuerd 350 mal testen...ich wiege ohne ausruestung 75 und fahre 400lbs


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Januar 2010)

ich hab in meinem pudel den reset wan.5 steuersatz drin und der ist wirklich killer!
ich hab noch nie so ein perfekt verarbeiteten steuersatz gesehen, dann kann sich auch king hinten anstellen!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2010)

Word. Bester Steuersatz ! Als Shorty Version unten noch flacher.


----------



## CS91 (23. Januar 2010)

lässt sich der shorty mit ne flachen 08er boxxer brücke fahren? oder ist der abstand zu gering?


----------



## jota (23. Januar 2010)

eine empfehlung zur federhärte bräuchte ich auch mal,
pudel fr 
und ich schlappe 95 kg.
also mit wieviel lbs kann oder muß ich mich anfreunden ?


----------



## mussso (23. Januar 2010)

MT3ike schrieb:


> Weil der DH WC mit dem Frästeil schöner ist
> 
> Ist ja nur mal eine Idee mit der ich aktuell spiele. Und für mich ist auch der max. mögliche Federweg interessant.....hier ist man beim FR auf 180 v./h. begrenzt.



Nein, ich hab ca.195 mm hinten(längerer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub) und ich hab vom Jü schwarz auf weiss das vorne bis 200 gehen.
Passt dann aber nur in einer Position am Hinterbau.Gibt wohl ein paar Leute die den FR so aufgebaut haben.
Müsste auch irgendwo im threat zu finden sein meine ich...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2010)

CS91 schrieb:


> lässt sich der shorty mit ne flachen 08er boxxer brücke fahren? oder ist der abstand zu gering?



Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe:
Ich hatte in meinem Pudel mit einem 12cm Steuerrohr den WAN.5 mit einer 09er Boxxer mit flacher Brücke.
Mit dem Shorty paßt es ja dann erst recht.


----------



## CS91 (25. Januar 2010)

es geht darum, dass durch die geringe höhe des steuersatzes unten die gabelkrone am rahmen schleifen könnte. aber das ist wohl nicht der fall 

werde den wan als shorty bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (25. Januar 2010)

CS91 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Federhärte zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Ich bring mit Ausrüstung max 75kg auf die Waage (70 ohne). Stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich ne 350er oder 400er Feder brauche.
> 
> ...




würde dir auch zur 350er raten


----------



## CS91 (25. Januar 2010)

pudel ist da, mit vivid a tune 350er feder


----------



## Koohgie (26. Januar 2010)

Fr oder Dh? für einen Fr wird wohl a-tune nicht reichen....
ich hab auch jetzt einen bekommen, den ich auf c-tune bei s-import umbauen lassen...bau ihn aber erst heut oder morgen ein...
mal schauen, hatte vorher den rocco r mit piggy drin und der war so lala..


----------



## michar (26. Januar 2010)

gibts den vivid in 200mm einbaulaenge ueberhaupt?


----------



## CS91 (26. Januar 2010)

ist ein DH


----------



## Koohgie (26. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> gibts den vivid in 200mm einbaulaenge ueberhaupt?



mittlerweile ja, weiss aber nich wo ich ihn so gesehn hab, und da wurde er nur zum listenpreis angeboten. musst evtl. per e-mail anfragen. ich hab mir den 216´er gegönnt...
stell ihn auf die hinteren löcher am hinterbau und am hauptrahmen ganz forne. das müsste eigentlich funzen ohne dass das tretlager zu hochkommt...federweg müsste theoretisch so180-190 mm sein...
mein bruder hat das so im moment mit einen dhx air, und bei ihm macht das einen guten eindruck...
@cs91
also denke das dir tune-a durchhauen wird, das dass übersetzungsverhältnis dafür zu hoch ist...
s-import baut die um falls erwünscht/notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS91 (26. Januar 2010)

werd ich demnächst hier berichten... jürgen hats mir so empfohlen und verbaut


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
Sie sind da


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

super jetzt sind sie da


----------



## Lukas92 (9. Februar 2010)

3 also...ich nehm an um mir einen zu schenken


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

Nö las mal


----------



## Lukas92 (9. Februar 2010)

schade...aber sie sind ne alle für dich?!


----------



## Bommber 1 (9. Februar 2010)

1 Für mich 
1 Für Freundin
1 Für ihren Bruder


----------



## Lukas92 (10. Februar 2010)

nadann wünsch ich viel spaß, vlt sieht man die hundefamilie ja einmal


----------



## Bommber 1 (10. Februar 2010)

Hoffe ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (11. Februar 2010)

Pornös, bin gespannt auf die fertigen Bikes.
Stell mir grad vor wie die 3 in vormation und Tiefflug irgend ne Strecke runterpeitschen.
Habt sicher ne menge spaß mit den kleinen


----------



## Bommber 1 (12. Februar 2010)

Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf.
zwei sind schon fast fertig.


----------



## Frorider86 (16. Februar 2010)

Moin,

hoffe mal, das alle hier gut durch die NRW Feiertage gekommen sind

Wer fährt denn hier so alles ein Roco RC WC Air in seinem Pudel DH?
Bräuchte da mal Denkanstöße für´s Setup. Habe da noch kein optimales Setup gefunden.
Eckdaten: DH Setup + 75-80Kg Kampfgewicht.
Bis jetzt is es mehr oder weniger das Grundsetup aus dem Handbuch
JA, habe mich im Forum umgeschaut...soll ja i-wo so´n Roco Tuning Fread geben!?

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2010)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hoffe mal, das alle hier gut durch die NRW Feiertage gekommen sind
> 
> ...



gibt keinen generalen Roco Tuning Thread, aber im Bedarfsfall gibts genug die sich damit auskennen. z.B.: Ich 
Kenne aber keinen der den mal in nem Pudel hatte, schon gar net den Air. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2010)

roco geht richtig bekackt im pudel..ohne tuning bzw aendern der shims , habs als voellig ueberdaempft empfunden! feder sollte ne 400lbs drauf bei deinem gewicht! am besten hat mir der pudel mit nem dhx5 gefallen..seriendaempfer! richtig geil gehn tut er aber erst seit ich den elka drin hab...der macht nen richtig richtig guten job! wuerd mich aber mal intressieren wie ein bos im pudel laeuft..leider kenn ich keinen der das so faehrt..


----------



## Frorider86 (16. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> roco geht richtig bekackt im pudel..ohne tuning bzw aendern der shims , habs als voellig ueberdaempft empfunden!



Hatte ja voher den DHX 4.0 drin...der Roco fühlt sich jetzt nicht überdämpft an, aber schon ein bissl "satter" als der Fox.

@Lord Helmchen: Ok, sobald ich eine konkrete Frage formulieren kann, werde ich mich vertrauensvoll an dich wenden

Damit ich, der temporärer Techinklegastehniker das auch nicht falsch verstehe...Das Ventil am PiggyPack ist die Endprogression und das Drehknöpfchen die Druckstufe?
Ich entschuldige mich für eventuelle Falschaussagen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> roco geht richtig bekackt im pudel..ohne tuning bzw aendern der shims , habs als voellig ueberdaempft empfunden! feder sollte ne 400lbs drauf bei deinem gewicht! am besten hat mir der pudel mit nem dhx5 gefallen..seriendaempfer! richtig geil gehn tut er aber erst seit ich den elka drin hab...der macht nen richtig richtig guten job! wuerd mich aber mal intressieren wie ein bos im pudel laeuft..leider kenn ich keinen der das so faehrt..



Wenn du den Roco im Pudel schon unterdämpft empfunden hast, dann kannste dir denken was ich für ein Wunderwerk anrichten musste um den für nen 100kg Fahrer in der Sau herzurichten 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2010)

ja..ich muss sagen marzocchi ist fuer mich seit 2008 gestorben...sieht nicht nur billig aus..ist auch billig! nen vivid fand ich im pudel auch nich so toll..auch etwas zäh! dhx5 spricht aufjedenfall sauber an und ist halt recht soft , allerdings dann  schon wieder in der druckstufe unterdaempft! aber es faellt auch erst richtig auf wenn man nen daempfer gefahren ist mit ner gescheiten daempfung...daher ist meine empfehlung im pudel ein dhx..den hatte ich bis dato fuer gut empfunden! allerdings bin ich mittlerweile schon der ueberzeugung das ein rahmen mit dem daempfer steht und faellt..nach der geo das wichtigste! daher wuerde ich eher woanders sparen als am daempfer, am hinterbau macht meiner meinung nach ne high und lowspeed daempfung fast mehr sinn wie in der federgabel..also wuerde ich z.b bei eingeschraenkten finanziellen mitteln eher zu ner boxxer race greifen und mirn gescheiten daempfer holen als ne boxxer team oder wc und dann irgendnen serien ding hintenreinsetzen...

achja..den roco fand ich UEBERDAEMPFT..nicht unterdaempft..das ding ging wie kaugummi!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ja..ich muss sagen marzocchi ist fuer mich seit 2008 gestorben...sieht nicht nur billig aus..ist auch billig! nen vivid fand ich im pudel auch nich so toll..auch etwas zäh! dhx5 spricht aufjedenfall sauber an und ist halt recht soft , allerdings dann  schon wieder in der druckstufe unterdaempft! aber es faellt auch erst richtig auf wenn man nen daempfer gefahren ist mit ner gescheiten daempfung...daher ist meine empfehlung im pudel ein dhx..den hatte ich bis dato fuer gut empfunden! allerdings bin ich mittlerweile schon der ueberzeugung das ein rahmen mit dem daempfer steht und faellt..nach der geo das wichtigste! daher wuerde ich eher woanders sparen als am daempfer, am hinterbau macht meiner meinung nach ne high und lowspeed daempfung fast mehr sinn wie in der federgabel..also wuerde ich z.b bei eingeschraenkten finanziellen mitteln eher zu ner boxxer race greifen und mirn gescheiten daempfer holen als ne boxxer team oder wc und dann irgendnen serien ding hintenreinsetzen...
> 
> achja..den roco fand ich UEBERDAEMPFT..nicht unterdaempft..das ding ging wie kaugummi!



Überdämpft? Kann ich mir mit der Serienabstimmung fast nicht vorstellen.
Hauptsache du hast mit dem Elka jetzt mehr Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich fahr den roco wc 09 mit ner nukeproof ti Feder in meinem g boxx Pudel dh und ich finde den echt sahne. ok ich hab in dem Rad noch keinen anderen gefahren. bin vorher nen dhx 5.0 air in nem enduro pro von specialized und nen vivid in nem nox 9.5 gefahren. bis jetzt find ich den roco noch am besten. was sind denn die Probleme vom roco? nur damit ich das auch mal weis.


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Februar 2010)

Update 1/10:





Ein besseres Bild folgt
Warum ist das Grün hier so schwach


----------



## EagleEye (21. Februar 2010)

das ist ja das Gegenteil von meinem 




Mist hab vergessen heute Fotos zu machen


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Februar 2010)

Das musste dann aber noch konsequenter durchziehen...das mit dem Grün

Öhm, habe nochmal fix eine Frage zur passenden KF am Pudel DH Rahmen.
Stehe vor dem Schritt mir mal endlich was gescheites zu bestellen--->
e13 LG1 KF
Die soll ja laut Aussagen unter die Schwinge passen. Gibt es da den kleinen Unterschied das die 32-36Zähne-Variante passt und die 36-40 nicht?!
Fahre jetzt 38Zähne.

Schon mal besten Dank und auch für das Verständnis meiner vielen Fragen

Schnieken Gruß
der Fro


----------



## michar (23. Februar 2010)

ich fahre die 36-40 zaehne variante mit nem 38er  blatt! passt wunderbar! knapp wirds nur wenn dun 40er blatt faehrst..dann bekommst du den oberen kaefig noch hoch genug...


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Februar 2010)

Jo...besten Dank Michar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (26. Februar 2010)

neue gabel und dämpfer.....


----------



## Frorider86 (26. Februar 2010)

Um es optsich zu perfektionieren, fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch ein flaches Rennsofa drauf


----------



## 2und4zig (26. Februar 2010)

Ist es beim Pudel eigentlich notwendig einen Kettenstrebenschutz zu montieren oder ist die Strebe weit genug oben?
@cocu: nette Gabel, insgesamt ein sehr schöner Freerider


----------



## michar (26. Februar 2010)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Ist es beim Pudel eigentlich notwendig einen Kettenstrebenschutz zu montieren oder ist die Strebe weit genug oben?
> @cocu: nette Gabel, insgesamt ein sehr schöner Freerider



montiere einen..schlaegt sonst an! allerdings einen etwas schoeneres...ich hab mir im baumarkt so duennen klebestoff besorgt und damit dann schoen sauber innen nicht sichtbar abgeklebt! hilft auch bei der geraeuschentwicklung..nach der bma wohl die klapper stelle nummer 1! als tip fuer die bma...schlauch zerschneiden in kleine angepasste teile und dann zwischen die schraubaufnahme klemmen...mein pudel ist seitdem richtig angenehm leise! tot dem geklapper..und tot dem sattel bei dem pudel freeride..ein schoenes bike..aber der sattel..brrrrrrr


----------



## EagleEye (27. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> als tip fuer die bma...schlauch zerschneiden in kleine angepasste teile und dann zwischen die schraubaufnahme klemmen...mein pudel ist seitdem richtig angenehm leise! tot dem geklapper..und tot dem sattel bei dem pudel freeride..ein schoenes bike..aber der sattel..brrrrrrr


Ich konnte meinen Pudel noch nicht richtig fahren aber was soll bei der BMA klappern?


----------



## michar (27. Februar 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ich konnte meinen Pudel noch nicht richtig fahren aber was soll bei der BMA klappern?



an der stelle wo die bma mim rahmen verschraubt ist bzw mim ausfallende ist ja etwas spiel..die zugstange kann man bisschen hin und her drehen! das klappert nicht wie wild..aber ich fands besser nachdem ich bissl gummi dazwischen hab..


----------



## Bommber 1 (27. Februar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> an der stelle wo die bma mim rahmen verschraubt ist bzw mim ausfallende ist ja etwas spiel..die zugstange kann man bisschen hin und her drehen! das klappert nicht wie wild..aber ich fands besser nachdem ich bissl gummi dazwischen hab..




Hab da auch noch eine Idee.
Was hälst du da von wenn man eine Dünne Teflon Scheibe zwischen Rahmen und BMA Baut , die so groß vom innendurchmesser ist das sie über die schraube geht und dadurch an der Kugel anliegt.
Dadurch kann sie sich nicht mehr am Rahmen schlagen und man kann
sich die Arbeit hinten sparen weil sie sich nicht mehr so stark neigen würde.

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## harni (28. Februar 2010)

Bommber 1 schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch eine Idee.
> Was hälst du da von wenn man eine Dünne Teflon Scheibe zwischen Rahmen und BMA Baut , die so groß vom innendurchmesser ist das sie über die schraube geht und dadurch an der Kugel anliegt.
> Dadurch kann sie sich nicht mehr am Rahmen schlagen und man kann
> sich die Arbeit hinten sparen weil sie sich nicht mehr so stark neigen würde.
> ...



man kann doch bestimmt auch einfach passende O-Ringe dazwischenlegen - gibt es in kleinen Stückzahlen zum Bsp. bei IR-Dichtungstechnik


----------



## Bommber 1 (28. Februar 2010)

einen O-Ring wäre vom innendurchmesser passent und vom ausenmesser warscheinlich
zu klein. Oder meinst du er einen Platten Dichtring ( wie ein gummi vom Einmachglaß )


----------



## mmc (2. März 2010)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Ist es beim Pudel eigentlich notwendig einen Kettenstrebenschutz zu montieren oder ist die Strebe weit genug oben?
> @cocu: nette Gabel, insgesamt ein sehr schöner Freerider



Moin
die Kettenstrebe kriegt beim Pudel immer was ab. Also wenn du Lack drauf hast solltest du schon einen Schutz drum machen.

Grüße Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (2. März 2010)

ich hab auf der Innenseite mit Paketklebeband einfach nen Schlauchstreifen hingeklebt, so sieht man nichts und alles ist geschützt


----------



## harni (2. März 2010)

Bommber 1 schrieb:


> einen O-Ring wäre vom innendurchmesser passent und vom ausenmesser warscheinlich
> zu klein. Oder meinst du er einen Platten Dichtring ( wie ein gummi vom Einmachglaß )



muss gestehen ich kenn das Teil leider gar nicht und dachte nur das müsste mit nem O-Ring gehen


----------



## Bommber 1 (4. März 2010)

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## 2und4zig (4. März 2010)

Gefällt mir sogar sehr gut! 
Wie fährt sich der Kaiser?


----------



## Bommber 1 (4. März 2010)

Feder hinten ist noch zu Hart, aber an sonsten bin ich sehr zu frieden Super wendig das Teil. Den rest werden wir noch sehen.


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2010)

Sehr schön ! Mach mal größer:


----------



## michar (4. März 2010)

vorgestern, finale ligure..27 grad..sonne..mehr fotos in der gallerie






und in bewegung


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2010)

michar schrieb:


> vorgestern, finale ligure..27 grad..sonne..



Arsch !


----------



## Bommber 1 (5. März 2010)

Michar das ist echt nicht nett so schöne Fotos hir zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (5. März 2010)

hehe naja! muss aber echt den pudel nochmal loben..keinerlei probleme oder defekte gehabt! die bma hab ich in finale auch ultra gemerkt..da gibts ja strecken die so steil und verblockt sind das man wirklich viel bremmst..stempeln war fast nicht bis nur ganz gering zu spuehren! aber ich hab auch wieder gemerkt wie wichtig der daempfer und das setup bei dem rahmen ist...der steht und faellt wirklich damit! aber das ist bei jedem bike ja so...


----------



## Bommber 1 (5. März 2010)

Dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht mit der BMA, freut mich voll das du so viel spaß mit deinem Pudel hast. Das macht meine forfreude aufs Biken noch größer.
Hast du eine Team Boxxer ? Wenn ja wie zufrieden bis du ?
Ist dein Dämfer so viel besser vom fahren wie der Vivid ?


----------



## michar (5. März 2010)

ja ich habe ein team boxxer der 2. generation..habse nochmal nachgeschmiert..die gabel ist der wahnsinn! super sensibel und nutze den federweg komplett ohne durchschlaege! ja mein daempfer ist besser als der vivid...kann man nicht  vergleichen! der vivid ist ja ein standart daempfer ..mein elka kommt direkt auf den rahmen abgestimmt und hat auch ne verstellbare high und lowspeed druckstufe..was welten ausmacht! grad in finale bei teilweise sehr hohen schnellen stufen hab ich die mega gemerkt! der  vivid hat ja nur die externe lowspeed! nicht umsonst sind daempfer wie bos,ccdb,elka und co halt doch ne ecke teurer alsn vivid..is aepfel mit birnen verglichen


----------



## Bommber 1 (5. März 2010)

Was hälst du von dem Deampfer den Alutech im program hatt?
Bist du auch in Winterberg unterwegs oder wo sonst?


----------



## michar (5. März 2010)

winterberg eher weniger...eher in richtung frankreich wo ,,richtige,, bikeparks stehen..zumindest um dh zu fahren! wie diese dueler ist weiss ich nicht..technisch sieht er mal ganz ok aus! auch gut funktionieren tut ein etwas getunter /angepasster dhx5 im pudel...


----------



## Bommber 1 (5. März 2010)

Meinen 5.0 habe ich abgegeben, weil der gegen den Vivid um welten schlechter war.
Kam mit dem Überhaupt nicht klar, war super hart vom fahren ist aber trotzdem andauernd durchgeschlagen und die tracktion in Anliegern war auch nicht toll.
Winterberg und Dh, da muss ich dir auch recht geben.
Freu mich schon auf meine zwei wochen Östereich dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (5. März 2010)

das wundert mich aber..ich hatte nen dhx5 verbaut der super soft ging..fast schon zu soft..durchgeschlagen ist der allerdings nie! mit bisschen mehr druckstufe waer er fast perfekt gewesen...


----------



## EagleEye (5. März 2010)

ich hab bei mir den DHX 5.0 drin und der läuft bisher eigentlich super, nächste Woche werd ich aber mal noch einen DHX 4.0 Coil ausprobieren


----------



## Lukas92 (5. März 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Arsch !



das war auch mein erster gedanke...


----------



## Bommber 1 (6. März 2010)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sogar sehr gut!
> Wie fährt sich der Kaiser?




Der Kaiser fährt sich super, bin vorher den MM gefahren und der unterschied ist gewaltig. 
Viel mehr Grip auf trockenen , nassen Strecken und auch auf nassen Wurzeln.
Super Durchschlagschutz, bin ihn ausversehen mit 1 Bar gefahren und 
er ist trotzdem nicht durchschlagen ( bei meinen 95 Kg).
Das einzige was ein bisschen negativ ist, ist das er einen augeprägten 
Rollwiederstand hat.


----------



## Trasher_one (7. März 2010)

Hi,

bin grad vor der entscheidung ein Pudl dh zu erwerben.
aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

gibts zufällig jemand, im raum Mühldorf (bei münchen)
oder Regensburg, der ein pudel hat????
würde mir das gerne anschaun, und vllt mal proberollen.

mfg Martin


----------



## cycleman (9. März 2010)

hat jemand schon mal einen 216mm oder einen 222mm dämpfer in einen pudel fr rahmen gebaut? ist euch dabei der reifen gegen das sitzrohr geschlagen, oder hat es so eben gepasst? ich wollte dazu die dämpferhalterung am oberrohr um ein loch nach vorne verschieben. hatte an einen vivid mit 63mm hub, oder einen fox mit 70mm hub gedacht.

bitte nur antworten wenn ihr es wirklich schon mal gemacht habt. die theorie ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Koohgie (10. März 2010)

ich hab einen vivid (tune C) mit 216´er länge eingebaut, bilder gibts auf der seite zuvor, geht gut in dem rahmen. aber bis jetzt nur in einer position drin da sonst die kefü im weg ist, also  im hauptrahmen ist er ganz vorne drin, und in der schwinge hinten in denen. also bis jetzt ist nix kolidiert und die funktion ist sehr gut...


----------



## Murx (17. März 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal einen 216mm oder einen 222mm dämpfer in einen pudel fr rahmen gebaut? ist euch dabei der reifen gegen das sitzrohr geschlagen, oder hat es so eben gepasst? ich wollte dazu die dämpferhalterung am oberrohr um ein loch nach vorne verschieben. hatte an einen vivid mit 63mm hub, oder einen fox mit 70mm hub gedacht.
> 
> bitte nur antworten wenn ihr es wirklich schon mal gemacht habt. die theorie ist mir durchaus bewusst.



Schon gemacht .. 222mm/70mm : vorne im Schlitten ganz vorne und hinten obere hintere Anlenkung: keine Kollision, 180-190mm federweg, fährt sich deutlich besser als das original setup.


----------



## mmc (18. März 2010)

Moin 
ich fahre einen 216er DHX Air und das passt.
Ich würde aber mal bei Alutech nachfragen ob es dann irgendwelche  Garantieeinschränkungen gibt, da der Rahmen für 200er Dämpfer konstruiert wurde.
Grüße


----------



## michar (19. März 2010)

wenn nix anstößt spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (20. März 2010)

Ich hab auch einen 216er verbaut. Jürgen meinte zu mir das vorne bis 200mm FW möglich sind - gesagt getan. ;-)


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2010)

_Pudel__Power_* Update2010*






Truvativ Boobar
E*13 LG 1


----------



## EagleEye (5. April 2010)

sieht gut aus, von wann ist der Rahmen?


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, von wann ist der Rahmen?



2007er Modell, glaub ich


----------



## Bommber 1 (3. Mai 2010)

Hab mal ne frage an euch.
Habe mir am we den Fox Dämpfer abgeschossen und wollte mir jetzt ewentuel
einen neuen zulegen. was würdet ihr mir raten was sehr gut im Dh geht.
Ich mag es sehr flufig mit guten bodenkonntakt.


----------



## EagleEye (3. Mai 2010)

wieder Fox?


----------



## Bommber 1 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nicht so begeister von Fox. Konnte die dinger öfters reparieren als fahren.
Und die ( netten ) Leute von TH. unterstütze ich nicht mehr.


----------



## EagleEye (3. Mai 2010)

ich hab mit meinen bisher nie Probleme gehabt, wenn du TH nicht unterstützen willst kauf bei TFTuned


----------



## Sponx (10. Juli 2010)

Heute kam bei mir auch endlich Post von Alutech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2010)

Der Jürgen schweißt so richtig gut mittlerweile.


----------



## S.Jay (11. Juli 2010)

Ja und die vordere Dämpferaufnahme sieht mittlerweile richtig filigran aus.
Schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Spamaccount (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir ein reinrassiges No-Nonsense-DH-Radl kaufen wöllte... ...der Pudel wäre meine erste Wahl.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Koohgie (11. Juli 2010)

der ist zu verkaufen:




und diser Rahmen mit DHX AIR in 216mm


----------



## Pudelreiter (4. August 2010)

aktueller aufbau, gewicht bei ca 16 kilo


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

[/IMG]
Hier mal ein Bild vom Pudel!


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

Sorry hat nicht hingehauen!! Bilder vom Pudel DH auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. August 2010)

ich war mal so frei, das bike von BillyTheKid:


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

Ja dank dir! Glaub mein compi spinnt der lädt ja nichtmal mehr Bilder ins Album?!?!?! 

Verbesserungs Vorschlage nehme ich gerne an!


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. August 2010)

kein problem, einfach auf deine gallerie gehn, unterm bild dann "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" drücken und den Code kopiern und hier einfach einfügen 

Ahja schöner Köter, funktionel aufgebaut, würd evtl mal den Sattel tauschen, aber hauptsache dir liegt er


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

Ja dank dir! Aber funktionel hört sich eher bescheiden an.  Würde ihn lieber mit ner roten Boxxer fahren aber das Geld bremst etwas


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

so nochmal eins!


----------



## EagleEye (5. August 2010)

ein Tipp, wenn du an deiner Bremse den Leitungsausgang nicht verdrehen kannst dann nimm die letzte Halterung ab, dann hast du nicht so einen heftigen Knick drin


----------



## EagleEye (5. August 2010)

da sieht man es ein bisschen


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. August 2010)

Sehr geiles Foto,da spielt wohl auch einer gerne im Schlamm!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (5. August 2010)

öhm ähhh weiß ich nicht 
das war aber mehr die "geteert und gefedert" Version
erst schön durch den Schnee und dann abwechselnd Bachdurchfahrten und staubige Strecken


----------



## Bubba. (6. August 2010)

kann jemand etwas zu der Einstellung steiler Lenkwinkel - größter Federweg am Pudel FR sagen? stößt da was an?


----------



## Yannic_M (15. August 2010)

Suche für 2011 Noch nen Pudel Dh zum gassi gehn .. xD

Bitte alles anbieten  Danke


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. September 2012)

hier mal mein schweinehund...
bin am überlegen,ob ich die bma wieder abbaue ?
eure meinung ?





gruß ins rudel


----------



## Famulus36 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich würg das hier mal wieder hoch:

Taugt so ein Pudel FR auch als Enduro? Sprich mit 180er Gabel und Zweifachkurbel auch mal bergauf, oder wippt der Eingelenker da zu sehr?

Bin durch mein CT von Jürgens Machwerken begeistert. Die Fanes ist mir allerdings noch zu teuer (sonst wär's u.U. auch eher ein Helius FR/AM geworden) und irgendwie auch etwas zu hydroformig, abgesehen davon, dass die ja nu auch aus Asien kommt...
Aktuell trete ich ein altes Torque. Passt alles, ich hätt's aber gern etwas individueller.


----------



## Peeeet (8. Mai 2013)

Servus,

m.M. ist der FR Pudel, je nach Aufbau mit guten UpHill Genen bestückt, und wenn man dann den Däpfer dementsprechend wählt, auf jeden Fall...

Ich fahre selbst den FR Pudel und bis auf das (etwas) Mehrgewicht steht der immer noch gut da!

Also ,


----------



## Famulus36 (8. Mai 2013)

Ok. Was wiegt deins? Der Verkäufer des Rahmens, den ich im Auge habe, sagte was von 16,5kg mit Lyrik und Luftdämpfer. Das wäre dann das Gewicht, welches ich beim Torque mit dicker MZ 66 habe...
Siehst du Nachteile im Enduro-Einsatz durch den simplen Eingelenker-Hinterbau? Bekomme ich meinen sahnig funktionierenden Manitou Evolver ausm Torque mit 222er EBL im Köter verbaut?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

Passt denn die Einbauhöhe der Lyrik zum Pudel? 180 mm schafft man mit Domain Casting ja, aber die Einbauhöhe bleibt dabei gleich.

Fanes gibt es ja auch schon gebraucht und alles vor der 3.0er Serie ist noch Made in Ascheffel sowei sehr wenig Hydroforming.


----------



## Piefke (10. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...und alles vor der 3.0er Serie ist noch Made in Ascheffel


Falsch, nur die limited Serie wurde noch in D geschweißt, ab 2.0 ist alles Made in Taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilmes (10. Mai 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ok. Was wiegt deins? Der Verkäufer des Rahmens, den ich im Auge habe, sagte was von 16,5kg mit Lyrik und Luftdämpfer. Das wäre dann das Gewicht, welches ich beim Torque mit dicker MZ 66 habe...
> Siehst du Nachteile im Enduro-Einsatz durch den simplen Eingelenker-Hinterbau? Bekomme ich meinen sahnig funktionierenden Manitou Evolver ausm Torque mit 222er EBL im Köter verbaut?



Hi,

habe mir frisch ein Köter aufgebaut. Mit Totem Coil, DHX 5.0 Coil, SingleTrack vorne und Veltec DH hinten, 1x Kurbel mir 10-fach hinten komme ich auf 17 kg. Mit Air Dämpfer läge ich also bei etwa 16,5kg, was ich durchaus als Option für die Zukunft sehe.

Ich werde demnächst mal eine kleine Freeride Ausfahrt mit ein wenig Uphill machen und berichte dann. Bin vor allem gespannt ob die ProPedal-Funktion vernünftig das Wippen unterdrückt.


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Mai 2013)

Dann sollte mit ner Luftgabel a la Durolux die 16kg-Marke machbar sein? Bin weder Freerider noch Downhiller. Der Hinterbau wippt also? Berichte bitte.


----------



## valdus (11. Mai 2013)

Dann kauf dir ein Enduro........

Es heißt Pudel Fr/DH nicht Pudel EN/AM.....


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Mai 2013)

Top Antwort!







Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, dann einfach mal...


----------



## bilmes (11. Mai 2013)

So,

bin heute mal den Berg hochgeradelt. ProPedal beim DHX 5 komplett reingedreht, wippt fast nix. Geschätzte 1-2mm Hub macht der Dämpfer beim pedallieren. Was meines Erachtens völlig unkritisch ist.

Mal ProPedal 4-5 Klicks rausgedreht, wippt es etwas mehr, aber immer noch nicht viel. So um die 2mm Hub am Dämpfer schätze ich.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Uphill Qualitäten des Pudel. Ich finde man sitzt übrigens auch super auf dem Rad.

Lediglich das recht hohe Gewicht spricht gegen den Pudel als Enduro. Für mich ist es aber ideal, ich komme zum Trail, baller den runter, und fahr gemütlich aussem rum wieder hoch.


----------



## Peeeet (13. Mai 2013)

ja, genau so wie bilmes sehe ich es auch, klar sind 16 kg schon happig im vergleich du den neuen "superenduros" aber, wenn man bedenkt das der pudel halt auch schon bisschen in die jahre gekommen ist muß er sich nicht verstecken...

meiner wiegt mit MZ55 und DHX AIR ca. 16,5 kg, aber ich habe auch nicht auf den ultimativen leichtbau geachtet, bzw. es hat mir einfach die kohle gefehlt ;-)

wenn man ALLES optimert sind m.M.um die 15 kilochen machbar. 
zum wippen, mit propedal, gabel runtergetravelt wippt es wie oben schon gesagt fast garnicht und wenn man dann oben ist, fahrwrk ausfahren und runterballern, weil dann kann der pudel richtig spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (13. Mai 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich meinen sahnig funktionierenden Manitou Evolver ausm Torque mit 222er EBL im Köter verbaut?




Passen tut ein 222er, aber ist eigentlich nur für 216mm EBL gedacht (bitte korrigieren falls falsch!)

Habe aber für parkeinsätzte auch einen 222 er ROCO Coil und bis jetzt noch keinen nachteil feststellen können!

BTW: es gehen 2 Kettenblätter


----------



## bilmes (13. Mai 2013)

Wie gewünscht muss ich Peeet an der Stelle korrigieren! 

Meines Erachtens ist ein 222er Dämpfer (70er Hub) ideal. Damit kann man nämlich an die obere Anlenkung des Hinterbaus (weniger degressive Kinematik), und hat trotzdem noch 175mm Federweg.

Ich fahre zur Zeit mit der vorderen Aufnahme (Schlitten) ganz vorne, und hinten an der oberen vorderen Aufnahme. Damit habe ich 20mm Tretlager-Offset (entsprechen bei mir 36cm Tretlagerhöhe) und den o.g. Federweg.

BTW: Es gehen auch 3 Kettenblätter (wer drauf steht )


----------



## Peeeet (13. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Korrektur 

Man könnte es ja ausrechnen, wei´ß aber nicht genau wie und naja, passen tuts ja!

Dann ist dein Setup aber mit flachem Lenkwinkel, was ich nun s.Link nicht ganz verstehe, weil HINTERE obere,vordere Aufnahme ist doch Federweg minimum !?!?!

(Grafik ist zwar in DH Pudel, aber an dem Aufnahmeprinzi wird es ja nichts ändern!)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/5/1/7/_/large/Grafik1_1200919365.jpg

BTW, RennradKassette ist bei 3 Kettenblätter dann aber ein MUSS!!!


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Mai 2013)

So langsam werd ich zum Hundefreund. 

Dreifach? Nee, 2x10 langt. Und die erwähnten 175mm Federweg erst recht.


----------



## bilmes (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Peeet,

also dieses Bild kenne ich, und es ist, man verzeihe mir, Müll. 

So einfach wie das auf dem Bild dargestellt ist, ist die Wirklichkeit nicht. 
Wechselt man die Dämpferanbindung oder verschiebt den Schlitten, ändern sich immer Federweg, Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel gleichzeitig.

Die unteren Löcher an der Schwinge sind imho unvorteilhaft, weil sie die Kinematik degressiver machen. Sie machen nur Sinn wenn man einen Dämpfer mit wenig Hub und stark progressiver Kennlinie verwenden will (oder muss).

Man muss die Dämpferanbindung entsprechend Dämpferhub und -Länge wählen, und dabei folgende geometrischen Grenzen beachten:

Tretlagerhöhe so tief wie möglich wählen, solange bei maximaler Einfederung das Hinterrad nicht an das Sattelrohr kommt. Das muss man ohne Feder/Luft testen.

Die Federwege von 200 und mehr Millimeter von denen man oftmals liest sind nur möglich wenn man entweder ein hohes Tretlager (und gleichzeitig steileren Lenkwinkel) in Kauf nimmt, oder man setzt sich hinten ein 24" Laufrad rein. Und man braucht einen langen Dämpfer mit mehr als 70mm Hub. Mit "hohem Tretlager" meine ich alles über 30mm Offset (= höher als die Radachsen). 
So möchte ich jedenfalls nicht rumfahren.

Ich habe mal die Abstände der Achsen und Löcher des Hinterbaus gemessen, und eine vereinfachte Federwegberechnung für zwei Dämpferhübe (63 und 70 mm entsprechend 216er und 222er Dämpfer) durchgeführt:





Die errechneten Werte sind als Anhaltspunkt zu verstehen. In Echt beschreiben Rad und Dämpferanbindungen Kreissegmente, das ist hier nicht berücksichtigt. z.B. steht bei meiner Konfiguration 170mm, gemessen habe ich in der Praxis aber 173-175mm (ist auch nicht so einfach zu messen).

Gruß Ben


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## bilmes (13. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein frisch aufgebauter Pudel


----------



## Peeeet (14. Mai 2013)

Ooookay,

jetzt haben wir wieder was gelernt...

Hast dich aber wirklich sehr damit auseinander gesetz 

Den einfachen Weg habe ich natürlich auch ausprobiert, sprich Luft/Feder raus, Däpfer rein und dann geschaut das es nicht an das Sattelrohr kommt.
Und ja wie gesagt eine 222 EBL passt.

Durch deine kleine Einführung erklärt sich mir auch, warum mein DHX mit 200 EBL (bei harten Sprüngen, bzw. schlechter Landung) oft durchgeschlagen ist, wenn nicht mit Druck am Limit und Bottom Out voll reingeschraubt!
Wird wohl einfach flasch eingebaut gewesen sein, weil ich mich an der Grafik orientiert habe...

Nun ja, man lernt ja nie aus 

BTW.: 
Schöner Pudel, sieht einfach geil aus in Raw und dann noch die blauen Eloxteile, sehr nice...wobei...irgendwie ist er mir ja bekannt vorgekommen, kurz mal in meiner Merkliste aus dem Bikemarkt geschaut uuuund siehe da --> 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/153864-alutech-pudel-fr-gr-m-reserviert-fur-bilmes

Soll jetzt nichts heißen, hast aufjedenfall einen sehr schönen Köter... 
Habe auch das "A" von Alutech an der gleichen Stelle unter dem Dämpfer!...


----------



## bilmes (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Peeet,

ja den Rahmen habe ich aus dem Bikemarkt. Wie so ungefähr 80% meiner Bike-Teile 
Habe ihm ein paar Decals verpasst und dafür zuvor (damit die Decals halten) leicht aufpoliert (Lackreiniger).

Bin übrigens mittlerweile damit mal richtig im Park gewesen. Also ich weiß nicht was andere Freerider so können da mir der Vergleich fehlt, aber der Pudel geht RICHTIG GUT. 
Hab mich damit in kürzester Zeit sehr sehr gesteigert und springe jetzt Sachen die vorher völlig ausserhalb meiner Reichweite waren.

Dabei habe ich alles nur "mal so irgendwie eingestellt", d.h. paar Klicks Rebound hier, etwas Druckstufe da..

Bin mega glücklich mit dem Pudel, das einzge was mir im Moment fehlt ist etwas die Zeit damit zu fahren.


----------



## Peeeet (22. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ja ich hatten den damals auch auf meiner Merkliste, spiele mit dem Gedanken einen zweiten Pudel anzuschaffen, Pudel sind ja bekannterweise Rudeltiere ;-)

Das freut doch zu hören...wie gesagt, ich glaube der Pudel muß sich nicht verstecken und ja, er macht richtig Spass (außer es wird richtig ruppig, Wurzeln, Steine, viele kurze Schläge) das mag er nicht so, zumindest meiner, bzw. der jetztige Dämpfer....

Schaue mich schon länger nach ein einer BMO um, diese soll alles nochmals um Welten verbessern und sieht noch geil aus 


Und ja die liebe Zeit, würde direkt tauschen, 5 Biketage und 2 Tage Arbeiten.....muhahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (23. Mai 2013)

bilmes schrieb:


> ---
> 
> Ich habe mal die Abstände der Achsen und Löcher des Hinterbaus gemessen, und eine vereinfachte Federwegberechnung für zwei Dämpferhübe (63 und 70 mm entsprechend 216er und 222er Dämpfer) durchgeführt:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Anlenkung vom Pudel DH ansehe, so bin ich in erster Näherung der Meinung dass dort im Gegensatz zum Pudel FR geringere Federwege erreichbar sind. Warum? Durch die Degressivität gibt der Pudel FR gegen Ende des Federwegs mehr Federweg frei.

Weiß jemand ob man in Linkage (kostenlose Version) auch eingene Rahmen zusammen zimmern kann? In dem Fall würde ich mir die Mühe machen und meinen Pudel DH vermessen.


----------



## bilmes (23. Mai 2013)

Moin,

eine Degressivität hat man beim Pudel FR vor allem bei den unteren Anlenkungen. Die Dämpferanbindung "weicht" dem Dämpfer beim Einfedern zunehmend aus. Das was du mit "gibt mehr Federweg frei" beschrieben hast. Sinnvoll nutzbar sind die unteren Anbindungen also imho nicht, was man auch so den User-Erfahrungen entnehmen kann.
Bei der oberen Anbindungen gibts eben weniger Federweg.

Beim Pudel DH ist der Dämpfer am Unterrohr angebunden. 
Das bedeutet, dass er ungefähr tangential auf den Kreisbogen "zeigt", den die Dämpferanbindung beim Einfedern beschreibt.
Somit ist keine Degressivität vorhanden, was es gleichzeitig erlaubt die unteren Anbindungen der Schwinge zu nutzen.
Diese wiederum ermöglichen größeren Federweg.

Der Federweg ist allerdings ganz anderen Begrenzungen unterworfen, und da meine ich gibt es keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Pudel FR und DH:

Begrenzung 1 ist das Sattelrohr, "Begrenzung 2" die Tretlagerhöhe. Klar kann ich mir den Pudel auf 200mm Federweg pimpen, hab dann aber auch eine Tretlagerhöhe jenseits von Gut und Böse...


----------



## Duc851 (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn meine Theorie stimmt dass der Pudel DH weniger Federweg frei gibt kann ich mir vorstellen dass man mit dem Pudel DH ein tieferes Tretlager erzielen kann.


----------



## Peeeet (22. Oktober 2013)

bilmes schrieb:


> Hi Peeet,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




UND wie ist nun das Fazit am quasi Ende der Saison, noch zufrieden mit dem Köter? 
Was minst du über die Touren und Up-Hill Eigenschaften?

Schöne sonnige Grüße


----------



## bilmes (25. Oktober 2013)

Peeeet schrieb:


> UND wie ist nun das Fazit am quasi Ende der Saison, noch zufrieden mit dem Köter?
> Was minst du über die Touren und Up-Hill Eigenschaften?
> 
> Schöne sonnige Grüße



Also mein Fazit nach dieser Saison:

M.E. ist der Pudel zu schwer für Uphill. Mein Aufbau wiegt 17,3kg, mein Antrieb ist 1x10 mit 36/11-36. Wenns mal etwas bergauf geht muss ich nicht gleich absteigen, bei größeren Steigungen hab ich aber keine Chance. Mit 2x10 kann man ihn bestimmt besser für UpHill nutzen, das Rahmengewicht ist aber trotzdem noch zu hoch.

Der Pudel ist die perfekte Bikepark-Kiste, also für mich ideal geeignet. Das Ding fliegt wie ne Eins, ist wendig, läuft super geradeaus, und das Beste: 
Nicht kaputtzukriegen.
Zudem ein Wartungsaufwand von 0.
Für den Preis einfach der Hammer!

Bin sehr glücklich damit und werde erstmal dabei bleiben. Habe mich super gesteigert und bin der Meinung mein Bike gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Peeeet (25. Oktober 2013)

hi 

je nach Aufbau geht da aber gewichtsmäßig noch ein bisschen was...meiner wiegt ~16 kg, habe aber auch keine high-end Parts dran, zumindest das leichteste was mein Portmonaie hergibt 

Probiers mal mit einem zweiten Kettenblatt, ich finde dann läßt er sich auch gut bergauf pedalieren...habe 2x9 (Übersetzung könnte noch etwas optimiert werden) für mich und die Touren die ich fahre ein guter Kompromiss!

Und klar im Bikepark fühlt er sich natürlich am wohlsten...bezüglich des Wartungsaufwands, dort wo keine Gelenke sind, müßen auch keine Lage getauscht werden 

Viel Spaß noch...jetzt heißts bald wieder Warten und Up-graden!!!!

Pudel =


----------



## -MFresh- (19. November 2013)

A new Pudel is born. Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Peeeet (20. November 2013)

-MFresh- schrieb:


> A new Pudel is born. Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1517714



In geeeeeelb? Geschmackssache!!! 

Aber mit lecker Hammerschmidt, nice!!!!


----------



## Frorider86 (27. November 2013)

Gefällt 

..Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MFresh- (28. November 2013)

Rechnerisch bissl was über 17 kg. Auf der Waage hat ich´s noch nicht.


----------



## Crazyfist (19. Mai 2014)

Rechtzeitig zu Saisonbeginn (fast) fertig...


----------



## Duc851 (19. Mai 2014)

Schickes Gerät. Der Orangefarbene Easton Havoc LRS würde perfekt ins Bild passen ;-)


----------



## Duc851 (16. Juni 2014)

Für die Saison bin ich jetzt auch startklar:


----------



## Rumpel85 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Pudelbesitzer,
habe zwar schon im Pudel DH-Tread gepostet, aber doppelt hält besser und hier sind/waren andere Leute unterwegs und das Thema Umlenkung wurde hier ja breit diskutiert....

ich wollte mal meine Ausbaustufe vom Pudel zeigen um euch evtl. ein Winterprojekt zu bescheren....

Ausgangspunkt war bei mir der Pudel den Jü zur Zeit noch als Restbestände verkauft...

Leider hat der Swinger Air nur 65mm Hub...d.h. es gehen 16mm FW von den 195mm ab die er in der unteren Stufe hat... das war mir dann doch zu wenig und ich hab einen Umbau gewagt.

Damit es sich gleich lohnt und der Pudel ein wenig Endprogression und Federweg gewinnt hab ich mir einen 241x76mm Swinger 6-way günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen... das SPV funktioniert mit Eingelenkern nämlich ganz OK bei Minimaldruck im Piggy....

Hier mal ein Bild mit den Standardschlitten...





Nahaufnahme...




Da mit dem originalschlitten entweder das Tretlager in den Sternen hängt oder in der niedrigen Einstellung das Rad am Rahmen anschlägt hab ich mir das ganze mal im CAD aufgebaut und so gebaut das es funktioniert...




Tretlager ist 6mm höher als in der niedrigen Einstellung, Ferderkurve ist nicht Degressiv sondern hat am Anfang und am Ende eine leichte Progression..




Der Dämpfer ist so knapp es ging an der unteren Befestigungsbuchse denn je "Flacher" er liegt umso progressiver wird der Pudel...




Damit ich noch ein wenig spielen kann hab ich Messingbuchsen mit 1mm Exzenter drehen/schleifen lassen.. Leider hat sich die Lehrwerkstatt nich direkt an die Vorgaben gehalten was die Platzierung des Schriftzugs angeht... 




Eingebaut sieht es im Detail so aus:








Und das Endergebnis im Stand: 215mm FW....(Sorry für die lausigen Bilder....)








Ja der Marzocchi Aufkleber is Käse, werd nen Maitou Sticker besorgen....
Sattel könnte noch 1cm tiefer..klappt alles bis in den Gummipuffer super.. Federkennlinie fühlt sich gut an, nix sackt durch und Endprogression ist völlig OK... (Hab mich extra ein 10 Stufen Treppenset runtergeworfen ums rauszufinden da der Bikepark für ne erste Ausfahrt zu weit war...)

Das beste an allem ist das ich nicht mal draufzahlen musste für Gabel (neue Rc3 EVO2 Ti) oder Dämpfer (gebraucht aber hab ihn frisch geserviced).... hab insgesamt noch 170€ gespart.... Also für 1830€ is das wirklich ein Top Parkbike....freu mich auf den Frühling...

Falls Ihr Interesse an den 3D Modellen bzw. Abmessungen habt könnt Ihr mich gerne anschreiben...Ob ich eine Kleinserie mit der Lehrwerkstatt vereinbaren kann müsste ich sehen...ist aber eher langwierig da es nur geht wenn die Maschinen grad mal stehen.....

MFG Rumpel


----------



## Peeeet (9. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schönes Ding, und Respekt für die ganze Arbeit, Hirnschmalz und Stunden... 
Leider ist es ja noch lang hin bis Frühling und dein Projekt ja schon fertig, aber gut ein Pudel ist auch anzuschauen!
Ich beabsichtige meinen Pudel FR über Winter abzuspecken, mom. ist er auch komplett gestrippt, die 17,5 kg waren mir dann doch etwas zu viel. 
Eine Frage, was machst du mit den alten Dämpferschlitten/Aufnahme? Würde hiermit mein Interesse kundtun ;-)

Gruß
Peat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpel85 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hmm..
naja man muss ja nich auf bewährtes zurückgreifen...
evtl. würde sich auch für den Fr eine andere Anlenkung lohnen...ist halt die Frage welches setup du betreibst und was du mit dem Pudel so tust...
Ich hab ja im prinzip die komplette Geo in CAD gebaut..muss halt nur den Aufnahmepunkt vom FR dazubauen...vieleicht geht da ja noch was in Sachen mehr FW bzw. endlich die untere Tiefe Aufnahme fahrbar zu machen....ein tiefes Tretlager is durch nix zu ersetzen...

Wenn du Zeit hast, dann kann ich mar das mal genauer ansehen..ich bräucht halt nur mal ein sehr gutes seitliches Bild vom FR, das ichs mal rausmessen kann und evtl. ein Bild von deinem Rad dass ich seh wie du es vom Setup her hast und welche Komponenten rumschwirren....

Wenn mir dann nix besseres einfällt können wir ja über die original Alutech-Platten reden... aber mein Ehrgeiz ist erstmal gepackt...


----------



## Rumpel85 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Pudelbesitzer & Peet  ,

ich habe für die Pudel FR Geometrie (alt mit Flachem Sitzwinkel und auch neu mit steilem Sitzwinkel und  den neuen Aufnahmen die aussen liegen) eine neue Anlenkung errechnet und konstruiert...

Hier sieht man mal den Vergleich zwischen alt und neu:








Was direkt auffällt ist die Tatsache das die originalen Platten nicht mit der hier abgebildeten Einstellung am Hinterbau tief&unten gefahren werden können...
Ausserdem habe ich die Aufnahme Verlängert damit die Kräfte auf den Rahmen reduzert werden und kein riesiger Hebel ensteht...

Die Neue Aufnahme kann beim alten Pudel Fr 2 Stellungen: 
Aufnahme nach ganz rechts (siehe Bildausrichtung) Hinterbau unten rechts ergibt fast komplett lineare 198mm FW
Aufnahme Mittig Hinterbau oben rechts ergibt leicht endprogressive 182mm FW und 15mm tieferes tretlager

Beim neuen Pudel FR ist es zusätzlich folgende:

Aufnahme Mittig Hinterbau unten rechts  198mm FW Tretlagerhöhe -15mm zum Bild (da gehts aber sehr eng zu, hängt also von der Reifenwahl ab)

Hier noch ein Detailbild:




Und als Leckerli für Bastler und Tüftler (wie mich) noch die Vermaßung der Grundplatten für experimentierfreudige...




Wenn sich jetzt seitens der Pudelbesitzer ein Interesse abzeichnen sollte kann ich natürlich mal ein paar Sätze fräsen lassen....
Ich muss dann nur wissen obs ein neuer oder alter Pudel ist, da der Neue ja in der Aluplatte das Gewinde für den Dämpfer hat..

Preismässig wird das sicherlich nur ein Trinkgeld+ Material (nicht die 60E die Jü für die originalen will)

Also würde mich über Rückmeldungen, Ideen & Feedback freuen...

Schönes WE..
Rumpel


----------



## Peeeet (16. Dezember 2014)

Morgen Rumpel,
habe jetzt leider erst genügend Zeit zum Antworten...Endlich Urlaub ;-)

Ich finde es super interessant, leider für mich schon fast alles zu sehr in der Materie! Aber hier mal meine Daten zu meinem Pudelchen, wie gesagt FR Pudel, 2007 Modell, wurde gekauft als Vorführmodell.

Ich reite ihn seit 2010 habe auch schon verschiedene SetUps versucht, je nach Verwendungszweck. Da ich aber im Taunusrand wohne und die Bikeparks eher Flowtrails sind ist er meistens nicht so "dick" aufgebaut, momentan soll er sowieso einer Abspeckkur unterliegen. 

Jetzt aber mal die Frage, woran erkenne ich den neuen und den alten Pudel? Am Dämpferschlitten? Oder allein am Baujahr oder an den Gewindeaufnahmen für den Dämpfer?
Ich gehe ja mal stark davon aus das meiner zu den Urgesteinen gehört, habe auch keine Gewinde in den Dämpferaufnahmen und auch die schwarzen Dämpferplatten, nicht die schönen CNC gefrästen.

Hätte natürlich sehr großes Interesse deine Version mal auszuprobieren, was mir aber auf der ersten Zeichnung auffällt, kommt dann so der Dämpfer nicht noch näher ans Unterrohr? Je nach Dämpfer kommt der Piggyback doch sehr nah!
Fotos und eine grobe Zeichnung der Geo muss ich dir mal raussuchen, bzw. ein aktuelles schiessen.

Gruß
P


----------



## Rumpel85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi Peet,

also du hast einen alten Rahmen...
Es gab 2 grosse Änderungen zum Jahr 2008 oder 2009:
1. Steilere Sitzstrebe, damit die Reifen nicht immer bei vollem Federweg dagegenkommen
2. Andere Gussets und somit auch ne andere Schlittenaufnahme... bei den alten sind die Schlitten aussen dran geklemmt, bei den neueren (wie bei meinem sind die Schlitten hinter der Aufnahme..die hatten dann die gefrästen schlitten...

Wegen dem Piggiback bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher wie es dann passt aber du hast ja nach oben 60mm ab Dämpfermitte.
In Richtung Unterrohr ist es ziemlich genausoviel. Alternativ kann man den Piggy auch nach hinten drehen...
Der ganze Kram mit rotierten Massen etc. wirkt sich in der Realität nicht so stark aus das du oder ich das merken würden....

Bilder brauch ich auch net mehr, da du ja in der Galerie ein bild hattest und ich auch so gute Bilder im Netz gefunden habe.
Das einzige was ich nicht weiss ist der Lochabstand der Schlitten, bei mir sinds von Loch zu Loch 76,5mm und die Löcher der Aufnahme sind jeweis 14,5mm auseinander.. ist das bei dir genauso?

MfG Rumpel


----------



## Peeeet (17. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit,

hab die Skizze von der Gemoetrie gefunden, beim Lochabstand vom Schlitten sind es von Mitte zu Mitte Loch mm 76,5 und Hinten bei der Aufnahme ca. 14,5mm also passt. 
Habe aber keinen Messschieber da, also nur so gut es ging mit dem ollen alten Kalppmeter!
Jetzt gerade steht er mit einem 222mm Dämpfer, Schlitten Mittig und Hinten das untere Loch Hinten im Keller. Das Tretlager ist dann bei ungefähren 385mm. 

G
P


----------

